# CHONGQING | Projects & Construction



## ZZ-II

which status?


----------



## z0rg

Minghua Residential Project









Cultural center









Dadukou Sports Center




































Riverside City Gaden


















200m, 50f twin proposal


----------



## z0rg

Chaotianmen International Plaza has been relaunched. 280m, 66 floors


----------



## z0rg

Da Song Tiandi, around 60 floors


















50 floor residential









Another office and residential complex









New highrise area in Neijiangbei


















Fantasy proposal for Jiangbei, nice anyway









New render of Chun Sen Bi An project, the tallest is 56 floors









Asia Pacific Town, the tallest is 200m+. U/C next to the Lanko megacomplex









Pic


----------



## ZZ-II

the "fantasy Proposal" looks quite good. a good design for a tower in Dubai i think


----------



## z0rg

^^ Yeah, I love it


----------



## z0rg

West Asia Hotel in Dadukou district, 290m+


----------



## macpolo

297m 68f
smaller one is 48f


----------



## ZZ-II

cool. status?


----------



## macpolo

u/c already
from 2007.3.28


----------



## z0rg

They should increase the height by 3m at least


----------



## ZZ-II

always the same ^^. who can anyone sketch a tower which is only 3-5m less than 300m. remember comcast Center, Emirates Crown etc....


----------



## z0rg

Chart









^^ We didn't include proposals, just approved projects. Too many proposals and too little and confusing info about them. There are MANY proposals over 200m which were not included then. 

Honestly, Chongqing is catching up with Shanghai about big skyscrapers. It only needs a couple of 400m+.


----------



## tiger

ICBC(Industrial and Commerical Bank of China) tower looks also very tall.It's not over 150m?


----------



## z0rg

^^ Do you have an image of it? Never heard...


----------



## z0rg

Wow, the list is outdated already, less than 24h after making! 

China International Mall, 200m+, 58 floors










Plus, a better render of Xi Cheng Tian Jie, 168m.


----------



## paw25694

oh my.. this is ULTRAMASSIVE project!! :eek2:


----------



## xiaoluis

No me hagas ver esto Zorg , me voy a morir de un infarto...


----------



## paradyto

China's cities looks awesome!!!


----------



## macpolo

guotai opera and square






















































































































广场部分


----------



## z0rg

Tian Yuan masterplaning proposal. Located next to Chongqing Tiandi (the area including an approved 398m skyscraper by SOM)


----------



## z0rg

Another much better render of Hai Tang Xiao Yue twin towers (200m)


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Nanbin CITIC Plaza, 45f~. Proposed next to Sheraton Twin Towers.


----------



## z0rg

Chaotianmen Bridge, future world's longest arch bridge


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

z0rg said:


> Chongqing Nanbin CITIC Plaza, 45f~. Proposed next to Sheraton Twin Towers.


look Cool!! ... Really?? I like it but i dont believe it!! hno:


----------



## z0rg

Some updates...


Sheraton Twin Towers (218m)


















Neo China Top City, 220m



























Jahoo Hong Kong City Tower, 210m


----------



## z0rg

Artificial Tower









PS: The tower is called "Artificial Tower", I don't mean it's an "artificial" project, right?


----------



## gaoanyu

Awesome projects, go Chongqing!


----------



## khoojyh

z0rg said:


> The city of bridges will get another 3!!
> 
> Guan Yin Yan Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kua Jiang Bridge, 1100m long (span), 33.5m wide. Total length: 3000m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ying Bin Bridge ,1800m long (span), 36.2m wide. Total length: 4000m



i got the a question here, may i know what is the wide of Jiangjin?


----------



## ZZ-II

z0rg said:


> Chaotianmen Bridge, future world's longest arch bridge


, looks gigantic big!


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Fortune Plaza, 400m+ and 91 floors (figures under study). To be built in Jiefangbei core.










Sorry for the very conceptual render (thanks, macpolo). Design hasn't been finished yet and it is not official.


----------



## macpolo

sorry,i cant post the real render


----------



## AM Putra

Keep hunting, z0rg!


----------



## tiger

Zongshen Power City


----------



## macpolo

tiger交给你了
我暂时又打不开网站了


----------



## pflo777

whats that? more data about this one?

Ít reminds me of the new ADAC headquarters......


----------



## ZZ-II

z0rg said:


> Sorry for the very conceptual render (thanks, macpolo). Design hasn't been finished yet and it is not official.


but a height of over 400m sounds very good


----------



## z0rg

Shangri-La Hotel Chongqing, 50 fl. Jiangbei District. Design has just started.


----------



## z0rg

Another in Jiangbei.


----------



## z0rg

Update: Century Emperor Plaza, 196m.


----------



## z0rg

Excellent view of Sheraton Twins u/c. There are many other skyscrapers planned in that area.


----------



## z0rg

Jinsha Chashi Twin Towers, 100m


----------



## z0rg

More updates in Jinsha

Bai Nian Tong Chuan


















IFC Twin Towers, 168m, by SOM


----------



## z0rg

Lishu Fontaine project, Nanan district


----------



## z0rg

Fortune Center, 155m
Accepted proposal









Rejected proposal


----------



## z0rg

Brdige in Chongqing Tiandi area u/c


----------



## z0rg

More of Caiyuanba Bridge


----------



## badguy2000

重庆的规划用两个字来形容：＂变态！＂


----------



## xiaoluis

:drool:


----------



## Gaeus

mg: :drool: Its just too many.


----------



## macpolo

got some new ones


----------



## macpolo




----------



## macpolo




----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Cyberport Financial and Business Plaza, 1x66fl and 2x28. No images yet.

http://www.nbxz.gov.cn/business/xiangmu_show.asp?xiangmu_id=919


----------



## macpolo




----------



## macpolo




----------



## macpolo




----------



## TexasSkyWatcher

Wow, that is so cool.....never seen anything like that!


----------



## Insane alex

This is freaking amazing! Completely mindblowing!


----------



## Ginza

This project is so diifirent I really hope it gets built


----------



## xXFallenXx

holy shit theres a lot of stuff going up!


----------



## z0rg

Another 200m for Chongqing. Located in Shapingba district


----------



## z0rg

Jiahua Bridge finished


----------



## xXFallenXx

so is the huge mega project thing really going to be built or is it just a cool fantasy? damn tho, china's going to have a lot of skyscrapers in 15 years regardless.


----------



## macpolo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDGpNJB2Kb8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgFbqCkZwL8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f478IdooWw8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SScfIgA5IqY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk1Rg_gAFdY


----------



## macpolo

the architect of chongqing sience musee has been shocked so much
he keeps saying that
"they tear down the mountain!!!"


----------



## oliver999

xXFallenXx said:


> so is the huge mega project thing really going to be built or is it just a cool fantasy? damn tho, china's going to have a lot of skyscrapers in 15 years regardless.


it's not a fantasy, they are building the city as this model.but something is uncertain in future, you approve this project, but build it is another thing, depends on money, market,or something else.


----------



## macpolo

oliver999 said:


> it's not a fantasy, they are building the city as this model.but something is uncertain in future, you approve this project, but build it is another thing, depends on money, market,or something else.


yep
for example , in chengdu everything is like that


----------



## xXFallenXx

^^ thanks


----------



## macpolo

YUZHOU HOTEL 308M 76F


----------



## macpolo

240M 56 F

240M


----------



## macpolo

200M TWINS


----------



## macpolo

SOME OLE DESIGN OF YUZHOU HOTEL


----------



## macpolo




----------



## macpolo




----------



## Kiss the Rain

Wheres the water in the river??!!! I thought Chongqing just had a huge storm.


----------



## LordChaos80

@macpolo: Thx for posting those great findings. Please keep the stuff coming! Who is the developer of the project in your last posts? Some of the buildings look a little like SOHO in Beijing, but bigger...

@Kiss the Rain:

Those pics have not necessarily been taken recently. Anyway, I guess the impact of o storm (even if it brings a huge flood) on a river's water niveau are usually very short-term.


----------



## macpolo

LordChaos80 said:


> @macpolo: Thx for posting those great findings. Please keep the stuff coming! Who is the developer of the project in your last posts? Some of the buildings look a little like SOHO in Beijing, but bigger...
> 
> @Kiss the Rain:
> 
> Those pics have not necessarily been taken recently. Anyway, I guess the impact of o storm (even if it brings a huge flood) on a river's water niveau are usually very short-term.


渝能顺驰


----------



## macpolo

yingli tower 350m











another 200m tower










hongyadong phase 2 ,a supertall included










sun city










Lanko 

268m 168m 168m 128m


























Sheraton 218m 218m 110m 110m



















Langham Plaza 175m twins


----------



## macpolo

Neo China Top City 220.5m 168m


----------



## macpolo




----------



## ZZ-II

wow, i didn't know these towers will stand so near together


----------



## z0rg

^^ Most projects you can see in this thread are all in that area in fact


----------



## ZZ-II

i know but these two are standing directly next to each other


----------



## TowerPower

The blue ones similar to one in Dubai in JLT.


----------



## macpolo

chongqing grand theater


----------



## macpolo




----------



## macpolo

new project kingrun appart


----------



## macpolo

pros for yingli


----------



## ZZ-II

i like the last one, but i expect a better design


----------



## oliver999

nice update


----------



## z0rg

second and fourth ones are amazing. Third one I don't like, it's a copy of a 180m skyscraper in Wuxi, or maybe Hangzhou, not sure.


----------



## duskdawn

^^ Where are you z0rg now? Are you back to Spain? We are waiting for the photos of your recent trip.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*OMG! Wow!*



macpolo said:


> chongqing grand theater


^^ This thing's something out of a space-odyssey. I can't wait 'til this gets finished. I'm sure this'll kick every theater's ass (including Beijing Dome).

:banana: :banana: :banana: epper: epper: epper:


----------



## ZZ-II

the design looks more like a factory-building as like a theater ^^


----------



## duskdawn

^^ It is also more huge than I thought.


----------



## macpolo




----------



## macpolo




----------



## TexasSkyWatcher

I like the renders of the towers in the last two pics in the post before this last one....very cool.


----------



## z0rg

duskdawn said:


> ^^ Where are you z0rg now? Are you back to Spain? We are waiting for the photos of your recent trip.


I came back last monday. Pics coming soon!


----------



## z0rg

Shibanpo Bridge No.2, recenlty opened









Caiyuanba Bridge almost finished


















Chaotianmen Bridge


----------



## z0rg

Another render of Poly International Tower









Another concept model for Jiangbei CBD









Concept plan for Nanan CBD, 1x300m+.


----------



## z0rg

Neo China Top City


----------



## big-dog

great update, thx.

I'ven been to Chongqing once, its topography is like San Francisco, all uphills and downhills. Because of this, CQ may eventually build to a city on bridges.


----------



## ayelt

I'm really really impressed by Chongqing. It's such a f*cking great city! Really want to visit it.


----------



## z0rg

Huge news, not too trustable by the moment though.

This is Artificial Tower, 189m, supposed to be u/c.









This is the hole, 29m and digging deeper and deeper in raw rock, why? (The pic is old, here it is 20m or so).









Well, same asked a Chongqingese to the workers. They told him they are not building Artificial Tower anymore. The land was sold to a "foreign" developer and now they are planning Asia's tallest skyscraper after SWFC (sic), and will be 100 fl. Also, the hole will be 48m deep in total. News coming soon (I hope). 

Funnest thing is, this tower was supposed to be just 78m tall at first :lol:


----------



## macpolo




----------



## oliver999

^^ what a great job.


----------



## Nout

Whatta city, omg!


----------



## z0rg

Great, great, great job, macpolo!!! :applause:


----------



## FM 2258

I like the fact that the buildings are sitting together and not in a a big open field surrounded by nothing but grass and trees. Chongqing reminds me of New York in how tightly packed buildings are. Love it. :cheers:


----------



## Gaeus

Great job, macpolo! This should be the format on how start a thread on City/Metro Compilations. It makes it more interesting and it gives users point of view on what the a city will look like in the future.

You deserve this!

:banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers: :dance: :cheers: :cheers::banana: :banana:


----------



## z0rg

More updates

Sheraton Hotel









Manhattan Square, huge residentials









Lanko megacomplex









Century Emperor









Another more recent update of Articial Tower's hole, supposed to be planning a 100fl~ tower now.


----------



## z0rg

Another project, still very conceptual. Located somewhere in north Chongqing


















Chaotianmen bridge update


----------



## macpolo

GLOBAL FINANCE CENTER






VLA is in the process of further development of our proposal for an international, invited competition for the 'Global Finance Center' in the CBD of Chongqing, China. The proposal was delivered July 31st, 2007. The project is for a skyscraper located in downtown Chongqing, and with its 70 floors and 300m height it will dominate the skyline of this part of the city. The tower will house retail, a hotel, commercial and residential space for a total of 180,000 m 2.

The primary architectural objective for this proposal is to create a landmark building in Chongqing’s CBD which ensures a strong visual presence for the Global Finance Center both at the street level and in the skyline of the city overall. The proposal also seeks to create a modern building which retains a relationship to the region. Other objectives include reinforcing urban relationships surrounding the site, creating a lively and enticing urban environment at the base of the tower which will be the optimal background for exclusive retail, and providing semi-outdoor green spaces as an amenity for the offices and apartments.


----------



## z0rg

Jahoo Hong Kong City, update


----------



## z0rg

Yangjiaping China Resources Building, 200m+, 60+ floors.









Tongjufu Plaza, 200m+, 48~ floors









More renders of Poly International Plaza, 290m+,


----------



## z0rg

Update. <200m not accurate, too many missing.


----------



## ZZ-II

damn, so much 200m + towers!!! hopefully they'll build all


----------



## DAMN I m good

the skyline s gonna look amazing


----------



## ZZ-II

i wonder when Chongqing will start its first 500m or 600m tower


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*Chongqing: One of Two Supertall Capitals of the World*

I predict that, given the ambitious projects sprouting around the city, Chongqing would come up with a 600-meter tall project anytime next year. :yes:

I mean, supertall projects in Chongqing get revised to bigger and taller versions almost everytime. Who knows, Chongqing might come up with even more bizarre projects than Dubai.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ ZZ-II*

I'm really wondering why construction activity in Dubai has already slowed down a bit? I mean, it feels like Chongqing is building more high-rises in absolute terms than Dubai. Am I right regarding this observation? :?


----------



## ZZ-II

they released tons of projects in dubai in the last years...now they've to build them. i'm sure much new projects will come for dubai in the near future. but at the moment dubai has much more towers UC as Chongqing


----------



## z0rg

z0rg said:


> This is the final project, 200m and 52 floors


Better render of Kempinski Hotel. So boring design even for a box!!


----------



## ZZ-II

yes looks indeed really boring


----------



## Joel que

boring design,should get rid of shopping mall.according to local economic commentator,half of the shopping mall are half empty.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

ZZ-II said:


> i wonder when Chongqing will start its first 500m or 600m tower


Oh....really??


----------



## [email protected]

The amount of construction going on in Chongqing is really insane.

The only thing I find a bit strange, is the fact how little attention this city gets in the global media. Everybody knows of Shanghai and Dubai. But how many people in the West have heard of Chongqing compared to these???


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Hotpot Art Tower Hotel, 250-300m according to the press. I hope this abomination hasn't any chance.


----------



## z0rg

New updates

Guotai opera to be started.




































Capecoral residential project. The 3 main towers are 180m+, 58 floors.


















Sheraton twins (2x218m)









Lanko complex, these are 163m and 161m. The main tower (268m) hasn't been started I think.


















Kempinski Hotel site, next to Lanko complexes, Asia Pacific Town, etc.









Another pic of Global Financial Building site (formerly known as Fortune Center), 330m~. The final design will be published in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ZZ-II

the design of the opera is so impressive, can't wait to see it in reality


----------



## z0rg

Huan'gedu Towers in Nanbin. 1x68~ floors, 1x48~ floors. Maybe another supertall.


----------



## z0rg

Loncin Real Estate is planning 3x200m, 53fl residential towers, also in Nanbin.


----------



## city_thing

z0rg said:


> Chongqing Hotpot Art Tower Hotel, 250-300m according to the press. I hope this abomination hasn't any chance.


I had a Chongqing hotpot when I was in China, it was great.

Why name a tower after one though?


----------



## z0rg

Jahoo Hongkong City, 210m


----------



## ZZ-II

do you have a render of this project? seems it is near its topping out


----------



## z0rg

^^


----------



## lacailacai

WOW! It looks like a flower. :happy:


----------



## ZZ-II

z0rg said:


> ^^


oh, thx ....now i know which tower that is


----------



## z0rg

tiger said:


> Zongshen Power City


More images


----------



## z0rg

Century Emperor, 196m









Sunshine 100 Nanbin, first towers almost completed, 1x200m to be started.


----------



## HT

Ahhhhhhhh they look horrible !!!!!!! Everythings the same : (

Why they cant make different designs ....


----------



## Kiss the Rain

Um, what's with the hidieous colour of those apartments?


----------



## coa190

Design of Sunshine apartments is nice to me, but the colours are really awful


----------



## z0rg

Sheraton complex, 2x218m, 2x100m+


















Neo China Top City, 220m, 54 floors. Some people think that this tower will be 240m~ and 60 floors because 220-54 figures might not include the podium.


















Lanko Complex, 268m, 2x168m, 128m


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

:eek2:


----------



## z0rg

Project next to Shabingba Railway Station, the tallest is 40fl, 180m+


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Museum of Natural History


----------



## z0rg

Yingli Properties will release a 385m, 81fl project very soon. It will be located in Jiangbei, very close to Future International. 

This would be Yingli's second supertall after Yingli Tower, 330m-350m, 75~ floors in Jiefangbei, whose final design hasn't been released.


----------



## z0rg

Quick overview on Chongqing tallest projects!!!


*[Jiefangbei] Yingli Tower* (330m-350m; 75~ floors): Final version expected to be launched this month, height probably 330m.

*[Jiangbei] Yingli Tower* (385m+; 81 floors): Yingli Properties' latest project. To be built next to Future International.

*Global Financial Building* (330m~; 70~ floors): Final design unreleased, supposed to be launched soon.

*Century Star Plaza* (2x350-400m, 4x200-280m~; 2x80-95 floors, 4x50-75 floors): Same story. Final design unreleased, latest proposals simply crazy.

*Jialing Fanying* (398m; 98 floors): Scheduled to be started before the end of 2007. Shui On Land has just announced it will be "above 100 floors", so they might change the design.

*Marriott Center* (398m; 80 floors): After being on hold due to constant height increases, it should be resummed soon.

*Artificial Tower* (used to be 200m; 50~ floors): The project (currently a huge hole) was sold and some people said it would become a supertall. Height increase is confirmed, but few chances to become so tall.

*Yuzhou Hotel* (308m, 70~ floors): Under redesign, final height expected to be around 310m.

*Hongyadong Phase II* (300m~; 65+ floors): Just a concept proposal, no design released by the moment.

*Park Place Twin Towers* (2x305m; 70+ floors): Still too little information, final proposal unreleased.

*West Asia Hotel* (298m; 68 floors): Final height unconfirmed.

*Huangedu Tower 1* (300m~; 68~ floors): Vague proposal for Nanbin area. Still no info.

*Triumph Tower* (280m+; 75 floors): Proposal next to Century Star Plaza, very little info.

*Paradise Beyond the River Hotel* (280m+; 68 floors): Final design unreleased, might be a little taller.

*Nanbin Tower* (300m~; 67+ floors): We don't know almost anything about this project. One proposal shows a 70+ floor tower around 330m, the other shows a 67 floor twin tower project over 280m. Probably the final plan will be another.

*Nanan CBD Supertall* (300m+): Just a concept proposal by the moment.

*Jiangbei CBD Supertalls* (2x300m+): More concept proposals.


----------



## macpolo

sofitel is finished


----------



## z0rg

Futian Doushi is back, 240m, 54 floors.This is the last plan, hope it will be started soon, we have heard about this project for ages.


















Another Hyatt Hotel, what a pity it wont be a highrise...


----------



## z0rg

We made another project poster from a render of Nanbin area.


----------



## z0rg

^^ The project labeled as Nanbin Towers (not real name) is a plan nobody thought it could become real, but this render tells they are still palnning a major proect over there. I posted many renders one year ago, here are the best of them again:

Prop 1


















Prop 2


















Anyway, if they really rescue the project, I don't think they'll build one of these. You know about Chongqing, they love changing the plan one hundred times


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Prop 2


















Looks gooding!! I love it!! :cheers:


----------



## velut arbor aevo

the poor air quality and the filthy river are the main reasons obstructing chongqing from becoming a world class city. Just wonder if they are goingto clean up the air there, seems to me always smoggy and polluted


----------



## tiger

velut arbor aevo said:


> the poor air quality and the filthy river are the main reasons obstructing chongqing from becoming a world class city. Just wonder if they are goingto clean up the air there, seems to me always smoggy and polluted


Zorg is not selecting pics like some other forumers hence there're quite some bad quality ones but infact this kind of pics is far from the reality.I think you should know this if you are registered on SSC for a long time because it's common sense.Some more polluted cities like our capital city always shown with a blue sky is obviously because of selectivity by original poster,and thats what I did in the past but since we have Zorg,I didn't manage to. 

The filthy river you mentioned is Yangtse river that all the cities along it suffered from in beauty term.We can actually do very few about it since it's already like that in Tibet.hno:


----------



## z0rg

^^ 
I just post construction updates, many of the pics show a great air quality, many others show fog, so what? I don't really care, I just want to show the constructions in them. Anyway I don't think fog means "bad air". Don't you love the magic atmosphera of dense fogs within the valleys and hills around the Changjiang? Sunny cities will never get something like that  In fact, one of the reasons I like CQ so much is because of the foggy weather...


----------



## tiger

z0rg said:


> ^^
> I just post construction updates, many of the pics show a great air quality, many others show fog, so what? I don't really care, I just want to show the constructions in them. Anyway I don't think fog means "bad air". Don't you love the magic atmosphera of dense fogs within the valleys and hills around the Changjiang? Sunny cities will never get something like that  In fact, one of the reasons I like CQ so much is because of the foggy weather...


But you know some forumers look at the background of pics quite carefully.:happy:


----------



## z0rg

I'll keep in mind


----------



## z0rg

Longhu Chunsen Bi'an (龙湖春森彼岸), final project. Two tallest are 60 floors each.










































































Amazing project, but wrong colors imo.


----------



## Hed_Kandi




----------



## Zicyx

^^ OMG!:eek2:

Do you have a bigger/better version of that photo?


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Zicyx said:


> ^^ OMG!:eek2:
> 
> Do you have a bigger/better version of that photo?


No, sorry


----------



## YohIMhER

i dont know, but it looks like a huge environmental disaster. dont flame me please.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Zicyx said:


> ^^ OMG!:eek2:
> 
> Do you have a bigger/better version of that photo?



:lol:..... Maybe future...supertalls chongqing as very soon


----------



## z0rg

Jiangbei International Airport, to be completed within 2020.


----------



## dodge321

mg: the future Jiangbei airport looks so awesome...2020 is a long way off though...:gaah:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

dodge321 said:


> mg: the future Jiangbei airport looks so awesome...2020 is a long way off though...:gaah:


:lol:... I'm 44years old in 2020!!


----------



## ZZ-II

OMG, that airport will be extreme big


----------



## z0rg

Global Financial Building, FINAL DESIGN. 330m, 75~ floors.


----------



## z0rg

And here it comes ANOTHER supertall for Chongqing!! :banana:

Chongqing Maoye City. Tallest is 300m+, 79 floors. Second tower (residential) has 50 floors.


----------



## Joel que

with so many super tall planning in chongqing, the city may needed nuclear power station. simple relying on coal power station will be environmental disaster for the city.


----------



## oliver999

Joel que said:


> with so many super tall planning in chongqing, the city may needed nuclear power station. simple relying on coal power station will be environmental disaster for the city.


three goges dam is near chongqing:lol:


----------



## Joel que

oliver999 said:


> three goges dam is near chongqing:lol:


If the construction remain at same pace in next 5~10 years,even three gorge dam wil not be enough.


----------



## BrizzyChris

Without doubt, my favourite city in China. I just find Chongqing so weirdly futuristic, and just all round cool.


----------



## ZZ-II

chongqing will be on the 2nd place in the ranking of citys with the most supertalls i guess


----------



## macpolo

DaSong A 
67f box,i have to say ,its getting more amazing everytime i see it
it grows!!!!!!!


----------



## macpolo

Latest Yingli Tower designs 330m 75f(the one in jiefangbei)
will start soon, with Yingli's 385m tower(the one in jiangbei,cross a river) together
imagine when they grow


----------



## z0rg

Excellent news, maybe a 500m for CQ at last. But I see too few 200m+ in Jiangbei plan and too many 100-180m LOWrises :tongue: 

It would be a HUGE pity that they cut the Park Place to 250m, really annoying since those twins are very cute. But those renders are 280m+ for sure, you can count 70 floors, 5 of them are part of the podium which is a mall, so the towers can't be 250m I think... We should also notice that the lower half of the towers look to have high ceilings...


Btw, maximum height = fascism. They should impose minimum heights instead.


----------



## z0rg

City of bridges will get another two.
Qiansimen Bridge (千厮门大桥), from Chaotianmen to Jiangbei and Dongshuimen Bridge (东水门大桥) from Chaotianmen to Nanbin Road, Danzishi. Both bridges are double decker, they'll contain the subway line 6.

Also, they are planning two new tunnels (in red).









Chaotianmen nowadays


----------



## oliver999

that's really great.


----------



## z0rg

New renders of Kempinski Hotel, it will be started soon. Final figures are 217m and 57 floors. Looks much better than in previous images.









Model of the area. You can see the Kempinski Hotel, Nanbin Conference Center (built) and the huge project of Asia Pacific City (u/c), whose main tower should be around 220m.


----------



## ZZ-II

amazing news, chonqing is crazy!!


----------



## LordChaos80

z0rg said:


> ...The design is not definitive (I hope it will change a lot, lol)


Why do u think so? I think this is quite a fresh and decent design for a residental tower.


----------



## macpolo

now im seriously worried

these days ,highrise for chongqing is almost like unstopable,everyday we have a new 

project,count the plan,1*500m, 1*400m,13*300m,as for 200m,i know at least 50 projects, lower than 200m,its impossible for me to count ...

can chongqing digest so many towers?
i know it will take years to compelet them all,but still,u see the number...

zorg told me not to worry,since chongqing dont have much place to build some huge lowrise , highrise is obligatoire...

what do u guys think?

plus
these days ,some chongqing gov 's people have just got promotion(Wang Yang),if u know politics of China,ull know how huge it is, as for more,Bo Xi Lai is coming here,search online if u wanna know who he is...so take shenyang for example,i dont have to say anything to explain why shengyang has got so many 400m towers these years, now chongqing is in the same situation...lets see what is coming.....for us ,these messy politics only means projects in this thread r just a preview...

sorry about my english,if u cant understand what im trying to say


----------



## z0rg

LordChaos80 said:


> Why do u think so? I think this is quite a fresh and decent design for a residental tower.


I don't like spires and I don't like art deco style


----------



## MuNaySha




----------



## LordChaos80

@MacPolo:

Well, for us skyscraper-freaks here, it is of course nice to see so many towers rising in Chongqing. However, I often wonder if the CQ residents actually like it (or not) to be surrounded and shaded by skyscrapers almost everywhere. Perhaps many people might feel cramped by all this density and stone-built "megalomania". I mean, although I pretty much like high density as well as the whole style of CQ's cityscape, I think the city planners should not forget to create (leave?) some wide open places every here and there to avoid a claustrophobic atmosphere. What do u think?


@z0rg: Too NYC for u, eh?


----------



## z0rg

macpolo said:


> can chongqing digest so many towers?
> i know it will take years to compelet them all,but still,u see the number...
> 
> zorg told me not to worry,since chongqing dont have much place to build some huge lowrise , highrise is obligatoire...


Height is not the key but surface. Many cities build thousands of office lowrises, some horizontal complexes have an office area comparable to a supertall. They build oceans of office lowrises similar to industrial parks, whose total aera, if put together, is similar to a little CBD (something that imo is a load of shit). 

But in Chongqing due to the relief you cannot do this, you have to build vertical, just like Hong Kong. There might be some horizontal developments, of course, but very few.

Anyway, the skyscraper boom in CQ is being driven by private companies, they wont waste billions of RMB in projects which are not profitable, they are not stupid. 

Also, if Wuxi, Hangzhou or Suzhou can afford such huge developments, Chongqing should be able to get 10 times more projects since it is the financial hub for around 200 million Chinese, right? OMG, only Wuxi is planning around 40x200m towers! CQ has so many advantages to get a monster skyline, not only relief. There're too many cities both in Pearl River Delta and Yangtze River Delta, there's a multipolar distribution of skyscrapers there. The cities in those areas have to "share" the amount of projects that those economic regions need in a way. That wont happen with Chongqing, unless Chengdu awakes. The Mid-West region is "unipolar", because CQ takes it all 

@LordChaos80, too outdated. Shenzhen's Kingkey or GZ twins is the kind of towers I love the most


----------



## LordChaos80

Although CQ is of course No.1 in the west, don't underestimate Chengdu. It is far from being asleep either.


----------



## macpolo

LordChaos80 said:


> @MacPolo:
> 
> Well, for us skyscraper-freaks here, it is of course nice to see so many towers rising in Chongqing. However, I often wonder if the CQ residents actually like it (or not) to be surrounded and shaded by skyscrapers almost everywhere. Perhaps many people might feel cramped by all this density and stone-built "megalomania". I mean, although I pretty much like high density as well as the whole style of CQ's cityscape, I think the city planners should not forget to create (leave?) some wide open places every here and there to avoid a claustrophobic atmosphere. What do u think?
> 
> 
> @z0rg: Too NYC for u, eh?



well,i agree

here is a new example

ChunSen Land

















































































































































progress

try to find it in the model,to preview how huge this project acturelly is


----------



## z0rg

Another 200m+
Fuzhou City Project


----------



## vera65

It's beautiful!!! I loved!


----------



## macpolo




----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Poly Plaza is almost finished.


















Century Emperor


----------



## z0rg

Caiyuanba Bridge finished, ready for inauguration ceremony!!! :banana:








































































































































This monster bridge offered us some of the craziest construction pics ever...




























































































:master: :master:


----------



## vera65

It's magnific!!! Thank you!


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

:master::master::master::applause::applause:


----------



## tiger

WOW,so beautiful,I like Longhu.


----------



## vera65

It's very modern, I loved! It's wonderful!!! Thank you Zorg!


----------



## z0rg

^^ Welcome!

Another amazing shot of Chaotianmen Bridge.


----------



## vera65

It's really amazing! I like it... Thank you Zorg!


----------



## dodge321

Chongqing is one big construction site, like many other cities in China.


----------



## snow is red

It is good to see that construction in China is moving westwards now, not really concentrated in coastal areas.


----------



## z0rg

Final version of Yingli's supertall in Jiangbei has been released, and fortunately it has nothing to do with that retro design. The tallest tower is 100 floors, 450m~; second tallest around 68 floors, 280m+. The name of the project is Sun Valley.










重庆晚报讯（记者 李珩 钱波）在昨日江北区观音桥步行街延伸段的开街仪式上，江北区区长陶长海透露，年内将拆迁完渝北二村67亩地块（位于江北新世界百货后），在该地块实施“太阳谷”项目，其中包括百层楼的超高建筑。

据介绍，渝北二村是今年江北区建设的重点，年内将全部拆迁完毕。该地块今后将实施独具匠心的“太阳谷”项目：由5栋超高建筑组成，最高的有100层，低的也有50多层，将成为江北区的标志性建筑群。“这5栋建筑将主要用作酒店、商务，超5星酒店也将入驻渝北二村。”

此外，五星级酒店将在观音桥商圈打“堆堆”，目前观音桥商圈及周边已有君豪大饭店和金源大饭店两座五星级酒店，年内还将添5个。

据了解，商圈（含周边）拟建的5座五星级酒店当中，“协信丹枫白露”公寓式五星大酒店已在建，一家由香港投资的五星酒店则相中了市老干中心这块黄金宝地，如今，该地块已搬迁拆除完毕，工程即将动工。另外，原欧式一条街上，正在改造装修一家五星饭店，而位于海洋富力广场和红旗河沟转盘，也将先后动工修建五星酒店。

http://www.cq.xinhuanet.com/news/2008-02/04/content_12404592.htm

Google Translation:

Chongqing Evening (Reporter Li Heng-money) in Jiangbei District yesterday Guanyinqiao Walking Street's lens mounting flange Street opening ceremony, Jiangbei District, said Chang-Hai Tao, End Yubei year will be the demolition of the village 67 acres of land (located in the New World Jiangbei After the department store), in the implementation of the plot, "Sun Valley" project, including the 100-storey high building.

According to reports, the village is Yubei Jiangbei District of construction this year the focus of the year will be the demolition of all finished. The plot will be the future implementation of the distinctive "Sun Valley" project: the construction of five high, the highest of 100, there are also low-50 multi-storey, will become a symbol of Jiangbei District buildings. "This five building will be mainly used as a hotel, commercial, super-five-star hotels will also be assigned to the Yubei village."

In addition, the five-star hotel in Guanyinqiao Trade Circle will be playing the "ruins", currently Guanyinqiao Trade Circle and the surrounding hotels have Junhao Jinyuan Hotel, and two five-star hotels, will also add five years.

It is understood that the Trade Circle (including peripheral) The proposed five five-star hotels, "HS letter Danfeng Bailu" apartments in the five-star hotel has been built by the Hong Kong investment in a five-star hotel will phase the city centre Laogan This golden, now, the plot has been removed relocation completed, the pipeline project. In addition, a former Continental street, renovation is a five-star hotel, located in Fuli Square and the red flag marine Hegou dial, will also have to start the construction of five-star hotels.


----------



## z0rg

Kempinski Hotel, 217m, 57 floors, by 雾都崽儿


----------



## z0rg

Neo China Top City, 242m, by 雾都崽儿


----------



## davee08

wow the progress on neo china top city is quite fast since last update, yingli supertall is quite gorgeous by the way hows the progress in jiangbei CBD goin heard that the whole CBD will be complete by 2015 where does this baby fit into the picture, thanks zorg for all the progress just can't believe how fast you get info on projects goin on in china and i only manage to find half what you get outside this forum, keep up the good work


----------



## z0rg

Lanko Twins (140, 160m) and Lanko International Conference Center behind (250m) rising.


----------



## z0rg

150m project in Jiangbei New City CBD.To be started after Spring festival.


----------



## tiger

fantastic.Hope Jiangbei new CBD will be a futuristic place.


----------



## Kara

Looks good. I can't wait to see better renderings of what it will look like.


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Century Star Plaza. R1 Tower, 60~ floors, 200m+


----------



## Tom_Green

Great work zOrg. I really think about going to this city next year, but the flights are to expensive and there is not really a good time to travel to that city. Either it is cold and dry or it is warm with a big amount of rain.


----------



## z0rg

Tom_Green said:


> Great work zOrg. I really think about going to this city next year, but the flights are to expensive and there is not really a good time to travel to that city. Either it is cold and dry or it is warm with a big amount of rain.


If you like skyscraper tourism you better wait another couple of years so that you can see 10~ supertalls rising around the city. I'll pay a visit to CQ too as soon as a large number of all these projects start rising.


----------



## Tom_Green

z0rg said:


> If you like skyscraper tourism you better wait another couple of years so that you can see 10~ supertalls rising around the city. I'll pay a visit to CQ too as soon as a large number of all these projects start rising.


What i like about the city is the extreme landscape and the extreme amount of construction. I was extremely impressed by itoms pics of Chongqing. Many Chinese didn`t liked them because they showed a other side of the city but i was impressed. They showed the poor side but they also showed changes beyond my expectations. I want to visit Chongqing during this boom and once many projects are completed.


----------



## z0rg

Sheraton Twins, cladding is coming! Pic by kidlrw


----------



## ZZ-II

they're looking so small on this pic!


----------



## macpolo

huge news!
kpf has designed jiefangbei financial street project,and the gov has approved it
wish we could see them coming soon

解放碑金融商务街区城市设计专家咨询会召开
解放碑金融商务街区城市设计专家咨询会于1月8日召开，扈万泰副局长、张睿总建筑师及市局相关处室出席此次会议，渝中区委书记刘学普、区长王福清也带领渝中区相关部门参加了会议与会专家和领导对美国KPF国际建筑设计公司设计的五一路金融商务街区城市设计方案表示一致肯定，并在城市功能、交通、景观等方面提出了修改的意见和建议.该项目是渝中区CBD硬核内最后一块大宗开发用地，承担了旧城改造、产业空间营造、价值形象塑造的重要责任，也是重庆市打造金融核心区的重要载体，五一路国际金融商务街区的建设将对重庆市建设长江上游金融中心起到重要的作用。


----------



## Sukino

:cheers:


----------



## macpolo

Chongqing Grand Theatre topped out

2008-02-27 17:47 




























　　(CQNEWS) The main construction of Chongqing Grand Theatre was topped out yesterday afternoon.

　　Chongqing Grand Theatre is one of the top ten basic buildings of cultural industry in Chongqing, with a total investment of 1.598 billion yuan RMB and a gross floor area of 103,300 square meters.

　　The theatre is located in Jiangbei District of Chongqing close to the confluence of the Jialing and the Yangtze rivers, covering an area of 70,000 square meters. It consists of a 1,800-seat big theatre, a 900-seat smaller theatre and other buildings. Operas, dramas, concerts and culture exchanges can be performed or held there.

　　The theatre will be the second largest in China, following the National Center for the Performing Arts when it is completed by the end of this year.

　　The theatre plans to use the hi-tech air-condition which adjust the temperature by the water and save 30 percent of energy over the normal air-condition. (Translated by Huang Xiaolu)

editor： 龙华


----------



## macpolo




----------



## macpolo

chongqing science museum


----------



## macpolo

view of yuzhong from jiangbei city


----------



## macpolo

chaotianmen bridge


----------



## macpolo

Lanko International Conference Center: 268m, 54 floors; 163m, 30 floors; 142m, 32 floors; 128m, 30 floors. Located in Nanbin, Lanko Conference complex is one of the largest complexes currently under construction in Chongqing.










main tower is rising up










the other 3 topped out


----------



## macpolo

Sheraton International Center & Hotel: 218m, 47 and 42 floors; 2x30+ floots. These controversial twin towers located in Nanan district ,topped out


----------



## macpolo

Neo China Top City: 242.5m, 54 floors; 150m+, 38~ floors; 6x100m~, 30~ floors. Large project topped out . The project has been recently bought by Sheraton Group, becoming its second hotel project in town.

















cladding on going now









to


----------



## macpolo

new 200m tower under construction
North International Center
1*200m 48f
11*100m+

北城国际中心建筑设计方案于2007年8月20日开始征集，历时两个多月，一共有7家国内外著名设计单位参加了投标竞赛。北城国际中心是集高尚住宅、lifestyle商业、总部商务办公、五星级酒店及5A级智能写字楼于一体的复合建筑群，营造魅力区域核心、精英生活方式。项目位于加州电子校转盘，龙华大道与松牌路的交汇处，紧邻盘溪河滨江公园。项目规划总用地面积88814㎡，建筑总面积约43万㎡，共有13栋建筑，其中住宅11栋，均为33层的高层住宅，建筑面积达219082㎡，1栋48层五星级酒店写字楼，建筑面积89440㎡，建筑总高度达200米。1栋大型商场，建筑面积50195㎡，地下车库及配套设施66891㎡，停车泊位达2200辆。其中住宅部分由点式全高层现代公寓组成，产品规划中充分利用盘溪河景观优势，呈现三级景观层次；主题商业区，独有的半岛滨水资源，包括餐饮、娱乐、休闲等多业态集合规划，通过环境、建筑以及装饰的风格，营造出别致的休闲消费场所，该项目将打造成区域内首个国际化、体验式商业消费新领域，是都市精英圈层的消费首选地；超高层建筑综合体打造，将成为三北区域、乃至重庆的城市地标性建筑，以智能化、专业化、生态型为开发理念，打造国际化的总部商务聚集地。


----------



## macpolo

another new 220m tower u/c
Longhu.MOCO Center
1*220
2*160


----------



## ZZ-II

it is boxy but the upper part looks cool


----------



## z0rg

Neo China Top City: 242.5m.


----------



## z0rg

Century Emperor


----------



## z0rg

Another version for Asia Pacific Town, called Chongqing SOHO now. Posted by 雾都崽儿. What an amazing facade!!


----------



## tiger

BEST...EVER...

Chinese modernity rocks.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

[/QUOTE]

great picture!! black line so nice~~!! if i look like red line...!!


----------



## z0rg

Another render of MOCO Center


----------



## macpolo

oh my~~~
love it


----------



## z0rg

Tianyuan redevelopment, 2x60 floors, 200m+


----------



## WESTSEATTLEGUY

Awesome projects!! Go Chongqing!!!


----------



## Fakroef

Chongqing its amazing... the oriental manhattan!
maybe the best skyline in central china.
look how many U/C >200M


----------



## macpolo

chongqing grand theatre and scince museum in the back










very nice rendering of the theatre


----------



## z0rg

Poly Tower, 290m, 60 floors. By tintin.


----------



## ZZ-II

looks almost like Jasper Tower


----------



## z0rg

Sheraton International Center & Hotel: 218m, 47 and 42 floors; 2x30+ floors.


















Century Emperor, 200m+


----------



## ZZ-II

almost topped out :cheers:


----------



## z0rg

Kempinski Hotel, 217m, 57 floors.


----------



## z0rg

More of Century Emperor, main tower was supposed to be 47 floors, 198m. But it was revised to 55 floors, uknown height (likely to be around 225m). 10 floors left now.


----------



## z0rg

Pic by MR TOMATE, additions by Tintin. Notice that not every project in this area was added!!!!



















From left to right:

Global Financial Building, 331m, 79 floors.
81308 Project /Yuzhou Hotel Rebuilt, 308m, 76 floors.
Cathay Opera House.
Yingli Tower, 318m, 76 floors.
Marriott Center, 398m, 80 floors. This one might be revised upwards before being resummed.
Century Star Plaza, 7x200-428m, at least 3 of them will be supertalls. Not all the towers were drawn.
Hongyadong Phase 2, 350m+, 68 floors. The supertall wasn't drawn.
Poly International Tower, 290m, 60 floors.

There are even more projects around this area which weren't drawn: 

International Mansion, 270m+, delayed due to redesign.
Xinhua International Building, 210m+.
Triumph Tower, 280m+, 75 floors, very few chances though.
Paradise Beyond The River 4: 280m~, under design.
Shangri-La Hotel: 220m+, under design.


----------



## ZZ-II

are that all projects which are sure?


and btw....i think much more projects will come


----------



## urheimait

> Pic by MR TOMATE, additions by Tintin. Notice that not every project in this area was added!!!!


WOOOOOOOOOOOF:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:

When will be finished all these projects?


----------



## z0rg

^^ Probably within 5 years... as long as they start them at last or go on changing plans once and again.



ZZ-II said:


> are that all projects which are sure?
> 
> 
> and btw....i think much more projects will come


There are all major projects in Jiefangbei district, which is hosting a tiny part of the monster skyline coming in Chongqing


----------



## z0rg

Btw, Jiefangbei has an amazing density already. It's becoming the paradise of density lovers


----------



## Anberlin

That first picture is HOT!


----------



## z0rg

Poly International Tower, 290m, 60 floors, by 口水机


----------



## z0rg

New project: China Merchants Chongqing Jiangwan City, 45~ floors, 180m+


----------



## z0rg

Sheraton Twins, cladding coming at last...


----------



## z0rg

Neo China Top City, Mar 21. Pics by tetery.


----------



## z0rg

Sheraton Twns, 2x218m. Mar 24


----------



## z0rg

Cathay Opera


----------



## ZZ-II

love this design!!!


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Grand Theatre


----------



## z0rg

Finally, the main tower of Lanko Complex will be 258m tall, 52 floors


----------



## z0rg

At last we have a little of info about Century Star Plaza. The residential tower currently u/c will be *286m tall, 68 floors*. Are they including shopping center in the huge podium? No idea. 

I don't know which R# is this one, depending oh the number we could guess the heights of the other 5 residential towers, but I'm sure it is either R1 or R2. That would mean that R3, R4 and R5 will be all taller than 286m, all of them residentials. R6 (hotel) and R7 (offices) are supposed to be even taller. R7 is confirmed to be 428m, and R6 is supposed to be between 350 and 400m. I wonder when are they unveiling the final plan :|

重庆第一高楼已建20层 渝中拟建总部经济基地
2008年03月26日 09:05:16 　来源： 重庆商报

“民生城市之冠”效果图 记者 张路桥 翻拍

在渝中区“总部经济基地”，在建的重庆第一高楼“民生城市之冠”正在一天天长高。 位于较场口的“民生城市之冠”设计高度为286米，共68层，目前已完工20层，建成后将为我市第一高楼，超过目前最高的重庆世界贸易中心（总高283.1米，62层）。

资料显示，设计方案中，“民生城市之冠”一共由5幢高层建筑组成，除“第一高楼”外，有2幢是会馆（商务楼），另2幢是高级住所。建成后将作为写字楼和宾馆。

据悉，“民生城市之冠”只是渝中区打造“总部经济基地”中规划的高层商务楼宇之一。

　　民族路将建国际金融中心

记者昨日从渝中区政府据悉，该区今年准备拆迁100万平方米以上的危旧房，强化其功能规划，引导符合区域产业发展导向的业种、业态向楼宇集聚。未来5年，解放碑CBD区域的危旧房将全部拆除，同时将再开发一批能满足企业总部入驻的商务大楼，吸引国际企业巨头来渝“开店”。

解放碑CBD建设指挥部宋主任表示，未来5年，在CBD“硬核”（以解放碑商业步行街为核心的0.92平方公里中央商务区）内的旧房将全部拆迁，同时规划兴建200万平方米以上的高档商务写字楼，其中不少硬件将直接为世界500强企业量身打造。“比如花旗银行今年上半年内要来开分行，他们要什么样的标准，我们就提供什么样的。”宋主任表示，目前规划的核心商务建筑将是选址于民族路会仙楼一带的重庆国际金融中心，但具体的建设细节还在讨论中，不方便透露。记者了解到，目前由日本知名建筑设计公司——黑川纪章建筑都市设计事务所设计的方案已经获通过。

目前规划的高层商务楼宇，除了“民生城市之冠”、国际金融中心外，还有选址民权路的新闻智能出版大厦。 

http://www.cq.xinhuanet.com/business/2008-03/26/content_12792653.htm


Current status


----------



## z0rg

The plan for Futian Doushi has been changed, it is a huge pity since the former project was so cute. New one is just average.

Old plan, 240m, 54 floors









New plan, 160m, 39 floor twins


----------



## ChicagoJon

This is a great thread -- thanks for all of the hard work, details, & especially the photos z0rg! :cheers: I love the Urban planning model - I could spend days looking that over and imagining the views from the buildings.

I'm going to China next week for business and will spend a couple of days in Shenzhen, a day in Shanghai, and a couple of days in Nanjing. I've walked around Shanghai and Nanjing quite a bit but haven't had a chance to walk around Hong Kong when I've been there.

I want to go to Chongqing ASAP to see it before it grows so I can appreciate it more when it is filled with so many skyscrapers. It's an amazing megalopolis that's very high on my list.

(P.S. - I know that China is not just composed of 5+ giant international cities, but for the purpose of this skyscraper forum I'm only mentioning the 'big' cities I've been to)


----------



## ZZ-II

that's heavy....from 240m to 160m


----------



## z0rg

Another pic of Cathay Opera









Neo China Top City


----------



## z0rg

Alternative version for Hongyadong phase 2


----------



## z0rg

Residential project along Jialing riverside


----------



## z0rg

Foundation ceremony of Langshan Twin Towers, 42 and 46 floors.









Sheraton Twins, 218mx2


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Yangjiawan project.









Chongqing Financial Business Plaza, Jiefangbei district


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Grand Theatre




































Science Museum









Some residential project


----------



## z0rg

Neo-China Top City


----------



## z0rg

Residential project in Dadukou district, main tower is around 65 floors, 200m+









Lanko complex, 258m, 2x160m+


----------



## z0rg

Foundation ceremony of North New Port project, 48 floors, 200m+


----------



## z0rg

Cathay Opera House









April 23 by MR_TOMATE


----------



## z0rg

Marriott Center, 398m. Expected to be resumed soon.
April 23 by MR_TOMATE


----------



## z0rg

Century Star Plaza, 7x68-96 floors.
April 23 by MR_TOMATE


----------



## z0rg

Poly Tower, 290m, 60 floors.









April 23 by MR.TOMATE


----------



## z0rg

Century Emperor
April 23 by tony5625yzc


----------



## z0rg

Xinhua International Building, 206m









April 23 by MR_TOMATE


----------



## z0rg

Neo-China Top City, May 1


----------



## z0rg

Jahoo HK City, 210m+. Seems to be on hold, no progress in months.


----------



## oliver999

chongqing become greater and greater after become a special city in china.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*Chongqing: China's Skyscraper Capital*

At this rate, Chongqing would have the most impressive skyline in China in a decade.


----------



## z0rg

Master plan by Hutchison Whampoa (Hong Kong)


----------



## z0rg

Some unlabelled projects


----------



## z0rg

Some renders of the tunnel system planned around the junction of the rivers Jialing and Changjiang. The two bridges from Chaotianmen to Jiangbei and Nanan are scheduled to be started this year.


----------



## ZZ-II

awesome


----------



## z0rg

More images of Fuzhou New City project. 58 floors plus crown, should be around 250m.


----------



## z0rg

New supertall in Chongqing. 75~ floors, 300m+; 50~ floors; 200m+, 40~ floors; 160m+, 35 floors, 150m+. The project is called 重庆工贸大厦, something like Chongqing Industrial and Commercial Building, rather generic name. The project might change 100 times before they release the final proposal, you know.


----------



## z0rg

Landko Complex, 258m. May 5 by 信灾乐祸


----------



## z0rg

Century Emperor, 200m+. April 30 by 信灾乐祸


----------



## z0rg

Neo-China Top City, 240m. Cladding for the main tower coming at last.


----------



## z0rg

Chaotianmen Bridge, becoming world's longest arch bridge when finished


----------



## Marquinho

does anybody has pics of Chongqing Science and Technology museum?


----------



## z0rg

Marquinho said:


> does anybody has pics of Chongqing Science and Technology museum?


Not recent updates, sorry. Will post pics as soon as I find them.


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Grand Theatre. June 18 by lee722227


----------



## z0rg

Sheraton twins, June 18 by 海棠烟雨


----------



## z0rg

Scene Fengdanbailu project. 3x150m 









By 额外繁荣


----------



## z0rg

Some renders of Science Museum at Jiangbei New City CBD


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Grand Theatre by forget




































Science Museum


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Sheraton twins, 2x218m. June 19 by 幕府将军. Cladding at last!!!


----------



## z0rg

Hai Tang Xiao Yue twins have a new design it seems... 2x200m, 50 floors.


----------



## macpolo




----------



## z0rg

The final height of Xinhua International Tower is 240m, 53 floors, taller than expected. Sadly, we haven't seen updates of this one for months. Foundation works should be taking place already.


----------



## z0rg

Some renders of Changjiang International, formerly Futian Doushi. 167m, 39 floor twins. However they are known to have been revised up to 210m, 56 floors, same design.


----------



## z0rg

Caiyuanba Bridge and Nanbin area.


----------



## z0rg

Chaotianmen Bridge. June 22 by zt_201051


----------



## z0rg

48 floors one.


----------



## z0rg

New design of Nanbin CITIC Plaza, 2 proposals. Tallest one has 50+ floors, 200m~.


----------



## z0rg

New project in Jiangbei district, Guanyinqiao area. 200m+, 58 floors. Still under designing. This project is next to L Place, aka Langshan Twins.


----------



## z0rg

More of Chaotianmen bridge, posted by 火烈鸟011.


----------



## z0rg

Hyatt Hotel project has been revised upwards to 53 floors. Still no images of the new design.


----------



## z0rg

Wow, KPF financial street will have a supertall!! 350m! Still only concept renders. The plan has 7x180-350m.


五年内解放碑大变脸
http://www.sina.com.cn 2008年06月25日02:30 华龙网-重庆晚报

　　较场口至小什字打造“中国西部华尔街”

　　
五年内解放碑大变脸

　　[建7栋180米至350米高层标志性建筑]

　　[南北方向建类似香港中环的空中连廊]

　　[地面交通与地下隧道并驾齐驱缓拥堵]

　　[解放碑景观步行街将延伸至人民公园]

　　筹备已久的解放碑金融商务街项目正式开建。渝中区政府昨日召开新闻发布会称，5年内，较场口至小什字区域将建成一个总规模90余万平方米、集“高端商务、顶级酒店、精品零售商业、高档酒店式公寓”为一体的综合性商务建筑群，打造一条“中国西部华尔街”。

　　据透露，目前，较场口至小什字的金融商务街建设已全面启动，项目城市设计正进行规划报批，部分地块也已开始拆迁。

　　解放碑区域早已是我市乃至西南地区的金融中心——从1904年浚川源银行在渝中区建立到抗战胜利，已有250多家银行落户渝中区。“经过多年的中央商务区打造，渝中已集聚了75家市级及以上金融机构，占全市的90％。”解放碑中央商务区相关负责人称，全市50％以上的中介服务机构、40％的证券营业部和75％的期货营业部已进驻渝中及中央商务区，这里已成为我市乃至西部地区金融机构数量最多、金融产品最齐、金融发展效益最好的地区。

　　为进一步加强开放力度、加大投资强度、加快改造进度，将这里建成长江上游金融中心，渝中区已斥资300亿元，计划在2年内基本完成49个片区、310万平方米的危旧房改造，并通过3年左右的高强度建设，完成“中国西部华尔街”的打造。

　　“借鉴纽约、东京等城市金融街的经验，我们将投入200亿元，在占地106亩的土地上，建成100万平方米的高品质商务楼群。”上述负责人表示，同时市民购物、休闲环境也将得到进一步改善。

　　南北空中连廊

　　商务街中，南北方向的空中走廊及各建筑的二层室内步道，将形成相互串联的立体步行系统，与香港中环地区的空中连廊类似，它将构建起一个联系解放碑地区商业街、地铁、车站和人民公园的巨大网络，市民购物、休闲无需再走出商场，穿越马路。商务街建成后，东西走向的次要立体步行通道也将逐渐延伸，成为绿色景观大道的有力补充。

　　步行街延至人民公园

　　建筑中的阳光中庭、邹容路步行街、建筑周围的城市广场、罗汉寺公园……商务街不仅能营造顶级商务氛围，还能为市民提供更广阔的休憩、交流场所。景观大道的地面将用卵石和花岗石铺装，并以本地树种为行道树，外加设计独特的坐椅和路灯。

　　位于五一路景观大道最南端的阳光中庭，是一个巨大的室内景观中庭，丰富的植物点缀着空间、水池和绿化，一同构成了地面的通行网络。阳光中庭不仅为市民提供休闲的绿色空间，还为解放碑地区大型公共活动的举办提供了更舒适的场所。

　　位于新华路和五一路间的邹容路步行街，将成为解放碑步行街到人民公园的完美延伸。梯田式跌落的绿化景观、休息长凳、室外餐馆……在这里，市民能充分享受互动和趣味的城市空间。

　　城市广场则将给市民提供一个开放空间：花园和瀑布妆点着这块小型的坡状绿地，缓缓上升的坡道联系着两侧的五一路和新华路，景观大道的北侧终止于罗汉寺公园，也将成为罗汉寺崭新大气的新入口。

　　7栋标志性高楼

　　商务街将由7栋180米至350米的高层建筑组成标志建筑群，依托较场口正在修建的西部最高“民生之冠”——428米的鼎好·世纪星城，并以其为顶点，勾勒出渝中半岛波澜壮阔的城市天际线。根据各个地块不同的容积率和建筑容量，7栋塔楼被设计成各不相同的体量和造型，使其共同形成时尚又充满活力的天际线。

　　地下隧道缓堵

　　商务街建成后，解放碑地区目前拥堵的交通状况也将得到缓解。商务街的交通系统由地面交通和地下车行隧道两部分组成，在加宽地面车道的同时，还将借鉴新加坡和伦敦的成功经验修建地下隧道，为乘用轿车和后勤车辆提供通往地下车库和卸货区域的便捷途径，同时减轻地面行车压力。此外，市政管道也将被整合在该地下隧道中，使其达到国际最先进的高效市政设施体系水平。记者 陈筱莹/文 任洁/制图

　　网络编辑：王敏

http://news.sina.com.cn/o/2008-06-25/023014067961s.shtml

Google shit-translate:

iefangbei KPF financial business Street to the 7 tower 180 meters to 350 meters


Picture this subject are as follows:

A very small market to mouth the words create "Wall Street West China" build seven 180 to 350 meters high-rise landmark buildings
Built a similar north-south direction, Central, Hong Kong's air Lianlang

Traffic ground to keep pace with the underground tunnel ease congestion

Jiefangbei landscape pedestrian street will be extended to People's Park

Preparations for the long-financial business Jiefangbei Street project officially starts. Yuzhong District Government yesterday held a news conference that the next five years, representing a small market even to mouth the word region will build a total scale of 90 million square meters, set the "high-end business, top hotels, boutique retail, hotel-style luxury apartments" As one integrated business buildings, creating a "Wall Street of China's western region."

According to reports, at present, a small market even to mouth the word financial business Street building has been fully activated, urban design projects are planning approval, and some plots have also begun demolition.

Jiefangbei region has long been a city and financial centre in the southwestern region - from the 1904 Jun-bank sources in the establishment of Yuzhong District to victory, more than 250 banks have settled down in Yuzhong District. "After years of building the Central Business District, Yuzhong has concentrated the city and over 75 financial institutions, accounting for 90 percent of the city." Jiefangbei related to the central business district official said, the city's more than 50 percent of intermediary service organizations, 40 percent of the And the Department of the securities business for 75 percent of the futures business department has been stationed in Yuzhong and the central business district, has become a city where the western region and the largest number of financial institutions, financial products most homogeneous, the financial benefits the development of the best areas.

To further enhance opening up and intensify investment in strength, speed up the transformation of progress, the upper reaches of the Yangtze River will be completed this financial centre, Yuzhong District has spent 30 billion yuan, plans to complete in two years for 49 Area, 3.1 million square meters of the Wei Jiufang And, through about three years of high-intensity, completing the "Wall Street of China's western region," the building.

"From New York, Tokyo and other cities, Financial Street experience, we will invest 20 billion yuan, in an area of 106 acres of land to build 1 million square meters of high-quality business complex." The official said, the people shopping at the same time And leisure environment will be further improved.

North-South air Lianlang

Business Street, the north-south direction of the air corridor and the construction of the two-story indoor trail, will form a series of three-dimensional walk from each other, Central, Hong Kong and the air Lianlang similar, since it will build a regional business links Jiefangbei Street, Metro , People's Park Station and the huge network of people shopping, leisure no longer out of shopping malls, across the road. Business Street following the completion of three-dimensional thing to walk the secondary channel will gradually extended to become a powerful green landscape Avenue added.

People's Park Street extended walk

Construction of the sun in the Chamber, Zou Rong Road pedestrian street, building around the Town Square, Luo Hansi…… Business Park Street will not only create a top-level business atmosphere, but also to provide the public with a wider open, exchange of places. Landscape Road ground will be used gravel and granite pavement, and local species of street trees, plus a unique design of the chairs and lights.

May 1 at the southernmost tip of Avenue Road landscape in the sunshine of the Court, is a huge indoor court in the landscape, dotted with plants rich in space, water and green, together constitute the common ground network. Sunshine in the Court not only to provide the public with recreational green space, but also in Jiefangbei large public event is to provide a more comfortable place.

Xinhua Road and May 1 in the road Zou Rong Road Pedestrian Street, will become Jiefangbei walk to the People's Park Street, the perfect extension. Drop the green terraced fields of landscape, rest benches, outdoor restaurants…… Here, the people can fully enjoy the interactive and interesting urban space.

Town Plaza will be open to the public to provide a space: gardens and waterfalls Zhuangdian a small piece of slope-shaped green, slowly rising on both sides of the ramp contact the May 1 Road, and the Xinhua Road, landscape Avenue on the north side of the termination Lohan Temple Park, will also become a new atmosphere Luo Hansi the new entrance.

Seven landmark buildings

Commerce Street will be seven 180 to 350 meters mark of the high-rise building complex, relying on a field west of the mouth is the highest building, "the highest livelihood of the people" - the 428 meters Dinghao the Star City and to its peak, set out Yuzhong peninsula to the magnificent skyline of the city. According to various plots of different volume and rate of capacity building, seven towers were designed as a different volume and shape of the body, to jointly form a dynamic fashion and the sky line.

Underground tunnel ease plugging

Business Street following the completion of the current congestion Jiefangbei the traffic situation will be alleviated. Business Street's transport system by ground transportation companies and underground tunnels composed of two parts, widening the ground in the lane at the same time, Singapore and London will also draw on the successful experience of building underground tunnels for passenger cars and logistical vehicles to the underground Garage and unloading easy way to the region, while reducing the ground traffic pressure. In addition, the municipal pipeline will also be integrated in the underground tunnel to reach the international advanced level of efficient system of municipal facilities.


----------



## macpolo

Shui On Land Haomen Appartment Rebuilt
150m
located at Jiefangbei


----------



## macpolo

KPF financial street 

seems like at least 6 towers r over 250M


----------



## macpolo

guotai art center
freaking fast


----------



## Joel que

the entire area need massive make over, just look at these ugly building across the construction site!


----------



## z0rg

I've just updated the index. Thanks macpolo for your help and patience!



*Chongqing Planning and Exhibition Center*. The city model shows a concept idea of the future of Chongqing. Most important skyscrapers aren't added until they have a definitive design. Therefore, you wont find here more than some of the main projcets on going in town.
 
 


*Jiefangbei Main Projects*. Jiefangbei is the main skyline of Chongqing. However, since there are new projects being added or revised every month, this chart is already outdated.



*Nanping Main Projects*. One of the many booming skylines in Chongqing city.



*200m+ List*.










*Magic Mountains*. This masterplan is a vision project for Jiangbei New City, tallest "mountains" would be 350m tall. Although the full version of the project has no chances to be built, it’ possible that they'll construct a part of it.
        


*Jiangbei New City CBD Supertalls: 1x500m, 1x380m, 1x360m*. The second core of Chongqing CBD has seen a recent increase about the maximum heights for its landmark projects, located respectively at plots A13, A07 and A11. Formerly, Jiangbei highest were planned to reach 300m, 350m and 240m, the plan has just been changed. It also includes another 5x200m+ towers. Designs haven't even started, just a conceptual plans by the moment. 







 







  


*Sun Valley:450m+, 100 floors; 4x200m+, 50+ floors*. Yingli Properties' tallest project in town. Officially announced to be composed by one tower of 100 floors and another four above 50. The design is likely to be rather conceptual, and the outcome is expected to be drastically revised downwards. This project is located in Jiangbei district, next to Future International tower. Several on going projects by Yingli properties within the area were merged into this single large development.







  










*Chongqing Tiandi : 443m, 102 floors; 260m~, 52 floors; 190m+*. This is Chongqing's tallest project approved by the moment and it is scheduled to be started within the end of 2008. The project has been designed by KPF and will be developed by Shui On Land. Located at Hualongqiao district.







  







    


*ASE Center : 428m, 88 floors; 293m, 61 floors; 234m, 69 floors; 201m, 58 floors; 193m, 55 floors* After countless revisions, the final version of this enormous project by Taiwan ASE Group is being decided at last.It will be composed by 5 towers only. The three shortest highrises will be residential, the two tallest will be used for offices and hotels. The heights of the two main buildings isn’t final and they are expected to be revised upwards to 460m+ and 300m+ as the developer wants to make it taller than Chongqing Tiandi project. The final version has been designed by Dennis Lau & Ng Chun Man studio.







      







 


*Marriott Center: 398m, 80 floors*. Formerly known as Wanmao Center, this project is the highest in Jiefangbei CBD. It also registers a record in height modifications, 168m to 276m, 298m, 335m, 339m, 330m, 320m, 357m, 375m, 377m and finally 398m. Construction works, still around 8 floors, has been on hold for a year due to the last height increases and needed reconfiguration. Final version is expected to be launched on October 2008, the height might be revised again to 405m.















      


*Financial Street Project: 7x180-350m* Latest supertall development released in Chongqing. Located in Jiefangbei area, this monster project includes one supertall and at least another 5 towers above 200m. It remains unclear whether International Mansion plot is included in the plan. The masterplan was designed by KPF.







   







  


*Global Financial Building: 330m, 79 floors*. Another of the supertalls packed in Jiefangbei core. This project has changed once and again not only its design, whose first versions were well below 300m, but also the name. From Lifan Edifice to Fortune Center, Chongqing World Financial Center and currently Global Financy Center. The final project was designed by C.Y. Lee.







          







  


*Hongyadong Phase 2: 320m+, 68 floors*. The second phase of this traditional style commercial development will include a supertall according to every known proposal. One of these proposals also includes another 2 towers of 200m+ and 150m+.















 


*Yingli Tower: 320m, 72 floors*. After two years of countless changes, this tower located just next to Marriott Center will be started within the end of 2008. Developed by Yingli Properties.







          







  


*Yuzhou Hotel: 308m, 76 floors*. Another of the long awaited supertalls in Jefangbei, Yuzhou Hotel rebuilt was expected to reach just around 200m at first, but the project was revised once and again to reach 300m. Final design probably unreleased, it will be probably revised back below 300m.







  







 


*Chongqing Moi City: 300m+, 75~ floors; 200m+, 65~ floors*. Moi developer's first project in town, it was early announced as an average 200m+ project, but latest releases confirm another huge skyscraper which might be even above 350m due to the spire. Located in Jiangbei district.







 







 


*Industrial and Commercial Bank of China Building: 300m+, 75~ floors; 200m+, 50~ floors; 160m+; 150m+*. Some years ago some unclear huge proposals were released for this project. In early 2008 a new version likely to be developed by ICBC bank is out as they are planning to rebuild the old ICBC building over the area. Still no official news about this project. 







           










*Newport International Towers: 300m+, 73~ floors; 200m+, 40+ floors*. This project is located next to ASE Center and is being developed by Taizheng Group. JP Morgan Chase is known to be among the investors. Formerly known a Triumph Tower.







  










*Danzishi Supertall: 300m+*. Danzishi is expected to host the third phase of Chongqing CBD after Jiefangbei and Jiangbei New City. The concept renders schedule a supertall project there and probably some towers above 200m as well.







 


*Park Place: 2x300m~, 71 floors and 2x200m~, 40 floors*. Located in Jiangbei CBD, this proposal might be drastically cut due to height limits. According to the these limits, the final project might be just three towers of 250m, 150m and 124m.







   


*West Asia Hotel: 297m, 68 floors; 240m, 48 floors*. Already under construction, this one is Dadukou district’s tallest projectl approved by the moment. 







 










*Chongqing Poly International Tower: 290m, 60 floors*. Located at the plot formerly occupied by Chongqing Guest House in Jiefangbei. This is the second project in town by Politec Group. Foundation works are taking place and it is expected to start rising in late 2008.







   







    


*First Block: 290m~, 68 floors* Not much is known yet about this new biggie. Supposed to be approved.







 


*International Mansion: 288m, 72 floors*. Another Jiefangbei project repeatedly delayed due to design changes and height increases. It has been recently relaunched after its last revision, but new looking still unknown.







 


*World Trade Center Chongqing: 283m, 60 floors*. Currently Chongqing's tallest skyscraper, it was finished in 2005 becoming one of the most famous landmarks of the city. In the heart of Jiefangbei CBD, it's reign well be shadowed in a few years by a large number of higher towers projected around the area.
   


*Nanbin CITIC Plaza: 280m+, 68 floors; 200m+, 48 floors*. Huge project proposed for Nanping skyscraper area, possible supertall. Other proposals are just 200m~. Formerly known as Huangedu Towers.















  


*Bund on the 1st : 2x280m+, 58 floors* Twin project released by Taizheng Group. JP Morgan Chase is known to be among the investors.







 


*Guobin City: 275m+, 70~ floors*. Early design for a coming masterplan composed by tens of residential highrises in addition to the main tower.







[/url]







 


*Da Song Tiandi: 275m~, 67 floors*. Daping district tallest project by the moment.







   


*Lijing International: 275m+*. Another of the projects developed by Taizheng Group. 










*Paradise Beyond the River Hotel: 275m~, 66 floors*. The main tower of this large project hasn't released its final design, which is expected to be around 275m. The 3 residential towers of 207m and 54 floors were completed in 2005.















   


*Lanko International Conference Center: 258m, 52 floors; 163m, 30 floors; 142m, 32 floors; 128m, 30 floors*. Located in Nanping area, Lanko Conference complex is one of the largest complexes currently under construction in Chongqing. Lanko Grand Hyatt Hotel, 258m and 56 floors, has been finished already.







  







 


*Asia Pacific Town: 250m+, 60 floors; 20~x100m~ * Under preparation in Nanping, there are several proposals for this large multi-tower development. The final outcome remains unclear. One of the proposals includes a second tower above 200m. 







    


*North New Zone Spiral Towers: 2x250m+*. Strange proposal in north Chongqing, very few chances.







 


*Chongqing Yangjiawan Project: 250m+, 60+ floors.* Still very conceptual, no info by the moment.










*The Bamboo Tower Hotel: 250m+*. Out of this world project for Chongqing North New Zone, no news for a long time. Height supposed to be increased if relaunched.










*Neo China Top City: 242m, 54 floors; 165m, 38~ floors; 6x100m~, 30~ floors*. This project purchased by Sheraton Hotels is almost finished already.







   


*Fuzhou City: 240m+, 62 floors*. Large development recently announced.







   


*Xinhua International Building : 240m, 53 floors*. Located at Jiefangbei CBD core, this tower has been resumed after being on hold for many years. Foundation works are almost finished and it will start rising in late 2008.







   


*Future International: 236m, 50 floors*. Located in Jiangbei, this project was completed in early 2007.
 


*New York New York Tower: 228m, 46 floors*. Finished in 2004 in Jiefangbei, it became Chongqing's first tallest 200m+ skyscraper. Developed by Yingli Properties.



*Shanghai City Hotel: 220m+, 65 floors*. The boxiest design in Chongqing, should be started soon.










*MOCO Center: 220m, 55 floors; 2x100m+*. Longhu Properties latest project. This amazing complex has been started already.







 


*Nanan Sports Center Phase 2: 220m, 50 floors*. Supposed to be approved, no details yet..










*Sun City: 220m, 45 floors; 100m+, 30~ floors*. Recently started.















 


*Sheraton International Center & Hotel: 218m, 47 and 42 floors; 2x30+ floots*. Already topped out, this project built by Taizheng Group will be finished in a couple of months.







    


*Kempinski Hotel: 217m, 57 floors* Boxy one in Nanping skyscraper area. Construction to be started soon.















 


*Jahoo Hong Kong City: 210m, 56 floors; 6x28 floors*. Another large project being topped out in a short time.















  


*Tianyuan Redevelopment: 2x200m+, 60+ floors.*. No details by the moment.







 


*Yangjiaping China Resources Building: 200m+, 60~ floors*. Recent proposal, no info available.










*Tongjufu Plaza: 200m+, 58 floors*. Project in Jiangbei district, next to L Place twins. Still very conceptual.







   


*Chongqing Gate Twin Towers: 2x200m+, 56 floors*. Twin tower project recently relaunched in Yuzhong.


















*Huanghua International Mall: 200m+, 55~ floors; 4x35 floors.* Big project recently started in Jiangbei.















  


*Hyatt Hotel: 200m+, 53 floors*. This hotel project has been recently revised upwards to 53 floors. No images of the new version have been released.










*Chang Long –Chu Shui Furong: 3x 200m+, 53 floors* Triplet residential towers planned in Nanan district.







 


*Shangri-La Hotel: 200m+, 50 floors*. Still very conceptual, one of the four Shangri-La hotels projected in Chongqing. The designs for the other three are totally unknown by the moment. 










*Crowne Plaza: 2x200m+, 50 floors*. Twin tower project next to Sheraton twins in Nanan. Foundation works have been started.







  


*The Wharft Project: 2x200m+, 50 floors.* The Wharf Group has just released the design of its project in Jiangbei New City CBD. It is expected that more highrises will be added in further phases as the developer purchased 4 plots.










*Chongqing Exhibition International: 2x200m+, 50~ floors* Twin tower project developed by Taizheng group recently released..










*Guanghua International Community: 200m+, 50~ floors*. Large residential project developed by overseas Guanghua Group.










*Century Emperor: 200m+, 47 floors*. This project will be topped out soon. It remains unclear whether it will finally be above 200m.







 


*Fashion City: 200m+, 42~ floors*. Very unknown project.







 


*Sinoland Project: 200m+*. The second phase of this project developed by Sinoland will include a skyscraper above 200m according to official plans.










*Sunshine 100 Nanbin: 200m, 53 floors; 12~x100m~, 30~ floors*. Huge residential project almost finished in Nanbin road. Main tower (hotel) to be started soon.







 










*North International Center: 200m, 48 floors* Newly released and already under construction, this project also includes 11 residential highrises above 100m.







  


*Nanbin Longxin Towers: 3x200m~, 53 floors*. Large residential project developed by Henderson Land in Nanbin road, still no images.










*Qiu Shui Chang Tian: 200m~, 50 floors.* Large residential project developed by Huayu group in Shabingba, almost finished.










*Yubei Bus and Railway Station: 200m~*. Concept proposal for a transport hub located at Yubei district.







 


*Capecoral Project: 3x180m+, 58 floors*. Huge residential project in Jiangbei composed by numerous towers already under construction.







  


*Riverside City Garden: 180m+, 45 floors; 9x100m~*. Recently started, this is one of the most amazing residential developments in Chongqing. Developed by China Merchants.







  


*Jinrongjie Group Project: 2x180m+*. Concept design for another twin project in Jiangbei district. The final version is being designed by SOM.










*Since Group Tower: 180m, 40+ floors*. Art Deco residential tower recently launched for Yuzhong district.







 


*9th Street Project: 175m+, 48 floors; 100m+, 36 floors*. Recently released.
 


*L Place : 2x175m, 35 floors*. Developed by Langshan Hotels, these twins have been recently started.










*Sunshine 100 Jiangbei: 175m+, 40 floors*. Large residential project in Jiangbei district.







 


*Kingrun Apartments: 175m+*. Residential tower, very unknown project.










*Yubei Masterplan: 2x175m+*. Concept masterplan for Yubei skyscraper area.










*Chun Sen Bi An: 2x172m, 56 floors*. Huge multitower residential project under construction.







     


*IFC Twin Towers: 2x168m, 30+ floors.*. Twin Tower project designed by SOM, already under construction.







  


*Xi Cheng Tian Jie: 168m, 30~ floors*. Boxy project under construction.










*Changjiang International: 2x167m, 39 floors*. Old project recently relaunched becoming a twin project. It has started rising already.







 







 


*International Trade Center Twin Towers: 2x161m, 43 floors* Finished in 2006 in Jiefangbei CBD



*Jiangbei CBD curved tower: 160m+*. Stunning design approved in Jiangbei New City CBD. The name of the project hasn’t been released.







    


*Tianyuan Tiandi: 5+x150m+*. Huge residential development next to Chongqing Tiandi.







   


*Xinbaolong Yicheng : 150m+*. Another residential project. No info by the moment.










*Sofitel Hotel: 150m+*. Completed in 2007.
 


*Haomen Apartment Rebuilt: 150m+* Reconstruction plan of one of the old buildings purchased by Shui On Land in Jiefangbei. The plans for the other redevelopments remain unknown.







 


*China Resources Group Project: 150m+* Large residential project developed by China Resources.










*Fontaine Bleu: 3x150m*. Boxy project developed by Sincere Group.










*Fortune Center: 150m~*. Once a 200m+ proposal, this project has been drastically revised down.


















*Shabingba Education Center: 2x100m+*. Excellent design, expected to be started soon.







 


*Juxin Plaza: 2x100m+*. Almost completed










*Chashi Twin Towers: 100m*. Cute project recently topped out.










*Rongqiao Left Bay*. This monster residential masterplan composed by countless towers will house 50,000 people, construction has just started.










*Lishu Bay*. Residential project.







   


*Danzishi Longhu Project*. Another major residential highrise development, developed by Longhu Properties. Recently started.










*Chongqing Guanghua City* New project developed by Guanghua Group.







  


*Chongqing Wanda Hotel*. Recenlty started.










*Zongshen Power City*. Large project recently launched.







 


*Guotai Opera*. Recently started, this opera palace will be located at the heart of Jiefangbei CBD. 







   


*Chongqing Grand Theatre*. Construction to be finished in late 2008, located in Jiangbei New City.







    


*Chongqing Science Museum *Under construction in Jangbei New City CBD.







 


*Natural History Museum* Recently released.















 


*Dadukou Sports Center*. Large sport facilities development at Dadukou district.







   


*Jiangbei International Airport:* Currently under construction, will be able to handle 70 million passengers a year when completed around 2020.
   
​


----------



## Hed_Kandi

..


----------



## z0rg

Since Group project, July 1


















Ultra slow progress of Chasi Twins









Yanghe R&F Plaza


----------



## z0rg

Century Emperor, July 1









Sheraton Twins, July 5


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Sun valley in Chongqing









Z3-2 in Shanghai 









Look like copy or while same... Z3-2??


----------



## z0rg

^^ I wish they rescued that dead proposal, that would make Sun Valley taller than 500m. But they say it will be probably 'just' around 400m.


----------



## macpolo

choongqing grand theatre




























guotai opera


----------



## z0rg

Jiefangbei CBD core. 10x290-430m towers approved in this tiny area and at least another 10x200-288m :master:


----------



## z0rg

Chun Sen Bi An


----------



## z0rg

More of Neo China Top City


----------



## z0rg

Good pics to understand the crazy transformation of Jiefangbei. By 海盗猫.

Xinhua International Tower started rising already. 240m, 53 floors (final height could be 244m though)




























^^Right beyond there is the cleared plot for Yingli Tower, 320m.










Then you can see Marriott Center (398m), currently on hold, whose final design should be released in October and it's expected to be changed to 405m.










Finally, in the background there is the shortest tower of the huge ASE Center (5x193-428m) rising fast as hell.


----------



## tiger

Amazing pictures.The skyline of the peninsula will finally change again.


----------



## z0rg

Seems like China Shidai Group (Hong Kong) is planning 385m twins in Chongqing Dadukou district. First supertall in this area. No images yet.

This will be the main landmark of Dadukou coming business area, with a budget of 440亿元 (6.4 billion dollars)

http://ecqsb.hsw.cn/html/2008-07/12/content_49783.htm


----------



## ZZ-II

another 2 supertalls....Chongqing is so incredible, can't imagine how the city will look in 10 years


----------



## z0rg

Some pics from WTCC roof (262m)

Jiefangbei. You can see Xinhua Intl Tower (244m) rising on the right and Global Financial Building (320m) plot on the left, with some cars parked.









Nanan district in the background.









Cathay Opera and Chongqing Grand Theare in the background.









The shortest tower (193m) of ASE Center (5x193-460m) on the left. Neo China Top City (240m+) on the horizon.


















Cathay Opera again. The ugly blocks behind will be removed to build Hongyadong Phase 2 (350m~)









Marriott Center (398m) at the bottom. All the crappy lowrises in the second line will be removed to develop KPF's Financial Street (7x180-350m). Sheraton Twins (2x218m) in the background.









Jiangbei district









Jiangbei New City CBD with Chongqing Grand Theatre and Science Museum u/c. Also Chaotianmen Bridge, world's largest arch bridge when completed.









Xinhua Intl Building at the bottom. Yingli Tower (320m) plot at the opposite corner, with a couple of nail houses left.









Cathay Opera again, next to it they'll set Jiefangbei only big open space.


----------



## macpolo

i lov it


----------



## z0rg

*America and China: The Eagle and the Dragon Part Three: onward and upward*

Last Updated: 12:01am BST 09/07/2008

The thrusting tower blocks of Chongqing stand testament to the headlong economic growth that is changing the lives of millions of Chinese. Mick Brown and the photographer Alec Soth continue their investigation into the contrasting fortunes of the US and China by exploring the world's fastest-growing city


It was while sitting at the table in Lei Jing's dining-room, in his neat little house on the outskirts of Chongqing, overlooking the plot of land that his family had tended for generations, that the message of China's extraordinary economic boom became clear. We had driven out from the city that morning, through the dense forest of new skyscrapers and tower blocks (many still swathed in scaffolding) that were sprouting up in every direction in readiness for the hundreds of thousands of people who arrive in Chongqing each year from the countryside in search of a new life. We had swept along the newly constructed freeways, past the new private developments enshrouded in hoardings offering the seductive promise of a better future - AIR GARDEN BABYLON: TOP GRADE BRAND IN WORLD; REFINE CHINESE WISDOM: BUILD ORIENTAL VOGUE; LIVE FOR PLEASURE AND WIN THE WORLD.









Chongqing's authorities plan to move two million people from the countryside into newly developed areas such as this within five years. Photograph by Alec Soth

Lei Jing had not yet won the world, but his life had improved, he said, in ways nobody could have dared to imagine 30 years ago. He was 36 and worked as a test-driver for a local car manufacturer. During the first period of reforms in China, in the early 1980s, his family had acquired their first washing machine and television set. And now, in the period of the second reforms, he had been able to buy a car and to finance the building of the house where we were now sitting.

'Everything is improving in China, especially material life. I am very proud of what is happening in my country.'

This, I said, was undoubtedly a good thing, but - how could I put this diplomatically? - what troubled many people in the West was the fear that China's newfound prosperity was being secured at our expense; in jobs, rising fuel prices, the cost to the environment. Lei Jing was an equable man, but a note of incredulity crept into his voice. 'That's not the case!' he said. 'The Chinese culture is such that we feed ourselves and are satisfied with ourselves and our own environment. China does not intend to be a threat to the Western nations.' Lei Jing gave a polite smile. 'We don't want much. Only what everyone wants.'

Located in the far west of China, on the banks of the Yangtse river, Chongqing is a place that few people in the West seem to have heard of. But it is the fastest-growing city in China - and therefore, one might safely conclude, the world. This startling fact gives the city a certain dynamic, apparent from the moment you step out of the airport and climb into one of the small yellow taxis with their neat black-and-white chequered strip (a nod to New York) revving up at the kerb. Before I had even closed the door, the driver had pulled away, accelerating along the freeway to 120km/h (the speed limit was 60). At a toll-booth there was a minor delay while the driver in front fumbled for change, prompting an immediate fusillade of impatient horns. In Chongqing, it was quickly becoming clear, time is money.
advertisement

We sped through the outskirts of the city and came on to a huge suspension bridge crossing the Yangtse, enveloped in mist. Chongqing loomed in front of us, a great cliff-face of skyscrapers - a sight to make the spirits soar. Across the bridge we plunged into the entrails of the city, a tumult of honking buses, cars and motorcycles; the pavements thronging with people, the smell of food from street vendors. From my hotel room I looked out at a skyline of soaring sky-scrapers, the most spectacular tapering to an elegant point - Chongqing's own version of the Chrysler building. This was a city ready to take on the world.. This was a city ready to take on the world.

China's move to urbanisation constitutes one of the greatest human experiments in history. Thirty years ago 18 per cent of Chinese lived in cities and towns. By 2010 the government estimates that 50 per cent will do so. Chongqing, the capital for Chiang Kai-shek's Kuomintang government during the Sino-Japanese War (1935-45) - and as such heavily bombed by the Japanese air force - was for many years a provincial backwater, lagging far behind the better-known boom cities of Beijing, Shanghai and Shenzhen. But in 1997, as part of the Chinese government's 'Go West' policy, and to spur development in the largely rural Sichuan province, the city was designated a municipality, under the direct jurisdiction of the central government, incorporating a surrounding area of some 32,000 square miles, with a population of 31 million. The population of Chongqing's urban centre is a matter of some debate, so rapidly is the city expanding its borders. The official figure is 5.1 million, but it is estimated that the ceaseless flood of migrants into the city in search of work swells that number by an average of 1,200 a day. Within the next five years, under a scheme known as the 'one-hour economy circle', the city authorities plan to move two million people from the countryside into the newly developed areas within an hour's driving distance of the city centre, and a further two million in the five years after that.

Yet these figures cannot convey what an extraordinary spectacle the city affords. Driving around Chongqing I felt as I was in some urban version of one of those speeded-up nature films in which a seedling blossoms into a flower in a matter of seconds - mile after mile of new tower-blocks, plazas and apartment buildings, the sky thick with cranes (China's national bird, as the local joke has it) for as far the eye could see.

Chongqing is a centre for chemicals, textiles and engineering, and is also the home of Asia's largest aluminium plant, but it is the city's burgeoning motor industry that has led the mayor of the city to describe it as 'China's Detroit' - a reference, one suspects, to pre-lapsarian Detroit, before that city became a symbol of urban decline.

There are 17 auto-manufacturing enterprises in Chongqing, producing 550,000 cars and 90,000 trucks a year. Motor manufacture is China's fastest-growing industry. Last year more than 8.5 million cars were sold in China; this year the total is expected to exceed 10 million. The country is destined to overtake the US as the world's largest car market by about 2015. There could be up to 300 million vehicles on China's roads by 2030.









A vertiginous Chongqing motorway interchange. Photograph by Alec Soth

A Chongqing motorway interchange typifies the bravura of modern China's construction projects

It is this burgeoning love affair with the car that is largely responsible for rising oil prices in the West. Oil presently accounts for only 19 per cent of China's energy needs. Demand is expected to more than double by 2030 to 16 million barrels a day as more people rise from poverty, move out of villages and buy more cars. (Last month the Chinese government increased the cost of petrol and diesel by almost 17 per cent.)

Chongqing's biggest car manufacturer is Changan-Ford, a joint venture between Ford, Mazda (the Japanese company in which Ford has a majority share) and a local company, Changan Automotive Group, the venture's largest shareholder: Chinese government regulations stipulate that in such 'backbone' industries a foreign party cannot be the majority shareholder.

Thomas Yao, the factory's head of public relations, took me on a guided tour. The factory, he explained, had opened five years ago, built from scratch in strict accordance with Ford's global manufacturing standards, and produces up to 250,000 cars a year. The average non-technical production line worker earns 18,000 yuan (about £1,300) a year, working an eight-hour day, with a 15-minute break every two hours and an hour for lunch. (Wages, and the cost of living, in Chongqing are between a quarter and a third less than in the major manufacturing centres of the south and east, where the average urban salary is 25,000 yuan, about £1,800, a year.) The company provides extensive healthcare, insurance and pension packages. Workers are encouraged to make suggestions about how to improve the production process - there are 'break-out' areas where groups sit together and review their performance - and receive awards and bonuses if their suggestions are adopted.

All the workers seemed to be in their twenties: one section manager, in charge of 14 people, was just 26. He lived at home with his mother and father in a three-room apartment, 20 minutes from the plant by the workers' shuttle bus. Yes, he told me, he was happy in his work, 'but I am under great pressure now, because there is fierce competition in the market. We are producing the best car and I have to contribute more.' I asked, did he drive a Ford? He laughed. 'In five years' time maybe I can afford one.' Now his priorities were taking care of his parents, finding a girl to marry, and saving to buy his own home. 'And if I had some spare money I would like to make some personal investments on the stock market.'

The plant produced three models: the Focus, the S-Max and the new Mondeo, which had been launched in November last year - shortly after the model had been introduced in Europe. 'You know, Chinese consumers - 10 or 20 years ago they didn't know what a good car was,' Yao told me. 'But now they are very critical.' The Chinese have a particular regard for European cars, especially from Germany - something that Ford played on in the three points of their 'Why Buy?' campaign: 1) European design 2) German engineering 3) Driving Dynamic. But at the same time, models are tailored specifically to the needs of the Chinese driver under the auspices of the plant's technical development centre. 'European people don't care so much whether the seats are made of genuine leather,' Yao said. 'Chinese people care.'

Last year, he went on, Changan-Ford had mounted an extensive brand-building campaign, under the tag-line MAKE EVERY DAY EXCITING. 'The idea was to tell people that maybe your daily life is a little bit boring, too normal, but if you have an exciting heart you can find exciting things everywhere, every day. We need to set up an emotional connection between the Chinese people and the Ford brand; and we provide them not only with an exciting driving experience, but with something almost spiritual. The campaign has been very successful. Why? Because most of the other auto-makers are still at the stage of selling cars. We are selling the magic of the brand.'

As Yao talked, it struck me that China's great revolution was not merely economic; it was also a huge experiment in changing consciousness. In the 1920s, when considering America's emergence as a consumer society, the banker Paul Mazer of Lehman Brothers spoke of the requirement to 'shift America from a needs to a desires culture. People must be trained to desire, to want new things even before the old have been entirely consumed.' This has been the mood music of Western society for as long as we can remember, so all-pervasive that we no longer notice it.

Now, at a time when the most important global debate is about dwindling resources and the perils of untrammelled growth, China - a culture where as recently as 40 years ago personal possessions were regarded as a symbol of pernicious bourgeois decadence - is staking its future on becoming the biggest consumer society on earth.

My young translator was named Jessy - not her real name, of course. That was Xiaoshu, which roughly translates as 'bamboo' and 'beauty' - a much prettier name than Jessy, I thought, but Jessy was the name she had been given as a teenager when learning English at school (rejecting the teacher's first suggestion of Edith). Taking an English name was a way of getting on, not least in the corporate world: in my hotel there was a Vicky, a Sonia, a Lawrence and a Thomas - 'and they will have forgotten their Chinese name,' Jessy told me. This struck me as utterly characteristic of the Chinese pragmatism and sense of looking to the future, and I found it hard to imagine a generation of British Vickys, Sonias and Lawrences doing the same thing. With her fake Anna Sui handbag, her American-label jeans and a mobile phone that was at least three models ahead of mine, Jessy was the epitome of the new generation of upwardly mobile, aspirational young Chinese.

I had expected to find luxury consumer goods in Beijing and Shanghai, but I was taken aback to walk through the Monument to Liberation square in Chongqing (a city improbably twinned with Leicester) and find the largest Cartier store I had ever seen. A department store next door was wholly given over to concessions for Western luxury goods - Boss, Bulgari, Mulberry. In Ermenegildo Zegna the young sales assistant was as supercilious as any in Sloane Street, but spoke better English. The handmade crocodile shoes at £4,000 a pair, sir? They had already sold two pairs to local businessmen. In the perfume section, butterflies - real ones - fluttered in the air.

At 10.30 at night the square was shimmering in neon and thronged with young couples and families (mother, father and the statutory one child), consuming Starbucks coffee and KFC. Everyone looked well-dressed, confident, happy, as if the future belonged to them. No one was drunk or rowdy or threatening. I suspect I would have felt less comfortable in Leicester.









A camera club outing by the Yangtse. Photograph by Alec Soth

An interiors company had set up a huge marquee in the centre of the square, where smiling young consultants sat behind laptops, offering advice on furnishings and decoration for the city's legion of new homeowners. Business was flourishing. I had hoped to talk with a city planner about Chongqing's extraordinary transformation, but I was told there was presently an investigation under way into some sort of corruption, and that any media enquiries would be unwelcome. Instead, I ambled around the city, stunned at every turn.

In Detroit it had seemed that some parts of the city, abandoned and neglected, were returning to nature. But here the city was devouring nature at a pace that was almost impossible to grasp. On the margins, half-built tower blocks, their tops shrouded in netting, cast a shadow over fields where women were bent double hoeing vegetables - fields that would surely vanish within the month. What two years ago had been the village of Long-ta was now a series of 30-storey apartment buildings, arranged around a hilly outgrowth with a single wooden shack clinging tenaciously to its summit. People picked their way across a stretch of wasteland, awaiting development, to a street-market on the other side. The sound of fireworks rent the air, celebrating the arrival of a mechanical digger.

One woman told me she had grown up in the village, working the land until the government appropriated it for development, and relocated her to a new tower block. Now she worked as a cleaner. 'Life is much better,' she said, gesturing around her. 'This shows the central government really cares about us; we are urbanised and have become proper citizens.'

It is estimated that new construction in Chongqing adds about 140,000 square metres of usable floor space each day for residential, commercial or industrial use, and at times it felt as though I was driving through an endless building site, as if not one but a whole series of cities were springing up sequentially. Property prices in Chongqing have risen more than 45 per cent in the past four years. The average cost of a new apartment is about 7,000 yuan (£510) per square metre (in the most desirable areas of central London the average is about £12,000 per square metre).

But there seemed to be no shortage of buyers. More discreet and exclusive developments rose up behind hoardings offering the beguiling promise not only of a new home but also of a glistening future. TOUCH YOUR DREAMS: THE INTERNATIONAL URBANISM COMMUNITY read one. LIVE A PALM SPRINGS LIFE another.

At the gates of a new development with the shamelessly aspirational name of Beverly Hills, Jessy negotiated with the security guards to let us pass. We wound along twisting, tree-lined lanes - Beverly Boulevard, Riverside Avenue, Waterside Drive - handsome villas standing shoulder to shoulder, some in the final stages of completion, in others BMWs and Audis already parked in the drive. In the show house the air was filled with the sickly strains of Feelings - it might have been Richard Clayderman. The urbane young salesman eagerly showed me around and outlined the prospectus for available properties: a three-bedroom house (the Sapphire), five million yuan (about £365,000); five-bedroom (the Emerald), 7.4 million yuan (£540,000). The development, he said, was the closest villa complex to downtown Chongqing - just 15 minutes on the freeway. It comprised 217 houses, only six were unsold.

We drove up to the clubhouse, with its opulent marbled floors, snooker room and swimming-pool, and little facsimiles of the gold stars of Hollywood Boulevard set into the paving stones outside. The guard at the door saluted me. It was only when the photographer began to take pictures that more guards arrived and hastily escorted us from the development - 'No media!' How, I asked Jessy, had she explained our presence in the first place? 'I told them that you wanted to buy a house,' she said.

The Chinese government policy of 'socialism with Chinese characteristics' has produced a tranche of conspicuous beneficiaries. According to a study by the American investment bank Merrill Lynch last year, China had 345,000 dollar millionaires, and 4,935 'Ultra-HNWIs' (Ultra-High Net Worth Individuals), defined as those with financial assets of more than $30 million. Chongqing's most famous 'Ultra-HNWI' is Yin Mingshan, a man whose journey from being imprisoned during the Cultural Revolution for 'counter-revolutionary activities' to self-made industrialist serves as a dramatic parable of the changes that have occurred in China over the past 40 years.

Mr Yin is the founder and chairman of Lifan, the biggest privately owned company in Chongqing and China's largest domestic manufacturer of motorbikes. I knew about the bikes, but it wasn't until I arrived at Yin's factory that I discovered he was now making cars as well. Only for the past two years, the personable young man who took me on a tour of the plant explained. It still had the fresh-paint and off-the-cuff air of having opened yesterday - a kind of automotive equivalent of the Hollywood musicals maxim of 'let's do the show right here'. As we walked down the service road beside the factory, a car came hurtling towards us and screeched to a juddering halt. 'Test drive!' my young guide explained.

The four models that Lifan produces were parked behind a velvet rope in a display area, with pride of place being given to the newest, the Lifan 320 - bearing an uncanny resemblance to the Mini Cooper, it will be on the market at the end of this year, retailing for 80,000 yuan (£6,000).

Slogans decorated the factory walls, exhorting the workforce to greater efforts: IF YOU DON'T SWEAT AND YOU'RE NOT TIRED, YOU'RE NOT AN EMPLOYEE OF LIFAN and IF YOU'RE NOT HAPPY AND NOT RICH, YOU'RE NOT AN EMPLOYEE OF LIFAN.

Mr Yin greeted me in a conference room, a tall, stooping man of 70, wearing a blue Aertex shirt and a casual windbreaker, and an expression of benign amusement. He looked as serene as an ornithologist in a bird sanctuary. It was in 1961, Yin told me, that he first fell foul of the Party. 'They called me a "rightist", a counter-revolutionary.' Why? He laughed uproariously. 'I have no idea! One reason perhaps is that I was born into a landlord's family. A second reason, maybe as a student I was too clever. According to Chairman Mao's theory, 95 per cent of the Chinese people are good people. But that means they have to find five per cent who are not good - so they put me in that group!'









Shi Liang Wei with his son by the artificial lake of the Blue Lake luxury housing development. He and his wife can't afford to live there yet 'but one day, perhaps'. Photograph by Alec Soth.

He spent a year in prison, and a further 18 years in labour camps. Life was extremely hard; he was often beaten. But despite all this mistreatment, he said, there was one stroke of luck - he was allowed to read. Books on science, mechanics, leadership, everything. 'I learnt a lot of things. And I realised that the world was going to change, and that the chance was coming, so I was very patient and I never gave up hope.'

On his release he worked as an editor at a book publishers, then started his own small business selling books. Recognising that motorcycles would be the coming thing, in 1992 he sold his book company and raised $15,000, and with eight people, including his wife and son, set up a motorbike repair shop with the grandiose name of Chongqing Hongda Motorcycle Research Institute. The name was a double conceit. People laughed, he remembered, at the audacity of calling the small business a research institute. 'They asked me, "What kind of things did you research?"; but it made it easier to get government support.' Then there was the name 'Hongda'. In Chinese, he said, the word has a proper technical meaning, but Honda had on numerous occasions tried to take him to court. He eventually changed the name to Lifan.

Over the years Yin had diversified into a bewildering range of enterprises - buses, paint-thinner, mineral water, wine, newspapers and football - his club Chongqing Lifan won the Chinese FA Cup in 2000. But motorbikes had remained the core of his business. Last year Lifan produced 3.6 million units, exporting to 28 countries, including Britain - a small market, worth about £500,000, Yin said. But cars were the future. 'You can see how a country develops,' he said. 'First people ride bicycles; when it becomes richer they want motorbikes; after it becomes more wealthy, they want cars. BMW, Honda, Suzuki - they all used to produce only motorcycles; now they turn to the production of cars. So we shall not miss this opportunity.'

A third of Lifan's auto production was for export, he said 'And of course we would not give up looking at the British market.'

That might alarm some people in Britain, I said. Yin laughed.

'In any industry, you cannot avoid competition. And in recent years, with the development of China it's unavoidable that we would have taken some market share from other countries or from some other international companies. But I think it's not too much.

'You see, Westerners can buy our cars' - he pointed to the power-point display screen, with its idling Microsoft symbol - 'and we can buy their software! My daughter has been studying in Britain for more than seven years [at Winchester] and I've already paid a lot of money for that!'

Lifan had struck partnerships to establish auto-factories in Russia and Iran. Next stop Coventry, perhaps?

Yin laughed. 'I myself like England a lot. But I don't think Lifan is big enough or strong to employ UK workers and pay their wages. But maybe one day I hope I can do that.'









The Lei family, who have lived in their village for generations, say their lives have improved. Photograph by Alec Soth

With his maverick way of doing business, his gimcrack slogans, Yin seemed a particularly idiosyncratic captain of industry, cast in the mould of Henry Ford, perhaps. 'A great man!' he said warmly. He was also a fan of Margaret Thatcher -'The Iron Lady! Actually, all powerful leaders I admire.' But his 'real hero' was Deng Xiaoping, the late Party general secretary credited with opening China up to the world. Forty years ago, he went on, he would never have imagined that he would one day be the head of a multinational corporation. 'But this only proves that this is a great country.'

He paused. 'Once I was asked, when I was in jail did I ever dream that one day I would be in the position I'm in now? And I replied, no - the only dream I had was that Chairman Mao and the Party would be able to forgive me. Forgiveness was enough - I asked for nothing more.'

He must have read the look of incredulity on my face.

'You have to understand, at that time the country had just embraced liberation and everybody was very happy about that. So I had a true love for the Party, the country, even though I couldn't understand the punishment for me. But my love was unconditional.

'For example, some people treated me quite badly at that time, but now they are working for my company. These were my former classmates, people who had made the strongest criticism of me. And they became my senior assistants! I didn't care what they had wrong to me; I wanted to be kind to them.' And success, I said, is the best revenge.

He laughed. 'Yes. But yesterday is the past. The most important thing is today and tomorrow. I want to go on working till I'm 80.' (In China the legal retirement age is 60 for men and 55 for women, although the government has been considering raising the limit in an attempt to rein in the enormous welfare burden associated with the rapidly ageing society, an age imbalance arising from the country's one-child policy.)

History, Yin went on, had taught the Chinese to endure bitterness and hard work. 'Because the people have been so poor for so long, they are eager to change the situation. Compared with some Western people, the Chinese can stand hard work. And compared with other people in China, Chongqing people can stand more.' He laughed. 'And among Chongqing people, I can stand even more!'

He would rise at six each morning and immediately sit down and write text messages to his subordinates throughout the organisation. 'But I won't send them immediately because I don't want to disturb the people who will receive them.' At seven he presses 'send'. 'I might be the person who pays the largest bill for a mobile telephone in Chongqing. At least 100 going out and 100 coming in each day', he said with a laugh. He was usually in his office at one of his plants by eight - seven days a week.

He lived very well, in a big house with all the comforts. 'It's basically myself, my wife and my son - they're very interested in these kinds of material things. Personally I'm not so interested. But the competition we are facing is very intense, and I always feel that pressure, so I have to give up many things.'

He shrugged. 'Sometimes I wake up in the night time and I ask myself, why can't I be like the other people and just enjoy myself and not work so hard?'

And then? Yin laughed. 'And then I get up and go to work.'









Yin Mingshan, once jailed as a 'rightist', now owns one of China's biggest motor manufacturers. Photograph by ALec Soth


Lei Jing was one of Lifan's test-drivers - the man who had screeched to a halt as I was walking past the factory. He invited me to meet his family, and the next day we drove 10 miles out of the city, up into the hills to their home. Lei introduced me to his parents, his sister and brother-in-law and two boys - one Lei's son, the other the son of his sister. Lei himself actually lived with his wife in an apartment in the city, but he would join the family each day for dinner and on Saturdays.

We sat on the veranda drinking tea, looking down over the smallholding with its rows of neatly tended vegetables to the blue hills beyond. The city might have been 100 miles away.

The family had lived in this village for generations, and as a boy Lei had attended the village school where his father was a teacher. He pointed to a nearby building. It had recently been turned into a small factory, making auto parts, he said.

We talked of how life had changed for the family over the years - immeasurably it seemed. Lei's brother-in-law, Zuo Bing, was also a teacher. In 1986 his salary was 42 yuan (about £3) a month; now it was 2,000 yuan (£145). 'Before, after dinner we'd just go my friend's house and sit and talk. There was no entertainment. Then we got a TV, internet - we have a lot of choices now of things to amuse ourselves. This is all thanks to the opening-up policy; the central government consider the people with their heart and soul; they care about the lives of the common people.'

You would be unlikely to hear such a ringing endorsement of government policies in Britain, I said. Zuo laughed. 'But it's the truth,' he said. 'I could never imagine in the 1980s that I would have a car. I could never imagine that I would have a house - even two houses! I'm not exaggerating. We are really grateful to our government.'

Lei Jing was reluctant to discuss his salary - it was confidential, he said. But he saved 50 per cent of his income. (Slightly more than the average rate among Chinese, 40 per cent; in 2007 the average American saved 0.4 per cent.) 'You never know what will happen,' he said. 'For Chinese people responsibility is very important.' He had heard that it was common in the West for people to live beyond their means. 'I think that must make them feel more anxieties and pressures. You have to work very hard and make money every minute in your mind.'

And is this how China was becoming?

'I will not be like that.'

I tried to convey that what troubles so many in the West was the sense that no matter how much they have, it is never enough. And now the people of China too were being encouraged to feel that same dissatisfaction. Lei looked at me quizzically. 'Everybody has material desires, but we need to control them and learn to be self-satisfied,' he said. 'I'm not governed by the desire for material wealth. I just want to enjoy my life and be happy. I have a car so I can relax and enjoy myself; but I just want to be a common person. We have a saying in China that money is like rubbish - we don't take it with us when we die.'









A worker at Yin Mingshan’s Lifan factory . Photograph by Alec Soth

Lei's mother and sister had prepared lunch, and Lei and I walked down the hill to a small shop where I bought half a dozen bottles of beer. It was a tenth of what it would have cost in my hotel. The food was the most delicious I tasted in China.

The conversation moved on to politics. Zuo Bing said that he understood the system of Western liberal democracy, but it would not be 'appropriate' for China. Under the Chinese system, people can vote for representatives of their local district congress - roughly the equivalent of a district council in Britain. But all meaningful levels of authority are controlled by the Chinese Communist Party. 'Conditions and social status in China are very different from the West,' Zuo said. 'We have 56 minority groups and we have such a large population, if everybody could vote then the whole country would be in chaos. The system we have is more appropriate to the reality in China now.'

I was reminded of a conversation I had had earlier with a young businessman in my hotel, when we talked about participatory democracy. 'We can vote on Chinese Idol,' he said with a laugh. 'Now people are saying, if we can vote on that, why not other things? There's a lot wrong with the Party, everyone knows that. But at the same time everyone knows that their lives have improved.' It was unimaginable, he went on, just how far China had travelled over the past 20 years; the other changes - freedom of speech, dissent - would come in time. 'Now I can criticize the Party in a private conversation. That would once have been impossible. To attack the Party in a newspaper - that would not be possible. But it will come.'

Now Zuo had a question for me. Why, he asked, did the Western media paint such a negative picture of China? 'For example, the BBC reports on what is happening in Tibet. I think it's not objective and balanced.' A certain froideur descended on the table. 'China is well-developed,' he went on, 'the economy and technology; we are a great civilisation, in culture, in religion and art, but some of the Western countries are not very friendly to China, and I'm confused about why. There are some misrepresentative stereotypes. The media is the only channel the common citizen can know about China - maybe some journalists come here with their own preconceptions?' I was unsure what to say. To engage in a frank discussion about China's record on human rights, Tibet, the unease that many had felt at the spectacle of the blue tracksuited Chinese praetorian guard heavy-shouldering the Olympic torch along the streets of London, would have seemed an abuse of hospitality.

'A lot of my friends and relatives have been abroad,' Zuo went on, 'but they've said that Westerners don't treat them very kindly. But now when they go abroad they can sense a growing respect from Westerners. That's a change. China is a huge power and our global influence is getting stronger and stronger. We love peace and we are united. We want to make progress - actually, that's the common and universal value of all human beings. There are some values that East and West both share and that's what we're now promoting: sympathy, love, peace and progress. We all live on the same planet; we are all human beings; we should lead the happy life together.'

I asked, were they optimistic about the future? There was a chorus of affirmation. 'Very,' Zuo said.

My mind went back to Detroit, where I had hardly met a single person who was hopeful for the future. Here in Chongqing I had not met a single person who wasn't. Travelling in America, I said, I had asked people what the word 'America' meant to them, and the reply had invariably been the same - 'freedom'. Zuo nodded. So what, I asked, did the word 'China' mean to him? He reached for his beer, and smiled. 'Harmonious,' he said.

An interesting choice of word. 'The Harmonious Society' is the maxim coined by China's president, Hu Jintao, to describe the country's political and economic objectives, an attempt to marry traditional Confucian values of social harmony with Communist authoritarianism. As such, 'harmonious' is forever on the lips of every party bureaucrat and official - in other words, a cliche. Not unlike 'freedom' in America. I wondered for a moment if Zuo was being ironic, or merely toeing the party line. But I think he meant it.

We drove back towards the city, the new towers tapering into the haze. A sign announced yet another new development - a large one, BLUE LAKE COUNTRY. Like everything in Chongqing it had the air of having simply appeared overnight. A shopping plaza, Blues Street, was still awaiting the arrival of tenants. A row of steps led down to a broad lake - evidently artificial - with a view across to a row of new villas on the far shore. It might have been Florida or Virginia Water.

There was a lawn, a small ornamental garden and a pavilion - somewhere to rest and enjoy the view - where a young couple were sitting with their child. This was Shi Liang Wei ('but you can call me Larry') and his wife Wang Yanmei ('May'). He worked as a reporter for a local television station; she worked for a Western hotel chain. They were just taking the air, they said; they could not afford to live in Blue Lake Country themselves - 'but one day, perhaps'.

Please, said Larry as I reached for my notebook, no questions about politics. And so we talked a little about their lives, the progress in Chongqing. When she first came here in 1995 from Beijing, May said, you couldn't find even salad dressing in the shops; now you could find Italian spaghetti in Metro, a German supermarket. But what was life in England like, she wanted to know. She understood that people lived in old houses, in which the lighting and ventilation were bad. I tried to explain that in London old houses were often the most expensive. She laughed disbelievingly. The message was clear. Here, new was good.

We said goodbye and they walked up the steps to their car. It was a new Ford Focus. Making Every Day Exciting.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/portal/main.jhtml?xml=/portal/2008/07/12/sm_china12.xml


----------



## z0rg

Jahoo HK City, 210m. July 14 by 暴走猪


----------



## foxmulder

excellent posts in this thread, thanks a lot


----------



## z0rg

Long term masterplan in Jiangjin area, somewhere in the southern outskirts of Chongqing, very far away from the city center. Very low credibility for this one.


----------



## z0rg

Chaotianmen Bridge


----------



## z0rg

Sheraton Twins, 2x218m. July 15 by tokyan


----------



## z0rg

ASE Center (5x193-428m). July 15 by tokyan


----------



## z0rg

Some renders of Danzishi skyline. Still concept designs.


----------



## z0rg

Metro Center Twin Towers revised upwards. Previous version were just 2 average 150m+ boxes. Now they seem to be 200m~, 50~ floors.


----------



## z0rg

Final revision for Marriott confirmed, above 100 floors now. New renders were expected to be released in september.

　HL网讯（实习生黄娅灵 24日报道）　两江环绕的渝中半岛咋定位？今日，渝中区政府给出明确答案。未来三年内渝中区将建设成为长江上游地区现代服务业核心区和总部经济基地，让渝中区成为具有动感活力、富有现代魅力的“内陆香港”。

　　渝中区政府相关负责人告诉记者，按照建设长江上游地区现代服务业核心区和总部经济基地的战略定位目标，渝中区将倾力打造解放碑CBD“极核区”。根据规划，渝中区借鉴国际国内金融中心的成功开发经验，依据全球著名设计公司——美国KPF公司的城市设计方案，大力推进五一路金融商务街区建设，未来的五一路将是一个集金融商务、顶级酒店、精品零售商业、高档酒店式公寓为一体的综合性商务集聚区。其中将建成“民生之冠”——鼎好.世纪星城、万豪国际金融中心两栋100层超高大厦。

　　同时，化龙桥现代制造业服务中心区也在加快建设中，政府将强化与瑞安集团的合作，加强招商引资，大力发展知识型、生产型服务业，力争2010年完成360万平方米总体规划建设，投资额度达到300亿元，形成现代制造业服务中心区，成为渝中经济的又一“新亮点”。

　　而对于城市环境建设，渝中区政府也在努力打造渝中两江两岸“新名片”，增进“山、水、城、人”的亲密关系，着力打造滨江“绿色长廊”、“文化长廊”、 “灯饰长廊”。使“绿色、人文、特色”紧密结合，“江景、山城、夜色”相得益彰，让重庆市渝中区真正成为媲美香港的内陆新名片，新亮点。

　　预计到2011年，重庆市渝中区人均GDP将突破10000美元，区级财政收入突破50亿元，社会消费品零售总额突破400亿元，固定资产投资总额累计突破800亿元，实际利用外资累计突破30亿美元，新建高品质商务楼宇500万平方米。

Google translator:

Light green water tower was built around three Yuzhong "inland Hong Kong"

Source: HL net 2008-07-24 11:18:58
Cqsjb sent to 7000, you can customize the phone at the Chongqing. + Pm daily morning edition version, for the mobile users. 3 yuan / month, the best of unlimited.


HL net - (intern Huang Ya Ling reports on the 24th) two Yuzhong peninsula surrounded by Jiang Ze-targeted » Today, Yuzhong District Government gives a clear answer. The next three years Yuzhong District will build a modern service industry in the upper reaches of the Yangtze River core area and in the field of economic base, Yuzhong District into a dynamic vitality and full of charm of the modern "inland Hong Kong."

Yuzhong District relevant government official told reporters, according to the building of modern service industry in the upper reaches of the Yangtze River core area of economic base and headquarters of the strategic target, Qing Li Yuzhong District will build Jiefangbei CBD "a nuclear zone." According to the plan, Yuzhong District from international and domestic financial centre of successful development experience, based on the world's leading design company - the United States KPF's urban design plan, vigorously promote the financial business district on May 1 road-building, the future direction of the May 1 will be a set of financial business, Top hotels, boutique retail, hotel-style luxury apartment for an integrated gathering of business district. Which will build a "people's livelihood of the crown" - Ding Hao. Century Star City, Marriott International financial centre of two ultra-high 100 buildings.

At the same time, Hualong Qiao modern manufacturing services is also accelerating the building of the central area, the government will strengthen cooperation with the Shui On Group, to strengthen introduced to develop a knowledge-based, production-oriented services, and strive to complete the 2010 overall plan for 3.6 million square meters Building, investment amount of 300 billion yuan, form the heart of modern manufacturing services, economic Yuzhong become another "new bright spot."

For urban environment and Yuzhong District Government is also working to build two Jiangliang An Yuzhong "new business cards," enhance "the mountains, water, city," a close relationship and strive to build Riverside "green corridor", "cultural corridor" "Lighting the promenade." The "green, humanities, with" close connections, "Riverview, mountain town, darkness," complement each other so that Zhongqingshiyu Central truly become comparable to the landlocked new business cards, new bright spot.

It is estimated that by 2011, the Central Chongqingshiyu per capita GDP will exceed 10,000 U.S. dollars, district-level breakthrough 5 billion yuan of fiscal revenue, retail sales of consumer goods breakthrough 40 billion yuan, the total cumulative investment in fixed assets breakthrough 80 billion yuan, the actual use of foreign capital accumulated breakthrough 30 100 million U.S. dollars, the new high-quality business premises 5 million square meters.


----------



## bonivison

The yellow river will make Chongqing never surpass other big cities in China


----------



## Tom_Green

Could the Poly Tower become the next tallest skyscraper in Chongqing?


----------



## z0rg

Tom_Green said:


> Could the Poly Tower become the next tallest skyscraper in Chongqing?


It will for a short time!


----------



## Zollern

Thank you for all the time and effort you have put into this thread Zorg. It's very much appreciated. kay:


----------



## z0rg

^^ Thank you for supporting! 

Poly Tower, 290m. July 26 by 重庆崽儿黑门


----------



## z0rg

Sheraton Twins, 2x218m. July 23 by 欧阳渝南


----------



## z0rg

ASE Center, 5x193-428m. July 26 by 重庆崽儿黑门


----------



## z0rg

Neo-China Top City, 242m. By 雾都崽儿


----------



## z0rg

Final version of Marriot, 431m!!





















我国最大的直辖市重庆是西部重镇，许多去过的人或生活在那里的人都有解放碑情结，因为她的繁华和时尚。华东院的经营人更有解放碑情结，却是因为把重庆作为攻占西南地区设计市场的桥头堡。解放碑CBD区域内的一个个超高层项目,是我们始终关注战略区域市场的专业化目标项目。
日前，西南地区第一高楼“重庆万豪国际金融中心”在经历了诸多商务困难和方案反复之后，终于顺利签约了。原名“万豪二期”的金融中心坐落在解放碑中心区域，毗邻五星级JW万豪酒店，设计高度431米，总建筑面积25万平方米，功能业态分布主要为：商业、办公、酒店公寓及顶级会所，建成后是名副其实的山城第一高楼，与我院设计的重庆大剧院遥江呼应。开发商重庆杭热房地产开发公司的母公司，是北京的一家知名投资商，开发了很多高端的商业办公建筑，并参与了奥运场馆的建设。
该项目2003年启动至今，几度更换设计单位，前期参与方案设计的的境内外设计公司不计其数，且不乏实力强劲的竞争对手。华东院清醒的认识到，在重庆这个战略区域市场，我们的目标客户开发的超高层项目，对于我们提高在超高层领域的核心竞争力，树立行业龙头形象，有着深远的意义。
我院非常重视这个项目，由院创作所及三所创作人员共同组成的设计团队，在数轮调整与沟通中卓有成效。院领导亲临创作现场指导工作并多次率队赴京与业主交流。最终我院以优秀的原创方案和在超高层领域的非凡业绩打动了业主，在与当地及北京的众多设计院的激烈竞争中脱颖而出。这次西南地区431米制高点设计争夺战的胜出，成就了中国本土设计院中“原创最高建筑”的诞生。

Google:

China's largest municipality in the western city of Chongqing, many have been to the person or the people living there have Jiefangbei complex, because she's busy and fashion. Wah Eastern Hospital operators Jiefangbei more complex, it is because of the attack and occupy the southwestern region of Chongqing as a bridgehead to design market. Jiefangbei CBD within the region of a high-rise projects, is always concerned about our strategic objectives of the regional market of specialized projects.
Recently, the first high-rise southwestern region, "Marriott Chongqing international financial centre" has experienced numerous difficulties and business programmes repeatedly, finally successfully signed up. Was originally called "two Marriott" as a financial centre is located in Jiefangbei central region, adjacent to the five-star JW Marriott Hotel, 431 meters high degree of design with a total construction area of 250,000 square meters, mainly for the distribution function Format: commercial, office, hotel apartments And the top clubs, is truly built the first high mountain, and I Design Institute of Chongqing Grand Theatre remote Jiang echoed. Developer Hang Chongqing hot real estate development company, the parent company, Beijing is a well-known investors, a lot of high-end development of commercial office buildings, and participated in the construction of Olympic venues.
The project has been launched in 2003, designed to replace several units, early participation in the programme design of numerous domestic and foreign design companies, and no lack of strength of strong competitors. Wah Eastern Hospital a clear understanding that in this strategic region of Chongqing market, our target customers to develop high-rise projects, for us to enhance our high-rise in the core areas of competitiveness, and establish industry leading image, a far-reaching significance.
Hospital attached great importance to this project, created by the hospital As three co-creators of the design team, in several rounds of adjustment and effective communication. House leaders visit the scene to guide work and creativity led to Beijing many times and the owners exchanges. I eventually homes with outstanding original programmes and high-rise in the field of the extraordinary achievements impressed the owners in Beijing and the many local and Design Institute of fierce competition come to the fore. The southwestern region 431 meters high ground of the battle for the winning design, the achievements of local and Design Institute of China, "the highest original construction" of birth.


----------



## Gaeus

Nice one, Zorg. You did it again.

I wonder if someone got a larger image. I can't see the image well.


----------



## z0rg

ICBC Building rebuilt. 2 proposals. 

280m+, 66 floors.



























Second proposal




































Shorter than expected from earlier concept renders. On the other hand the first proposal is stunning.


----------



## philip

^ I like the first proposal with the round top


----------



## staff

Welcome back, z0rg. :cheers1:


----------



## z0rg

Seems like there are 2 proposals for Sun Valley City.

1st









2nd













































You can see Future International in these renders, whose roof height is 228m.


----------



## z0rg

Changjiang International twins, August 5 by ranma1976


----------



## z0rg

Sun Valley. 400m, 4x200m+. Clearing works progressing fast. By 信灾乐祸.


----------



## z0rg

Lanko complex: 258m, 52 floors; 163m, 30 floors; 142m, 32 floors; 128m, 30 floors. August 17 by link.


----------



## z0rg

Jahoo HK City, 210m. August 16 by voicewing.


----------



## macpolo




----------



## macpolo




----------



## z0rg

The video is amazing!


----------



## macpolo




----------



## z0rg

Pics by 范围. August 20.

Lanko complex. 258m.









Changjiang International twins, 167m.


















ASE shortest tower, 193m.









Sheraton twins, 218m.


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Grand Theatre by Tintin.


----------



## macpolo

hongya cave 2nd phase with Guotai art center


----------



## abcgoodest

^^ wow... what a heck of a project. great cluster of traditional chinese architecture. what will those buildings become? a shopping arcade?


----------



## SilentStrike

amazing! Cant think of a large chinese city right now that isnt building like crazy! All chongqing rly should get rid off is that disgusting yellow river, after that, it could look like shanghai when looking across the river.


----------



## abcgoodest

^^^ can't agree more on that


----------



## staff

SilentStrike said:


> All chongqing rly should get rid off is that disgusting yellow river, after that, it could look like shanghai when looking across the river.


How does one go about "getting rid of" *a river*?


----------



## The other Dude

are there any megatall projects in this city? would be a city where really tall buildings would make sense. otherwise they have 10´000 of 100-200m buildings what just looks chaotic. well, it already does ;-)


----------



## z0rg

^^ Chongqing is world's second city with most on going supertall projects.


----------



## snow is red

z0rg said:


> ^^ Chongqing is world's second city with most on going supertall projects.


Where is the first , Z0rg ?


----------



## staff

^^
I'll take wild guess-- Dubai!


----------



## z0rg

Dubai, of course


----------



## macpolo

Chongqing IFC 431M 102F






































ASE Center 428M
Chongqing IFC 431M
Global Financial Center 320M
Financial Street Tower A 350M
Financial Street Tower B 200M+
Financial Street Tower C 200M+
Financial Street Tower D 200M+
.....


----------



## macpolo

*Sun Valley:450m+, 100 floors; 4x200m+, 50+ floors*. Yingli Properties' tallest project in town. Officially announced to be composed by one tower of 100 floors and another four above 50. The design is likely to be rather conceptual, and the outcome is expected to be drastically revised downwards. This project is located in Jiangbei district, next to Future International tower. Several on going projects by Yingli properties within the area were merged into this single large development.







  










First tower of Sun Valley : TianHe Tower 3 designs


----------



## staff

Can't really go wrong with those designs, except for the weird one. Chongqing is just exploding beyond... well, anything.


----------



## macpolo

staff said:


> Can't really go wrong with those designs, except for the weird one. Chongqing is just exploding beyond... well, anything.


i wish them all to be start instead of teasing us one after another
:bash:


----------



## staff

Don't worry mate. I'm sure they will start rising soon.


----------



## macpolo

the weird one is for sure over 500m
if they get rid of the ugly top,i might like it


----------



## macpolo

staff said:


> Don't worry mate. I'm sure they will start rising soon.


look at chongqing ifc
born since 2003


----------



## the spliff fairy

I like the second one, the 1st one is too common a design nowadays.

I quite like the weird looking one too, Chinese aesthetic there.


----------



## z0rg

macpolo said:


> look at chongqing ifc
> born since 2003


Never lose hope. Remember SWFC, on hold for 6 years, everybody made fun of it in SSC, and we all thought it was dead forever. And now...


----------



## snow is red

^^ I agree, things will eventually go through in Chongqing, it is now the fastest growing city in China coupled with the "Go West" project, I doubt any other Chinese cities can match its speed at the moment.


----------



## z0rg

One of the 52 floor towers of KPF Financial Street will start construction next month and host a Westin hotel scheduled to open on December 2010.


----------



## z0rg

More proposals for Sun Valley Tianhe Tower.


----------



## z0rg

Google earth poster showing all main projects in Chongqing city center. The image doesn't include some supertalls too far away from the center like Jialing Fanying (443m), Dadukou Twin Towers (2x385m), etc.


----------



## Joel que

with so many office space being dump in the city,ChongQing may be heading toward real estate melt down.
In fact already happen,in Hainan,when real estate melt down,forcing developers to sell in cheap so the bank can collect there loan.


----------



## Smallville

02tonyl said:


> ^^ I agree, things will eventually go through in Chongqing, it is now the fastest growing city in China coupled with the "Go West" project, I doubt any other Chinese cities can match its speed at the moment.


This city is amazing! I watched a special on tv a month ago about this city. Ted Koppel a famous reporter from here in the United States did a four part series on Chongqing. 

My figures may be wrong but the series pointed out that when it is all said and done there will be 20 Million people within city limits and 10 Million on the outskirts. Will this be the largest city in china eventually or maybe it is already? The series also pointed out that Chongqing is the epicenter for 300 million chinese in this part of China. I couldn't believe the amount of American and other foreign companies that have set up operations there. It was amazing. 

I want to send out a big kudos to you guys in China for putting on a great Olympics. It was the best that I have ever seen. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## snow is red

Smallville said:


> This city is amazing! I watched a special on tv a month ago about this city. Ted Koppel a famous reporter from here in the United States did a four part series on Chongqing.
> 
> My figures may be wrong but the series pointed out that when it is all said and done there will be 20 Million people within city limits and 10 Million on the outskirts. Will this be the largest city in china eventually or maybe it is already? The series also pointed out that Chongqing is the epicenter for 300 million chinese in this part of China. I couldn't believe the amount of American and other foreign companies that have set up operations there. It was amazing.
> 
> I want to send out a big kudos to you guys in China for putting on a great Olympics. It was the best that I have ever seen. Thanks for the memories.


Thanks


----------



## snow is red

Joel que said:


> with so many office space being dump in the city,ChongQing may be heading toward real estate melt down.
> In fact already happen,in Hainan,when real estate melt down,forcing developers to sell in cheap so the bank can collect there loan.


You may be right but not to forget that the "Go West" project is also playing its part here, FDI is encourage to flow to the Western region, most notably Chongqing, I even heard that (can't remember from where though) a lot of incentives are being offered for setting up business in Chongqing. 

C'mon you can't really compare Chongqing to Hainan, I would hardly say Hainan is experiencing any tremendous growth, it is just merely an island in the south of China, people ususally just go there for tourism and with a modest population, I doubt you can really compare it to the monstrous Chongqing. A lot of attention is for Chongqing at the moment in China.


----------



## z0rg

Century Emperor, 200m+. August 30 by 信灾乐祸


----------



## SilentStrike

rolan412 said:


> I am from there.


great!! please update us


----------



## ZZ-II

rolan412 said:


> I am from there.


Welcome to SSC :cheers:


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Grand Theatre and Science Museum in Jiangbei New City CBD. By tintin


----------



## SilentStrike

I really like the theatre, and whats the other thing? a museum?


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Chongqing...Incredible!


----------



## z0rg

International Mansion, 270m, 68 floors. After being on hold for several years, works have resummed now. Upwards revision to 282m was announced 2 years ago, but it remains unknown whether the change was finally accepted or not.




























Old pic









November 14th. Around 18 floors now.


----------



## z0rg

Changjiang International. 2x195m. November 14th by wangxun006. The crowns have been started!


----------



## z0rg

$1.5bn project to be released in Chaotianmen, no details yet, but such a huge budget should mean something really big/tall. 700,000 sq m. The developer is PYI Corporation, from HK.

http://news.stockstar.com/info/darticle.aspx?id=JL,20081111,00000584&columnid=947


----------



## z0rg

Cathay Opera. November 14th by 平常心看世界.


----------



## z0rg

Poly International Tower, 300m, 60 floors. Rising already!! November 14th by 平常心看世界


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing International Financial Center. 431m, 101 floors. November 14th by 平常心看世界


----------



## z0rg

Yingli Tower. 320m, 72 floors. Demolition works still unfinished, old buildings finally empty and expected to be torn down soon. November 14th by 平常心看世界


----------



## Ni3lS

Awesome updates and towers


----------



## Cliffjumper

my God !! that city is really booming !! zOrg you are doing great job on this thread :cheers:


----------



## **RS**

I can't believe my eyes! Wonderful towers! :cheers:Chongqing is fantastic!!!:banana:


----------



## z0rg

Jahoo HK City seems finished now. By 怪兽哥


----------



## z0rg

Changjiang International. October 27th by 海盗猫


----------



## MakaWella

Chongqing would have a better skyline then HK in the future.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ MakaWella*

^^ AGREED. :yes:

Heck, I think it has a big chance of having the world's most massive skyline in twenty years-time.


----------



## Huti

double agreed!!!!


----------



## Maxxelli

Any "city" with 32,000,000 people is going to have some air pollution problems, and I am not saying the air here is clean, but I have seen/tasted much worse in China. Chongqing was known as a foggy city before the smog came, so a lot of the haze is naturally occurring. 

It does make it difficult to take nice pictures as clear days are quite rare. We were making a video of the compounds we relocate foreigners (youtubed soon) and it took us a month for enough clear days to get it filmed.


----------



## Hong Long

*Rate of development to increase*

I just saw on CCTV (Chinese Central Television) that China's State Council has just approved a measure to further accelerate Chongqing's development. This will require the local government to speed up its current rate of development in both urban and rural areas. 

This is really good news, because Chongqing's current rate of development is obviously way too slow.


----------



## ina555

a new video taken in 2009 showing almost every corner of chongqing
http://tieba.baidu.com/%BF%AA%CF%D8/shipin/play/f7e3dff36d39824765010998


----------



## z0rg

Some models of Yingli Tower, 318m.


















Another image of ASE Center, 460m.









New render of Hongyadong 2, 300m+


----------



## z0rg

New images of Jialing Fanying, 455m.


----------



## SilentStrike

awesome pics zorg!! ur backkk :banana::banana::banana:

i heard that cus of that financial crisis, a lot of projects in chongqing are on-hold, which ones are that? not any awesome tall ones i hope.


----------



## z0rg

Dongshuimen Plaza in Jiangjin town.









Park within Cathay Opera project, designed by HOK (USA).









Chongqing Langqing Plaza, 2x45 floors, unknown height. The podium has been topped out already.









International Convenction and Exhibition Center Phase 2.


----------



## z0rg

Sunshine 100 Nanbin by 发条人. Main tower (200m) hasn't been started.


----------



## z0rg

Century Emperor, 195m+. Dec 30th by awnh123.


----------



## z0rg

Some pics of Jan 1st by easyfriend.

Poly Tower, 300m.









Cathay Opera









ASE Center, 460m.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Nice! new Jialing Fanying looks amazing!


----------



## z0rg

Jan 9th by QHMLQY.
Lanko complex, 258m.









Changjiang International, 2x195m.


----------



## SilentStrike

SilentStrike said:


> awesome pics zorg!! ur backkk :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> i heard that cus of that financial crisis, a lot of projects in chongqing are on-hold, which ones are that? not any awesome tall ones i hope.


u prolly missed this when updating, z0rg


----------



## z0rg

Hard to say, Sheraton twins seem to be on hold.


----------



## Maxxelli

I noticed that as well about the Twins when I drove by the other day. I assumed they were working on the interior.

Not that this is all high rises, but here are some links to our hot properties

This apartment is about 10 minutes away from Shapingba and has a very large yard and patio being on the ground floor. It is in a brand new development (Tiandi's first phase completed) that will soon be one of Chongqing's hottest new areas to live.
http://www.maxxelli.net/download/MRE Hot Property (The Riviera 20081217).pdf

This townhouse has been recently renovated and is one of the most western designed townhouses at the Fragrant Forest Compound. (Longhu)
http://www.maxxelli.net/download/MRE Hot Property (Fragrant Forest 20081218).pdf

Finally another villa at Poly Golf, which has become the most popular villa compound in Chongqing. A very modern design with beautiful views of the golf course.
http://www.maxxelli.net/download/MRE Hot Property (Poly Golf 20081217).pdf

www.maxxelli.net


----------



## z0rg

I wish I can become one of your clients one day, Maxxelli.

Poly Tower. 300m. Jan 16th by 了年


----------



## z0rg

@Maxxelli, it would be great if you managed to post regular updates of the main projects around your work place. Basically Jiefangbei supertalls


----------



## z0rg

Some updates by 凱-Karrylink

Langqing Twins, 45~ floors and 180m+.













































Xinhua International Building. 240m, 53 floors.


















Lanko Complex. 258m, 52 floors; 163m, 142m.













































Neo China Top City. 242m, 54 floors.



























Poly Tower. 300m, 60 floors.


















Yingli Tower. 320m, 72 floors.



























Chongqing International Financial Center. 431m, 102 floors.



























ASE Center. 5x193-460m.


















Century Emperor. 195m+



























Jahoo Hong Kong City. 210m.









Metro line 2. Some parts are elevated, some are underground.



























Metro line 1.


----------



## z0rg

Something great about Jialing Fanying.

455m, 105 floors.
260m, 52 floors.
198m, 47 floors.

Final heights probably. Shui On said the main tower would be revised upwards to 460m to surpass ASE Center, but it isn't confirmed.


----------



## SilentStrike

When will it be completed?


----------



## mr impossible

I love CHONGQING very amazing city TO BE.  :banana:


----------



## z0rg

Feb 21st by 我是人.

Century Metropolis, 198m



























Changjiang International, 2x195m









Sheraton Twins, 2x218m. Still on hold


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Grand Theatre. Feb 21st by toby.


----------



## z0rg

Xinhua International Building, 240m. Feb 21st by 平常心看世


----------



## z0rg

Yingli Tower, 320m. Feb 21st by 平常心看世


----------



## z0rg

Lanko International Mansion. 350m~. Feb 21st by 平常心看世界. One more floor


----------



## z0rg

Nanping Convention Center Phase 2


----------



## z0rg

Lanko Complex. 258m. Feb 24th


----------



## z0rg

Shinco International Plaza


















Almost finished


----------



## z0rg

More models of Yingli Tower, 318m.


----------



## z0rg

Newest version of Global Financial Building. Officially released, will be started in 2009 H2.
Supposed to have 80 floors, we can only count 72~ though. They probably included underground floors. Still 300m+.


----------



## the spliff fairy

thanx Zorg, I love coming to this thread.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Me too  I love reviewing the whole thread a couple of times a month, hehe.


----------



## z0rg

Gloria Plaza Hotel in Wanzhou, satellite city of Chongqing. Wanzhou's first 200m+ tower.


----------



## z0rg

Jahoo HK City, 210m. Mar 4th by tanjie158911


----------



## z0rg

Crowne Plaza, 2x210m. By 平常心看世界


----------



## z0rg

Lanko International Mansion. 350m~. By 平常心看世界


----------



## z0rg

Changjiang International, 2x196m. By 发条人



























ASE Center. 5x193-460m.


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Sicence Museum and Chongqing Grand Theatre by tintin.


----------



## z0rg

Models of ASE Center R1, R2 and R3 towers by 平常心看世界.


----------



## z0rg

L Place, pic by karrylink.


----------



## z0rg

HOK designed the park around Cathay/Guotai Opera. Still under construction.

*Chongqing Gome Shopping Center*
Chongqing, China
312,000 sq. ft. / 29,000 sq. m.

Located in the largest commercial zone of west Chongqing, the project is next to the underground light rail station and GuoTai Art Center. The retail development designed by HOK is a hybrid of an urban park and a five-story underground shopping mall that includes anchor stores, a food plaza, and entertainment and educational experiences. Inspired by Chongqing's amazing topography, the roof is carpeted in greenery and acts as the building's public face. It is an active "skin" that incorporates dramatic skylights and atriums that maximize daylight, display windows, landscaping and a lighting matrix to enhance the visual experience.










http://www.hok.com/cfm/ProjectDetailArchive.cfm?Tag=&projectID=709&TagList=


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing's latest supertall confirmed. It's being designed by SOM. Still no images.
http://cq.qq.com/a/20090420/000293.htm

According to the developer's website: 1x80 floors, 3x30 floors. Will become the first large project in Jiangbei New City CBD.


----------



## z0rg

New renders of the final design of Sun Valley. Seems like they didn't choose the one we thought. 78~ floors, 400m+. Second tallest has 288.8m.


----------



## the spliff fairy

noice, Chongqing is going to look seriously epic one day soon. That bridge too is amazing:


----------



## z0rg

Some models.

ASE Center. Towers R1, R2 and R3.









L Place









North International Center









Changjiang International


----------



## z0rg

L Place, by awnh123


----------



## z0rg

Some masterplanning madness. All the pics by 孤单无名指. All the designs are likely to be conceptual, not the final looking. Therefore I hope people will avoid the typical nerd comments about "hey, this tower looks a lot like this, that one is a copy of that".



















1. Diaoyuzui Zone. Southern Park and Leisure Zone.

Proposal 1


















Proposal 2


















Proposal 3


















Proposal 4


----------



## z0rg

More proposals for Diaoyuzui, in Dadukou district.













































*IMO these towers are very likely to be the 385m twin towers announced by Shidai Group for Dadukou District.*


----------



## z0rg

Northern Bund Zone and Jingkou Zone.

Location:


















I didn't save all the proposals. They all look mostly the same.


----------



## z0rg

Yangjiaping Zone

Location:


















They want to build something around 400-500m there. Crazy...


----------



## big-dog

the spliff fairy said:


> noice, Chongqing is going to look seriously epic one day soon. That bridge too is amazing:


I didn't expect the bridge is so beautiful at night. I don't even know it's alredy completed. Thanks for the update! :cheers:


----------



## z0rg

Gailanxi Zone, next to Jiangbei New City CBD.

Location:


----------



## Atmosphere

Holy wow... There is more going on in this one city than in the whole Benelux


----------



## macpolo

grand theater is finishing up


----------



## macpolo




----------



## the spliff fairy

that is going to look seriously fly when they finish the touches


----------



## macpolo

the spliff fairy said:


> that is going to look seriously fly when they finish the touches


my dream house


----------



## SilentStrike

The theatre is sooo nice!!!
It looks a bit like a crappy TV screen with huge pixels. At first I thought ur shots were blurry but then I realised it was the building, lol. Still it looks awesome!!!


----------



## z0rg

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## binhai

China's media is one of the few I've seen to be truly unbiased, reporting the facts and showing both sides. It's pretty obvious when they're not, unlike with the always biased Western media, with different levels of bias depending on whatever the situation is.


----------



## z0rg

Lanko Intl Mansion, 330m. By Esquire


----------



## z0rg

Sheraton IBC, 2x218m. July 5th by idq


----------



## z0rg

Pics by Childish_King. July 7th.

Changjiang International, 2x195m. They will host a Radisson Hotel.



























Lanko Complex in the middle. 258m, 163m, 142m


----------



## z0rg

Century Emperor, 196m. July 7th by Childish King.


----------



## hkskyline

*C C Land, New World China to build hotel in Chongqing *
8 July 2009
China Economic Review 

C C Land Holdings has teamed up with New World China Land to build a hotel project in Yubei District, Chongqing.

According to the agreement, C C Land will acquire a 20% stake in the hotel project for RMB51.6 million or RMB3,200 per square meter of potential floor area.

The project, which should be 80,661 square meter in size, will be completed in 2012 and will consist of a five-star hotel, an extended-stay hotel and 500 parking spaces. Note that there is a dearth of suitable hotels in the area. Holiday Inn North Chongqing is perhaps the only international business hotel in North Chongqing.

The hotel project is part of C C Land's mixed-use property project in Chongqing's Yubei District. The project will be made up of shopping malls, hotels, office buildings and apartments.

Alibaba.com reports that on June 29 C C Land gained approval to issue corporate bonds worth up to RMB790 million. The proceeds will be used to develop the project, to repay some loans and to replenish working capital.


----------



## tiger

hkskyline said:


> Holiday Inn North Chongqing is perhaps the only international business hotel in North Chongqing.


Bullshit. There're at least 6 luxury five-star hotels in North Chongqing alone, not to mention four-star and lower end hotels. Furthermore, Holiday Inn has three outlets in North Chongqing alone but all of them are either four-star or three-star hotels. Interesting that it was picked as the only international business hotel over there.

It's true that there's a dearth of high end hotels in the area, but it's mainly due to a big boom of business and tourism activites in North Chongqing.

Shocked by ignorance of this journalist anyway.


----------



## Alle

staff said:


> This is the problem. Even though there are cases of censorship in Chinese media (and elsewhere or course), all people in China are fully aware of the fact that the media are supervised by the government, and thus read them with "a pinch of salt". In the West, most people believe that the media always tells the truth, when you generally see as much or even more bias in Western media than in Chinese media.


I fully agree. The same was true with the former centralized communist states in Eastern Europe. In those countries, people were aware that it was basically a big joke, or as some have put it more directly opposed to how the things were there; "people knew who the enemy was". In the west (to the extent that term is still applicable) it is more subtle and people have a tendency to for some reason believe both media and government. Despite things going on that are in cases not any less worse than some issues in say the former USSR, altough it is more soft in nature, the implications are the same.

Of course, the media isnt and won't be perfect. Objectivity is a beautiful ideal but it is not realistic to rely on or expect it. It is better to just realize that different sources provide different sides, and to read different perspectives and put together your own image. In the west the nuances are different in nature in the media, but they are rest assured there, private owners or state ones doesnt matter. Beside if the bias or subjectivity doesnt come from the owner, it comes from the author/producer, albeit it is more often a bigger issue that the owner or the people they put in place change articles, decide what is published etc. But as you said, people for some reason have a tendency to have a certain trust which is far from always justified. People who live in a place where this is more obvious, like China, or the former communist Eastern Europe, tend to be more aware of that.

I also feel the programming has gotten worse, but who knows, that might change.

As for the closing of the "theme park". Who cares. Businesses cannot be allowed to anything they want to. Things that are bad and good need to be able to be separated, this is a process of democracy. Altough I doubt that was how this got shut down, how many of the locals do you think would find that acceptable or good for their community? The idea itself is pretty pathetic if you ask me.


By the way, is there a law in Chongqing that all cars have to be yellow, or are just taxis popular?










As for the worlds longest arch bridge, the lighting looks horrible.

What is the financial street planned for, banking? I mean why come the name; financial street.

There is a lot left to be done and a lot going on in this city, il check back.


----------



## z0rg

This one will be far taller than expected. 260m. 










http://cq.focus.cn/common/modules/dmc/dongtaiview.php?info_id=20027


----------



## z0rg

This one is still on the way. 1x200m+, 52 floors; 2x42 floors and 1x30 floors they said. Still under design.


----------



## tiger

Alle said:


> By the way, is there a law in Chongqing that all cars have to be yellow, or are just taxis popular?


^^Neither in fact. Few would choose to drive through a commericial centre where traffic jams could happen to be horrible. Taxis on the other hand has to go to commercial centre to grasp customers.



> As for the worlds longest arch bridge, the lighting looks horrible.


I don't agree.



> What is the financial street planned for, banking? I mean why come the name; financial street.


It's planned for all the companies that have demand on office space. It's called financial street because you can see slogans of many Chinese and foreign financial institutions in every angle when you stand there. That area feels quite business-oriented. Surely, It's Chongqing's first CBD.



> There is a lot left to be done and a lot going on in this city, il check back.


Obviously. Welcome back.


----------



## mckendy

i think that the next thing that we should expect from the Chinese is to bring to the world a new way of life society and politically in order to really dominate the world to give to other country on alternative to the western style cause i live in Canada and i really don't think that china have to embrace the western waye of life instead you guy most be driving by your culture who is really powerful to shape your society in your way of life and you should always know that democracy is an evolution not a revolution is better for you to take time to bring a real democracies balance to your country then to destabilize your country by listen to western people who want you to be like them remember you guy are the older civilization that mean you know better then that


----------



## Joel que

with more and more skyscrapers and high rise going up across China, China may needed something like 4~5 dozen nuclear power station,relying on coal alone will be environmental catastropy but also inefficient.
unless each building has small wind power turbine,cutting energy consumption per building by as much 15`20%


----------



## the spliff fairy

actually China's new coal power stations are much cleaner than normal coal power, as with all new coal powered projects they are nowhere near the emmissions of old. Its also looking into burying the carbon, which is a new technology. Britain is also starting up on 'clean' coal again, even though its one of the most successful countries in cutting carbon emmissions.

China is already the worlds largest hydroelectricity generator, and fast becoming one of the greenest power countries - its wind power will overtake US production within this year, to become the worlds largest producer, its solar power will become the second largest, equalling Japan by 2010.


btw China's carbon emmissions are still only 1/3 of EU rates per capita, and 1/5 of American levels, even despite the fact its the worlds factory, whereby a country's pollution is 'exported' to China by foreign companies commissioning and buying up the products.

China very much realises the consequences of the recent industrial revolution - there were a record 200,000 demonstrations in 2007 on environmental issues, and there are an estimated few hundred thousand grass roots eco-groups operating in the country (usually made up of disgruntled workers and local residents). Thanks to these groups, that are employed by the govt as a form of reporting and policing, the Party has now one of the fastest growing, most lucrative (and ruthless) new political lobbies. This environmental arm has some of the strictest green laws in the world, and is currently changing the face of Chinese cities across the realm. However it knows its limitations, and claims 90% of its laws are unenforcable due to corruption - it also states 5% of China's GDP is lost every year due to environmental issues, a stat that has put ecology at the top of the agenda since 2007.

However its increasingly winning support from its traditionally rival pro-development lobby - China (and the world) knows it has no economic future if it reaches US levels of waste and consumption, whereby there isn't enough resources in the world.


----------



## mckendy

the spliff fairy said:


> actually China's new coal power stations are much cleaner than normal coal power, as with all new coal powered projects they are nowhere near the emmissions of old. Its also looking into burying the carbon, which is a new technology. Britain is also starting up on 'clean' coal again, even though its one of the most successful countries in cutting carbon emmissions.
> 
> China is already the worlds largest hydroelectricity generator, and fast becoming one of the greenest power countries - its wind power will overtake US production within this year, to become the worlds largest producer, its solar power will become the second largest, equalling Japan by 2010.
> 
> 
> btw China's carbon emmissions are still only 1/3 of EU rates per capita, and 1/5 of American levels, even despite the fact its the worlds factory, whereby a country's pollution is 'exported' to China by foreign companies commissioning and buying up the products.
> 
> China very much realises the consequences of the recent industrial revolution - there were a record 200,000 demonstrations in 2007 on environmental issues, and there are an estimated few hundred thousand grass roots eco-groups operating in the country (usually made up of disgruntled workers and local residents). Thanks to these groups, that are employed by the govt as a form of reporting and policing, the Party has now one of the fastest growing, most lucrative (and ruthless) new political lobbies. This environmental arm has some of the strictest green laws in the world, and is currently changing the face of Chinese cities across the realm. However it knows its limitations, and claims 90% of its laws are unenforcable due to corruption - it also states 5% of China's GDP is lost every year due to environmental issues, a stat that has put ecology at the top of the agenda since 2007.
> 
> However its increasingly winning support from its traditionally rival pro-development lobby - China (and the world) knows it has no economic future if it reaches US levels of waste and consumption, whereby there isn't enough resources in the world.


so why did China uses more nuclear power with thorium in the most developed city and coal power in the least because develloppe city as Shanghai people are more money to pay for and that could redice polution for them


----------



## skyscraper100

z0rg said:


> Sheraton IBC, 2x218m. July 5th by idq


what the! whats that!?


----------



## mckendy

CHONGQING is not beautiful the city look like a ghost town where people live in constant darkness and the water-front is very ugly I think they are a lot of work to be done to make the city more cheerful and attractive as Shanghai where the child's cheeks and happy smile in the street very attractive and mainly cosmopolitan and modern


----------



## z0rg

Sheraton (2x218m) and Crowne (2x210m). By 20090101


----------



## z0rg

12 preliminary proposals for the PYI International Center. Notice that the 3 residential towers on the left are 207m each. Sad to say that some proposals look shorter than 300m.

No heights provided, but I added my personal estimation.

Proposal 1. 2x250m~









Proposal 2. 350~, 280~, 200~









Proposal 3. 350-400









Proposal 4. 2x200+









Proposal 5. 300+, 250+, 200+.









Proposal 6. 400+.









Proposal 7. 2x300-340









Proposal 8. 300+, 2x200+.









Proposal 9. 280~









Proposal 10. 2x300+









Proposal 11. 250+, 200+









Proposal 12. 350+, 300+, 200+, 180+.










They want this project to be a global landmark to put Chongqing on the map of the world class cities. Imo only a couple of proposals look eye-catching enogugh to become a world class skyscraper project. Nowadays, if you want a global skyscraper landmark you need either something incredibly tall (at least 500+), incredibly expensive and over-designed (and therefore ugly for most people) or very unique twin tower project to get that. 

Some of these proposals (3rd, 9th, 10th) look rather irrelevant, they wouldn't even become Chongqing's city main skyscraper landmark in comparison with those 400+ projects approved in other areas of the city.

Only the 12th proposal is good imo, but I would be happy if they chose the 6th, 2nd or maybe the 10th, 7th or 3rd ones.

I wish they built a 888m, 188 floor tower. That would be a world class project for sure. A 500m twin project would be nice too


----------



## z0rg

Finally KPF added this one to its portfolio at its website.

Final heights:

468m, 105 floors.
255m, 52 floors.
174m, 47 floors.
















































CHONGQING SUPER TOWER
CHONGQING, PRC

CLIENT : SHUI ON LAND

As a centerpiece of the Tian Di Master Plan, the Chongqing Super High-rise Tower project will provide a synergy of uses, including office, residential, retail and entertainment to bring energy, activity and value to the site. Inspired by the sailing ships that once plied the waters of the surrounding Yangtze and Jialing Rivers, the ChongQing Super High-rise Tower’s lightness and graceful form is expressed both in the simple form of the tower and adjacent low-rise towers and retail podium, and further through the towers’ façades.

A central public plaza at the center of the project site, situated between the main tower, retail podium and low-rise residential and office towers, acts as a place of assembly and meeting. Transformable structure gives the ability to provide shelter for events, and elevated platform edges provide a panoramic view of the Jialing River. The ceremonial drop-off and formal entry landscape at the south end of the site are integrated with the central plaza through continued use of paving to soften the edges of the project landscape and allow for emergency vehicle access.

The two smaller towers—a low service apartment block to the east and a mid-rise single use office tower to the west—have been placed on the site so as to minimize cross viewing between each other, and have been scaled to relate to the height of the buildings proposed for the adjacent sites. All three towers employ a similar, but not identical, architectural vocabulary to visually reinforce one another and provide identity to this first phase of development.

The planning and massing of the 4-story retail podium has been conceived to take advantage of the two distinct frontalities on site, again taking influence from the sail form--developed to look almost like a piece of sail cloth blowing in the breeze. The south face of the podium is developed as a continuous street wall, meant to pair with the future development across the street and to provide continuity to the scale of urban fabric. More critically, the podium has been developed with sky-lit atrium/arcades that pass from this south façade through the retail elements to an external, elevated promenade facing the river. This public amenity, raised above the roadway that runs along the river's edge, will give spectacular views and provide space for a dynamic mix of entertainment, retail, restaurants and cafes.

The curtainwall design aims to instill a sense of movement and lightness, consisting of glass that envelops the curving form of the towers and sloping inwards as they rise adding to the organic feel of the structures. This form also helps to minimize light contamination, as the light hitting the exterior surfaces will be dispersed rather than concentrated. Constructed of repeating 9-meter modules with repetitive patterns of vertically-linked double-story units, the framing emphasizes the double-curved form of the tower and suggests the tension of sails in the wind. The glazing will be of high performance IGUs, with a mildly reflective coating (roughly 20% reflectivity) on the second surface of a lightly tinted glass. 

SPECS
FACILITY
Mixed-use: office, residential, retail and entertainment with public plaza

SIZE
8 million SF / 681,065 SM

STATUS
Construction Administration

CREDITS
Shui On Land

www.kpf.com


----------



## z0rg

One of the proposals for PYI Intl Center. Pics by 发条人.


----------



## z0rg

More of PYI project. By 我是人.


----------



## macpolo

my fav


----------



## z0rg

More updates by iLH.
CQIFC still on hold o possible new revisions.









Xinhua Intl Building, 240m.









One of the towers under renovation in Jiefangbei CBD.


----------



## z0rg

CQ Science Museum. Pic by 梦幻小渝儿. Stunning!


----------



## macpolo

upcoming project

agricultural bank of china tower in jiangbeicity
its an amazing little tower around 150m tall
ill post it when i get the permission


----------



## z0rg

More proposals.


----------



## the spliff fairy

whoa real tricky to decide


----------



## the spliff fairy

aik, so hard so many things to consider. Whatever they decide they definitely need something that will stand the test of time, for such an iconic site, what some time in the future may even be the most iconic site for the most iconic city in the world.
*
1. For example this design will be utterly nondescript in a few years time, as there are so many similar looking towers round the world. Very conventional, liable to age. No impact, no delineation from the rest of the city, this seems the cheapest option. However it does have the most attention to the mooring facilities compared to all the other schemes:












On closer inspection it is a sleek design, with great colour - but the rest of the complex is still too variant in its styles, it appears as various different developments rather than the one - including the bridges. This will make the peninsular tip lose its status, as it appears the same as any other part of the cityscape:












2. This has great impact, with its bold colour, symmetry and size.










However the shape is conventionally displeasing and monolithic, although daring. This may turn out to be classed as ugly in the future, especially if the cantilever design technology becomes commonplace, and the colour seen as tacky:










and it jars with the rest of the cityscape in a bad rather than good way:











3. This has dramatic mooring for the boats (whereas other schemes don't have any plans even for mooring changes) - imagine your boat docking up to this as a terminal:



















- ^however, the asymmetrically cut towers is a motif all over architecture at the moment, this will date it easily in the future. The complex of buildings behind are of random massing and styles they seem not part of the same scheme.




4. This makes best impact incorporating the base building, the main tower is also a classic pleasing shape:










with a wonderful skybridge - although once again, the towers are slightly dated (imagine them without the lighting)











and the mooring leaves alot to be desired  Also the intrusion of other buildings behind into the trio of towers breaks up the relationship and the formality, it almost seems there is one tower in this design, not three. Other than the skybridge the landscaping is surprisingly conventional, and it seems with opportunities missed:












5. This is a nice design for the river frontage, but it will get rid of the openness and space, and sense of scale when approaching or entering landfall.
Its more constricting, and walls off the interaction between water and land:











the towers design may be a little too retro, and there seems less thought to streetlevel interaction:













6. This has got best impact groundwise- and has a stab at becoming the ultimate Courbousien icon of dramatic scale and space, and the steps brings to mind pyramids - the ascension to the centre of a place










and the towers have impact too in their grandisoity x4, formality and what is a classically pleasing shape.











however approaching from the other direction, is the design perhaps a little too conventional? the towers merging with the rest of the city's skyscrapers, losing impact. Also the ship mooring appears unchanged, a wasted opportunity.











*


----------



## the spliff fairy

*
7. This is a good and standout design, pushing the envelope on ground level as well as skylevel:











however its lack of height and the way it masses means it will merge with the rest of the city in a way that loses its impact. It may very well be overshadowed by taller towers behind and thus become underwhelming:












8. This has great groundlevel work, fully exploiting the shape and height of the site rather than trying to compromise around it. Jutting viewpoints, connective stairs and spaces, abundant greenery - yet all with a harmonised design:



















although the boat mooring is possibly a little blank, the towers although great designs, lack impact or definition on the skyline













9. This design, although with Chinese references (tangrammatic motifs), is too mismashed in style and appears confused. The massing also is squat and overpowering - becoming ugly.











10. This is just too conventional, and pushes no boundaries. The only impact it has is the symmetry and the stacked box effect of the side buildings, but even then there will be better buildings and complexes in Chongqing that will make this iconic site seem wasted. The green glass is also quite dated already:












11. This ticks the boxes for the icon status of the site - the 'look at me' sculptural effect, and symmetry incorporated:










However the base (and spire) is dated (90s looking):










and the side towers, from groundlevel will compete in height and massing, so the central tower loses its impact. It also starts to resemble the Burj Dubai from this angle:













12. And this is the most iconic, with a vision for the future. What the future will make of it remains to be seen:











This has real X Factor, with great groundwork too and spaces





















However the one thing it misses, is the water interaction and any change whatsoever to the current mooring facilities. Also unbelievably, it makes no opportunity to use the peninsular tip in any way. The water, tip and mooring are completely cut off, as if a city wall:








*


----------



## the spliff fairy

In short, to summarise it would be a choice between two very strong schemes imo.



(12) This future forward scheme, but greater interaction with the water and using the shape of the site desperately needed:






















(6) and this a conventionally pleasing design, but with drama making full use of the unconventional site and the impact of having 4 formally identical towers:


----------



## z0rg

Well, well. Here it comes Chongqing's newest supertall project, designedy MAD Studio.

3 proposals, all of them look clearly taller than 400m. 
Proposal 1.



























Proposal 2


















Proposal 3




















Proposal 1 is one of the ugliest things I've seen in my life, sorry.
Proposal 2 looks OK.
Proposal 3 looks so so, a little overdesigned.


----------



## z0rg

I've added MAD project.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

the spliff fairy said:


> *
> 7. This is a good and standout design, pushing the envelope on ground level as well as skylevel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

INCREDIBLE!!!

Who is the architect?*


----------



## _BPS_

Amazing city!

The first post is very well organized. 

Still can't believe the rapid pace at which Chinese cities have grown and are growing. Its almost unbelievable.


----------



## nenad_kgdc

I think this one is the most realistic solution for this moment. Nice interaction with surrounding space, calming down an anxious urban entity, easy and cheap to construct...



















Although, this one is my fav.


----------



## z0rg

I hadn't read the spliff fairy's comments till now. I fully agree with you in everything you said about the proposals.


----------



## the spliff fairy

:hug:


----------



## z0rg

Another project for Jiangbei New City CBD. Casin Jiangbei City Project. Developed by Casin Group (Chongqing). I'm not sure, but this one is probably next to SOM's boxes.


----------



## yangkhm

Why so many renders, which one will be the best one this place....????


----------



## z0rg

Xinhua Intl Building, 240m.
August 28th by 997turbo


----------



## z0rg

ASE Center R1, 193m. Ultra slow progress. August 28th by iLH.









And Poly Intl Tower, 300m.


----------



## z0rg

More by iLH, August 28th.
L Place, 2x175m~.









And Sun Valley area. 5x200-400m. A large part of the masterplan has been cleared already.


----------



## z0rg

Longhu's MOCO Center. August 28th by iLH. The two towers of the first phase have 149.8m, 38 floors and 25 floors. The second phase remains unclear, previous releses claimed it will have 60 floors.


----------



## z0rg

August 29th by 凱-Karrylink.
ASE Center R1, 193m.









Digging the hole for the main towers (468, and 300m~)



























Chongqing IFC, 431m. Still on hold.









Poly Intl Tower, 300m.


















Xinhua Intl Building, 240m.


















Lanko Intl Mansion, 330m.


















Yingli Tower, 318m. The final design will be a little different. Foundation works have been started, you can see the crane.



























Westin Hotel, 245m. First tower of the Financial Street masterplan, 8x170-430m.









Chun Sen Bi An masterplan. The tallest towers will be 172m twins.


----------



## z0rg

August 28th by 胖胖★鱼.
Lanko complex, 258m, 163m, 142m. 



























Changjiang International, 2x195m


----------



## z0rg

Yingli Tower, 318m. July 30th by doudou0420


----------



## z0rg

August 30th by 海盗猫.

L Place, 2x175m+


















Future International, 236m. First phase of the Sun Valley Masterplan (6x200-450m)









Chasi Towers









Century Emperor, 196m









I forgot what is this


----------



## SilentStrike

Thnx for the updated zorg.

Last year when I first visited this forum Chongqing was nothing but a bunch of proposals, and some foundation work going on... Now I see how much progress has been made in one year. 

Now they just need to work on the really amazing projects (all the 400+ ones)


----------



## z0rg

August 30th by 信灾乐祸

Sheraton twins, 2x218m and Crowne Plaza next to them, 2x210m.


















Changjiang International, 2x195m









Lanko complex in the background, 258m, 163m, 142m


----------



## z0rg

August 31st by iLH

Sheraton Twins, 2x218m.



























Changjiang International, 2x195m









Jiefangbei skyline









ASE Center R1, 193m.









Xinhua Intl, 240m.









Lanko Intl Mansion, 330m.


----------



## z0rg

September 1st by 凱-Karrylink

Yingli Tower, 318m.


















Sheraton twins, 2x218m.













































Crowne Plaza, 2x210m.


----------



## z0rg

More updates by 凱-Karrylink.

Cathay Opera Palace









Lanko International Mansion, 330m.


----------



## z0rg

Lanko Complex, 258m. Pics by chanehawn


----------



## hkskyline

*Chongqing to Build International Logistic Passages *

CHONGQING, September 15, SinoCast -- The Chongqing government plans to carry out its international logistic passage strategy, disclosed Wang Ping, deputy director of the Chongqing Development and Reform Commission (CQDRC).

The State Council's orientation for Chongqing is a traffic hinge along the upstream Yangtze River and an international trade passage. The Chinese government's logistic revitalizing plan is to build Chongqing into a national logistic hinge with four logistic passages. The municipality has been approved to establish Mainland China's first bonded port area.

The strategy works out three international passages for Chongqing. One is to reach the Pacific Ocean through the Yangtze River. To the southwest, to get to the Indian Ocean and Middle East through Chongqing-Guiyang Railway, Guizhou Province, Yunnan Province and central Burma.

To the northwest, the municipality will reach the Atlantic Ocean through Chongqing-Lanzhou Railway, Gansu Province, Alataw Pass of Xinjiang Autonomous Region, Kazakhstan, Russia, Byelorussia, Poland, Germany and the Port of Rotterdam in Netherlands.


----------



## z0rg

Possible new final design for the Global Financial Building. 320m, 69 floors.


----------



## z0rg

Yingli Tower, 318m. September 22nd by LY1982


----------



## z0rg

September 26th by 997turbo.
Changjiang International. 2x195m.









Sheraton complex, 2x218m.









United International, 330m.









Xinhua Intl Building, 240m.









Poly Tower, 300m.


----------



## z0rg

Google Earth has updated Chongqing. It's great, the new version is just around 3-5 weeks old.


*Jiefangbei*. Main CBD.

ASE Center. 468m, 88 floors; 330m~, 61 floors; 235m, 69 floors; 202m, 58 floors; 193m, 55 floors. Seems like they are digging to start the foundation works of the main towers in a short term.


















Chongqing International Financial Center, 431m. On hold as usual. Further upwards revision rumored.


















Yingli Tower, 318m, 72 floors. Foundation progressing fast.


















MAD plot, still uncleared. 400m+, 88 floors. Several proposals.


















Xinhua International Building, 240m, 53 floors. To be topped out in a few months.


















Yuzhou Hotel, 308m. Dead project, but another developer purchased the plot recently. New design unreleased. Plot uncleared.


















Poly Tower, 300m. Rising fast.


















KPF's Financial Street plots. 8 towers, at least 6 of them will ve taller than 200m. The tallest will have 430m and its plot is totally cleared. Westin Tower plot started foundation, 245m, will be the first tower of the masterplan.




































United International, 330m, 72 floors. Ultrafast growth.


















Global Financial Building. 331m, 79 floors. Digging now. No final design.


















Opera Cathay, slow progress, will be finished in 2010.


















Hongyadong 2. 320m+. They still haven't started to clear the area.


















PYI International Center, countless proposals. Preliminary heights: 360m and 2x200m.





















Projects in the east of the peninsula. I'm missing many 200m+ ones, can't locate them. But they are mostly long term plans, so it doesn't matter. 

Lianglukou. Large project coming. 2x200m~ as concept proposal.


















Neochina Top City, 242m, 54 floors. Finished now.


















Jialing Fanying, 468m, 105 floors; 255m, 52 floors y 174m, 47 floors. Ultraslow. The developer announced that the project will be accelerated though.





















*Nanping CBD*. More 200m+ towers coming.

Changjiang International, 2x195m.


















Convention center and projects around. The micro plot northwards is the Kempinski Hotel, 209m, 54 floors. Phase 1 of the Asia Pacific City has been finished, the tallest tower of the second phase will have around 220m. New ICBC complex southwards, 2x250m+. Also they will build a second convention center, with a 200m+ tower.













































Lanko complex. 258m, 52 floors; 163m y 142m. Almost finished.


















Lanko Hyatt Hotel, 258m, 56 floors. Subway u/c next to it.


















Shanghai City Hotel, 270m, 58 floors. The tower will rise from the east end of the podium





















Projects along *Nanbin Lu*.
At least another 6 towers taller than 200m+, but I can't locate them. Also there's the Danzishi area in the north, around the Chaotianmen bridge, that has been completely cleared already. That long term masterplan includes 1x350m and at least 5x200m+.

Sunshine Nanbin. The main tower will have 260m.


















Sheraton, 2x218m, almost complete; and Crowne Plaza, 2x210m, rising next to Sheraton twins. There's a 200m tower approved somewhere next to them.






























*Jiangbei New City CBD*. Tens of 150m+ projects coming, including more than 10x200m+. 

Science Museum and Grand Theatre, completed. Right on the left they'll build the Park Place, whose final design hasn't been released, 2x250m~.



























Central plots. Three plots are reserved for 500m, 380m and 360m towers. One of them may be developed by Jardine Matheson. Several projects have been started, such as the Financial Center by SOM.






























*Jiangbei District*

L Place, 2x175m, almost finished. Theres a 200m+ one next to it coming.


















Sun Valley masterplan. Phase 1 finished: Future International, 236m. They'll add 1x400m+, 1x288m, 2x200m+ and 1x150m+. A few blocks northeastwards they are planning the Jiangbei First Center project, 3x200m+.



























Chun Sen Bi An. They are constructing tons of residential multi tower projects along the riversides, but this one is probably the best. The tallest are 2x172m, 56 floors.



















*North New Zone*. There're many other 150m+ towers on going in this area, and probably a few 200m+ I'm missing.

MOCO Center. THe tallest has 220m~, 60 floors.


















North International Center, 226m, 48 floors. Residential towers already u/c.





















Caiyuanba Bridge.


















Chaotianmen Bridge. World's longest arch bridge.



















There're many, many other 200m+ towers coming in other areas, including several supertalls.


----------



## Tom_Green

Thanks for the info. 

A little bit offtopic but this is the longest river cruise ship in the world.
The 126m long Century Sky or Century Sun.









http://www.topchinatravel.com/yangtze-cruise/ships/Chongqing_New_Century_Cruises.htm


----------



## z0rg

^^ You should take it


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

This update is the most extreme BOOOOOOOOOOM ever seen in my entire life !!!


THIS IS SICK :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## Atmosphere

Unbelievable! I did a fast count and there are around 90 towers that are U/C or will be U/C in the next 2 years or so. Insane!:nuts:


----------



## SilentStrike

wow thnx awesome updates!


----------



## z0rg

More renders of Shanghai City Changjiang Travel Plaza. 270m, 58 floors.


----------



## z0rg

SOM's Financial Center in Jiangbei New City CBD. Pics by 平常心看世界.


----------



## z0rg

October 4th by 997turbo.
L Place, 2x175m~









Poly Tower, 300m









Xinhua Intl Tower, 244m









United International, 330m


----------



## hkskyline

*Ford to build third car assembly plant in SW China *

BEIJING, Sept. 25 (Xinhua) -- US-based Ford Motor announced on Friday that it is going to build a new car assembly plant in southwestern China's Chongqing Municipality, in an effort to catch up with major rivals in the Chinese market.

The new plant, with an investment of 490 million US dollars, or 3.34 billion yuan in Chinese currency Renminbi, will produce the next-generation Focus compact car. The production capacity is expected to reach 150,000 units in 2012, when the plant goes into operation.

The plant will be run jointly with China's Chongqing ChangAn Automotive Co. and Japan's Mazda Motor Corp. under their joint venture ChangAn Ford Mazda Automotive, as are its two existing plants in China.

The move will increase Ford and Mazda's combined annual production capacity in China from the current 447,000 units to 600,000 units.

ChangAn Ford Mazda sold 144,601 Ford brand cars during the first eight months, up 30 percent from the previous year's period. August sales of Ford-brand cars surged 111 percent from a year earlier to 21,127 units.

Ford started late in China and now wants to grab a bigger slice of the rapidly growing auto market in the country.

The automaker said months ago that it planned to move its Asia-Pacific headquarters and Africa regional headquarters to China, said Gasgoo.com.


----------



## z0rg

Tons of updates today.
By 平常心看世界.

Cathay Opera square









The opera building


















Global Financial Building. The final design has 320m, 73 floors.


















Financial Street project, West Hotel plot. 235m









Poly Tower, 300m.









Yingli Tower, 318m









United International, 330m.









Xinhua International Building, 238m









Also they are preparing some kind of exhibition at one of the plots of the Financial Street, and they are hosting models of most large projects in the area.

Financial Street masterplan









Westin Hotel









Xinhua Intl Building









ASE Center









Yingli Tower









Global Financial Building


















United International, formerly Lanko International Mansion


----------



## z0rg

Masterplan proposal found by staff 

http://www.tengbomgruppen.se/home.aspx#/en-US/projects/64/


----------



## z0rg

October 22 by iLH.

Poly International Plaza, 300m




































Xinhua International Building, 238m




































Unted International, 330m



























Westin Hotel, 235m









ASE Center R1, 193m


















Cathay Opera


















Sheraton Twins, 218m


----------



## tiger

*Longfor May Raise HK$7.1 Billion in IPO, E-Mail Says *



> Nov. 2 (Bloomberg) -- *Longfor Properties Co., the largest developer in the southwestern Chinese city of Chongqing*, may raise as much as HK$7.1 billion ($916 million) in a Hong Kong initial public offering, according to a share sale document.
> 
> Longfor plans to sell 1 billion new shares, or a 20 percent stake, at HK$6.06 to HK$7.10 each, said the document e-mailed to fund managers today. The sale values the company at HK$35.5 billion, or 14 times 2010 earnings, as estimated by banks involved in the sale.
> 
> Longfor, backed by Temasek Holdings Pte and Ping An Insurance (Group) Co., is pushing ahead with the IPO after a flurry of similar share sales by Chinese developers were shelved or downsized as the stock market declined and more property companies offered shares. Five Chinese developers, including Longfor, Evergrande Real Estate Group Ltd. and Yuzhou Properties Co., began marketing their Hong Kong IPOs last month.
> 
> “In terms of fundamentals, Longfor is quite privileged, given its landbank covers major cities in northern and western China,” said Wang Ren, a Hong Kong-based analyst at CCB International Co., by telephone today. *“They are in a strong market position, they’re quite niche as they focus on the luxury segment.* There are too many choices now, so investors have to be very selective. Some of the IPOs are very low-quality.”
> 
> Longfor was the largest developer in terms of the gross floor area of residential projects sold in the three years to 2008 in Chongqing, according to a draft share sale prospectus. With 30 million people, Chongqing is the largest and most populous of China’s four municipalities.
> 
> Since 2008 it has expanded to other Chinese cities, including Chengdu, Xian, Beijing and Shanghai.
> 
> Cornerstones
> 
> China’s home prices rebounded this year as the government implemented a $585 billion stimulus package and banks extended a record $1.27 trillion of credit to spur a recovery in the world’s third-largest economy. Home prices rose at the fastest pace in a year in September.
> 
> Prices in 70 Chinese cities climbed 2.8 percent from a year earlier after gaining 2 percent in August, the National Bureau of Statistics said in October.
> 
> Five institutions, including the Government of Singapore Investment Corp. and Temasek, the city-state’s two state-owned investment companies, and Ping An Insurance (Group) Co., China’s second-biggest insurer, will buy a combined $197.5 million worth of Longfor’s IPO shares as “cornerstone investors,” said the share sale document.
> 
> Companies use cornerstone investors, who are guaranteed shares in an IPO by agreeing not to sell their investments for a few months, to attract other buyers to their offerings.
> 
> Yuzhou
> 
> “At the end of the day its all about market sentiment, timing and at the moment everyone is cautious in case we get a major correction,” said Andrew Sullivan, a sales trader at Mainfirst Securities Hong Kong Ltd. in Hong Kong. “Obviously it helps if you can raise the profile by getting cornerstone investors.”
> 
> Yuzhou Properties Co., a Xiamen, southern China-based property developer, declined as much as 10 percent on its debut in Hong Kong today and was trading 7 percent lower at HK$2.51 as of 10:44 a.m. local time. The benchmark Hang Seng Index fell 2 percent. Yuzhou raised HK$1.5 billion selling shares at HK$2.70 last month.
> 
> Twenty-six Chinese property developer IPOs in Hong Kong since 2003 have raised a combined $15.1 billion, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.
> 
> Excellence Real Estate Group Ltd., the largest developer in Shenzhen’s central business district, last month delayed a Hong Kong IPO that could have raised as much as $1 billion, according to a company statement.
> 
> Mingfa Group (International) Co., a developer in the southern Chinese provinces of Fujian and Jiangsu, last week decided to restart its IPO at a later date and cut the top end of an offering range by 24 percent, it said in a statement.
> 
> Citigroup Inc., Morgan Stanley and UBS AG are managing the Longfor sale, which is scheduled to be priced Nov. 12. The stock will start trading Nov. 19.


http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a3zR.5ezqHlo&pos=4


----------



## z0rg

November 2 by yan33662005
Yingli Tower, 318m.









Xinhua Intl Building, 238m.









November 2 by christpher1005.
Financial Center, by SOM


----------



## z0rg

Cathay Opera, by shanghaisoundbites at Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/


----------



## z0rg

Huge render of Ma Yansong's project. 400m~, 88 floors.
http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/z0rgggg/others2/Chongqing_Urban_Forest_Ma_Yansong_M.jpg


----------



## Miracle 89

Is Cathay Opera on hold? I really hope that it is still going.


----------



## z0rg

Miracle 89 said:


> Is Cathay Opera on hold? I really hope that it is still going.


It isn't on hold. That pic was probably taken during the National Day holidays.


----------



## z0rg

Chun Sen Bi An project. The tallest towers will be 2x172m, 56 floors. Pics by 达历山德罗.


















Can't wait to see the whole plan completed.


----------



## deepblue01

I guess these are all residentials? They look very nice, hopefully in future, there will be more water in the river and less of the sides visible


----------



## SilentStrike

nice!!

some good looking residentials


----------



## gincan

Hed_Kandi said:


> What a blatant ripoff! This is a carbon copy of the Aqua tower in Chicago.
> 
> The architect should be publicly executed for forgery and lack of ingenuity.


It could very well be the same architect that did the Aqua tower, it's not uncommon that architects and or architect firms just recycle their own stuff.


----------



## SilentStrike

Hed_Kandi said:


> The architect should be publicly executed for forgery and lack of ingenuity.


Do you know who this architect is? no, so stfu.


----------



## z0rg

Chongqing Grand Theatre and Science Museum in Jiangbei New City CBD


----------



## staff

Wow, amazing buildings-- both of them.


----------



## hkskyline

Looks so robotic!


----------



## z0rg

Another boxy project for Jiangbei New City CBD. Chongqing Bank Tower, by KPF.









Ground breaking ceremony.









No height, no floors, no decent renders.


----------



## macpolo

comes along／／／／ all in jingbeicity that tiny area 
chongqing wharf tower 376m
chongqing rural commercial bank tower 320m
chongqing china agriculture bank tower
chongqing china bank tower
chongqing devellope tower 155m
chongqing cadreg tower 155m
chongqing icbc tower
south west securities headquarter
park place

haha yes another booming section is here


----------



## macpolo

all start soon 。。。。。


----------



## macpolo




----------



## macpolo

seems like 4 towers not 2


----------



## macpolo

not only jiangbei city is booming

look at yuzhong peninsuala , the skyline has totally changed due to the 4 towers rising view from chaotianmen bridge, which is at the back of jiangbei city










































photo taken today


----------



## macpolo

chosen design for chaotianmen

they r doing some changes to make this perfect


































































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## z0rg

^^ So this one is the domestic proposal and will compete against SOM, KPF, etc, right?


----------



## binhai

Design is good, just needs to be 2x higher


----------



## QuarterMileSidewalk

^^ Agreed, but that is still a very, very awesome design for that site.


----------



## Eastern37

This is like the best thread on the whole sight. this is definently an amazing city. :0:0:0


----------



## macpolo

Urban Forest by MAD architects brings together nature and the urban metropolis
Posted by: Aditi Justa | Dec 1 2009




After vertical farms, now it’s time to see urban forests standing high. Deriving inspiration from mountainous Chinese landscapes, MAD architects have planned to build a commercial high-rise structure in Chongqing, China. Dubbed the ‘Urban Forest’, the tall building brings nature and open space together in a crowded and compact manner. The 70 story building is made up of curved, abstracted shaped floors which have been layered slightly off-center from one another. A core cylindrical structure connecting the floors supports and hosts the mechanical systems and elevators.



Each level of the structure from bottom to top is protected by full-length glass windows providing the perfect city view. It also incorporates varying size balconies, crystal-clear pools, beautiful trees and amazing courtyards. The floors are a mix of open spaces and offices or residential space. The urban forest is the beautiful amalgamation of nature and the urban metropolis.


----------



## macpolo

ARCHITECTURE | EXPOSITION
Les Chinois apprennent vite le contemporain
Guy Duplat

Mis en ligne le 14/10/2009

Les architectes contemporains chinois sont vite devenus des "grands".
On s’extasie souvent sur le "miracle chinois". Il apparaît à nouveau dans toute sa force à la très intéressante expo Europalia sur l’architecture contemporaine chinoise. "Heart-made" (car, selon la tradition chinoise, on construit avec son cœur) présente une cinquantaine de projets des architectes actuels les plus marquants. Et on est sidéré de voir comment ils apprennent vite et souvent bien. Le génie chinois est aussi celui d’assimiler les avancées d’autres pays et de les réutiliser si bien que leur art dépasse celui des modèles.

Tout qui voyage en Chine constate d’abord qu’on a beaucoup détruit du patrimoine et construit partout à une échelle inimaginable, avec une architecture très souvent très médiocre, destinée à répondre au plus vite à des besoins urgents (notre architecture "tout venant" ne vaut souvent guère mieux).

La Chine part d’un terrain vierge. Pendant 60 ans, elle fut à l’écart des mouvements modernistes ou post-Bauhaus, plongée dans la guerre ou la dictature maoïste. Elle n’a donc pas de tradition moderne. De plus, la profession d’architecte n’existe vraiment que depuis 1992-1993 quand le concept de profession libérale fut créé et a permis de susciter des vocations autres qu’architecte fonctionnaire.

L’expo montre très bien comment cette architecture chinoise nouvelle est née dans l’orbite de quelques grands bureaux : Oma de Rem Koolhaas, Zaha Hadid et Steven Holl. Jusqu’à copier leurs tics. La politique des grands travaux pour les JO de Pékin avec les bâtiments emblématiques (nid d’oiseau d’Herzog & de Meuron, tour CCTV de Koolhaas) a donné un coup de fouet supplémentaire à la création architecturale.

Mais les architectes chinois se sont vite affranchis de cette tutelle pour créer leurs propres formes dans toutes les directions de l’architecture "mondialisée". Le cas de Man Yansong est emblématique. Ce jeune architecte est sorti de Yale en 2002 et gère aujourd’hui avec son bureau "MAD", une dizaine de très gros et spectaculaires projets. *Le plus emblématique (notre photo) est cette tour de logements et commerces de 385 m, faite de tranches inégales superposées. *Elle se présente comme une ville verticale avec des parcs et des arbres. Une réminiscence futuriste des ruelles anciennes (les hutongs). "Urban Forest" est construite pour l’instant à Chongqing, la ville-champignon devenue en quelques années une des plus grandes de Chine. Le même bureau construit à Tianjun une tour avec une façade en nid-d’abeilles, comme un exo-squelette, et sa petite tour jumelle. Pour Beihai, MAD construit un énorme ensemble d’hôtels, maisons et bureaux, comme des montagnes russes. Mais ils peuvent varier leurs cibles. Lors de la dernière Biennale de Venise, ils présentaient un projet de science-fiction : une ville en étoile (comme le virus du sida) qui viendrait se poser au-dessus de New York ou Paris, comme une menace chinoise. Mais ils ont aussi construit une splendide maison/club house aux lignes purissimes, se mariant parfaitement avec le paysage de la Mongolie. Pour les "hutongs" de Pékin très menacés de démolition et qui manquent de sanitaires, ils ont imaginé une sorte de bulle-parasite métallique qui vendrait s’accrocher sur les toits.

Ces architectes nouveaux qu’on découvre à l’expo représentent tous les courants contemporains : l’écologie et le recyclage, l’architecture durable, celle du "geste", ou au contraire le retour au modernisme. Avec, souvent, une belle créativité. Un livre-catalogue, très bien fait, accompagne l’expo et présente le meilleur topo à ce jour de l’architecture contemporaine chinoise.

L’expo inclut - rien n’est anodin - un immeuble à Taipei et la gare de Lhassa, par Cui Kai, qui, pourtant, accueille un train très critiqué par les amis du Tibet qui y voient un outil pour l’envahissement du Tibet par les Hans.

"Heart-made, The Cutting-Edge of Chinese Contemporary Architecture" jusqu’au 21 février au Civa, espace la Cambre, place Flagey à Bruxelles. Du mardi au dimanche, de 11 h à 18 h.


----------



## z0rg

wow wow! New proposal for the plot of the Yuzhou Hotel?








from http://www.beziercg.com


----------



## macpolo

ha uve got this ?

im searching every where

yes it was yuzhou hotel but tianrun which is the dvlper of beijing ifc bought this project and asked kpf designed it

my friend wont send me this pic , i was pissed , luckly uve found it,, XOXO


----------



## macpolo

its 80 stories ( im sure ). i think around 350m at least


----------



## z0rg

^^ These days I'm exploring many rendering design websites. So many surprises


----------



## macpolo

found a source in www.acbi.com.cn

its at least 350m hehehe

350 to 400

宝佳国际重庆超高层写字楼项目概念方案研讨会召开


2009年6月23日，宝佳重庆超高层项目概念方案评审会在京隆重召开。宝佳国际驻华首席代表高志博士、英国皇家建筑师协会会员，宝佳国际总设计师ADRIAN B.R PEEL一行出席了会议，向合作方重庆军润置业有限公司提交了多个初步概念性方案，并与建设单位的董事长、总经理进行了认真研讨与沟通。

本项目基地位处解放碑地区，渝中半岛商贸区的核心区域，地理位置得天独厚，十分优越，解放碑为重庆传统的商业、商务、酒店集中区，地块内已有现代风格融合区、历史建筑风格区及传统建筑协调区。宝佳国际将在高档写字楼林立的解放碑范围内打造350-400米的超高层写字楼，为重庆CBD地区树立一个万人景仰的“丰碑”。


----------



## hkskyline

*China 1st VAM project to complete construction in Chongqing 2010 *

BEIJING, Nov. 30 (Xinhua) – China's first ventilation air methane (VAM) program will start construction in Chongqing in the first quarter of 2010 and go into operation before the yearend, according to the Chongqing Development and Reform Committee on Monday.

The project would be materialized via cooperation between Chongqing Songzao C&E Co., Ltd., a local coal and electricity producer, US AES Corporation, a power generator and distributor, and Shenzhen Dongjiang Environmental Co., Ltd., said the committee.

In specific, Chongqing Songzao C&E Co., Ltd. will be in charge of capturing and processing VAM, a pollutant produced in coal extraction and useful for power generation, which was estimated at 17 million cubic meters annually, or 200,000 tonnes, equal to the same amount of carbon dioxide emissions for 500,000 cars in a year.

Besides, AES, whose operation income hit US1.6 million dollars in 2008, is the first US power company entering Chinese market. So far, it is mainly engaged in gas, gasoline, hydraulic, wind power, and thermal operation and has set up nine power factories in seven Chinese cities with installed capacity at 2675 megawatts.

It is disclosed that AES also plans to carry out another five programs alike in Chongqing, with investment value estimated at 300 million yuan.


----------



## z0rg

macpolo said:


> found a source in www.acbi.com.cn
> 
> its at least 350m hehehe
> 
> 350 to 400
> 
> 宝佳国际重庆超高层写字楼项目概念方案研讨会召开
> 
> 
> 2009年6月23日，宝佳重庆超高层项目概念方案评审会在京隆重召开。宝佳国际驻华首席代表高志博士、英国皇家建筑师协会会员，宝佳国际总设计师ADRIAN B.R PEEL一行出席了会议，向合作方重庆军润置业有限公司提交了多个初步概念性方案，并与建设单位的董事长、总经理进行了认真研讨与沟通。
> 
> 本项目基地位处解放碑地区，渝中半岛商贸区的核心区域，地理位置得天独厚，十分优越，解放碑为重庆传统的商业、商务、酒店集中区，地块内已有现代风格融合区、历史建筑风格区及传统建筑协调区。宝佳国际将在高档写字楼林立的解放碑范围内打造350-400米的超高层写字楼，为重庆CBD地区树立一个万人景仰的“丰碑”。


From that website


----------



## z0rg

Agricultural Bank of China Southwest Headquarters in Jiangbei New City CBD.


----------



## Scion

^^ :applause: gotta love the shape.


----------



## z0rg

December 5 by 平常心看世界.
SOM boxes in Jiangbei New City CBD. 30, 22, 19 and 17 floors.


















CBD adv around the new area. What is that? Never saw that render before


----------



## z0rg

New version of athletes apartments, 200m~. I think they are very close to Sheraton twins, aren't they?


----------



## z0rg

Some minor projects I found out there
http://www.cendes-intl.com/index.php/main/projectinf/101#upload/新宝龙1.jpg
http://www.cendes-intl.com/index.php/main/projectinf/102#upload/马家岩1.jpg
http://www.cendes-intl.com/index.php/main/projectinf/41#upload/sm重庆2.jpg


----------



## tiger

z0rg said:


> New version of athletes apartments, 200m~. I think they are very close to Sheraton twins, aren't they?


^^Yes, those two half balls(sports facilities) are just in between.


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.chinatouristmaps.com/assets/images/travelmap/Detailed-Map-of-Chongqing-Metro.jpg

Don't know if this has been posted before: Future Chongqing Metro Plan


----------



## z0rg

tiger said:


> ^^Yes, those two half balls(sports facilities) are just in between.


I can see two sport facilities here, but they look too different from the ones in the renders. The tower would be in the next plot southwards that we can't see here, right?










Edit: Also, on the right edge we can see the river. Hmmmm I can't figure out where the tower is, sorry


----------



## tiger

z0rg said:


> The tower would be in the next plot southwards that we can't see here, right?


Yep.



> Edit: Also, on the right edge we can see the river. Hmmmm I can't figure out where the tower is, sorry


I think the location will be on this plot(seems like they will build another egg):


----------



## Kazurro

tiger said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the location will be on this plot(seems like they will build another egg):


But these sport facilities are sport halls open to the general public for practising sport or instead used by some professional team? Are there any photo from the inside?

And will be there any kind of athletic competition in Chonqing in the future? I'm stranged about the name "Athletes Appartments"


----------



## tiger

Kazurro said:


> But these sport facilities are sport halls open to the general public for practising sport or instead used by some professional team? Are there any photo from the inside?
> 
> And will be there any kind of athletic competition in Chonqing in the future? I'm stranged about the name "Athletes Appartments"


Here is a very detailed report about these sport facilites
http://www.sportmonline.cn/TiCMS/xwbd/1126.htm

All the facilities will be finished at the end of this year and most of them have already been built(the pic is a bit outdated). There are 36 badminton fields, 16 tennis fields, 6 basketball fields, volleyball fields, five-player football fields and a golf exercising field(that green land in the photo I guess) etc.

It is reported that every day more than one thousand people go there to do exercises in the daytime. There's activity every day and athletic competition every week.

It is named "People's Exercises Center" by National Sports bureau of China.

All these exclude the swimming pool(the closest egg to Sheraton) which is not part of the PEC and it's quite costly. You have to pay 400 RMB per month or 2800 RMB per year. A single ticket costs 30 RMB.

That tower is not only built for Athletes but will also be used as office space and hotel.


----------



## z0rg

This one has been started at last. The tallest has 161m, 46 floors, the other has 32 floors. Pics by 平常心看世界.


----------



## z0rg

New renders of the Poly Tower, 300m.













































What version are they building? Only time can tell. Let's see at what level they build the next lobby.


----------



## z0rg

Videos of the JLFY.


----------



## z0rg

Urban Forest

By the end of 2009, MAD has completed the concept design of a 385 meter high metropolitan cultural complex in the city center of Chongqing – The Urban Forest.










This is the third skyscraper designed by MAD following the Absolute Towers in Toronto and the Sinosteel International Plaza in Tianjin, China.










Dezeen architecture and design magazine
« Log sofa by Patricia Urquiola for Artelano
Docks Dombasles by Hamonic + Masson »
Urban Forest by MAD
December 10th, 2009

Beijing architects MAD have designed a skyscraper for Chongqing, China, with gardens at each level.

Rather than consider the project vertically, the architects envisage a stack of floors, each slice shifted horizontally to create spaces for gardens and patios.

The 385 metre-high building will be called Urban Forest.

Here’s some text from MAD:

–

Urban Forest

By the end of 2009, MAD has completed the concept design of a 385 meter high metropolitan cultural complex in the city center of Chongqing – The Urban Forest.

This is the third skyscraper designed by MAD following the Absolute Towers in Toronto and the Sinosteel International Plaza in Tianjin, China.

MAD proposes a new architectural concept for the course of Chinese urban development – to actualize a sustainable multidimensional high-rise within China’s youngest municipality, where nature reincorporates into the high-density urban environment in the near future, to evoke the affection for nature once lost in the oriental ancient world and bring to the modern city dwellers.










In the year of 1997, Chongqing became the fourth direct municipality in China.










As an important pole of the growing economy in western China, the city area of Chongqing is more than twice of those of Beijing, Shanghai and Tianjin combined.










Such macro-scale urbanization should not only pushes economic growth and material prosperity, but also foster the evolution of the city’s cultural essence. Chinese cities have gone through the process of once starting from nothing, to following contemporary Western civilization urban pattern. Now, the overall economic infrastructure has oriented the direction of future development towards inland China.










What lies in the future of cities? How should one grasp the concept of emerging high-density cities of China in the context of a scenic town such as Chongqing? How does one discuss the future of architecture in Chinese cities on the base of Eastern Naturalist perspective and in the new context of China’s unique economic, social environment and globalization background? How to engage the city dwellers with an experience of nature when its presence of steadily diminishes in the face of the ever intensifying concrete jungle.










Throughout the process of contemporary Western urbanization, skyscrapers were the symbol of technological competitions, prime capitals and the formal enslavement of the powerful and the rich. Sustainable ecology became more of a demand for comfort; while the yearning of a return to nature was left ignored. The Urban Forest draws inspiration from the perspective of nature and the man-made in Eastern Philosophy, and ties the urban city life with the natural outdoor experiences.










The shape of the architecture mimics mountain range, shifting in a dynamic and yet holistic rhythm, and becomes a continuation of nature. Unlike its preceding counterparts, The Urban Forest no longer emphasizes on vertical force, instead it concentrates on the multidimensional relationships within complex anthropomorphic spaces: multilayer sky gardens, floating patios and minimal and yet well lit nesting spaces, the architectural form dissolves into the fluid spatial movements between air, wind, and light. In this environment, people encounter nature filled with unexpected surprises.










The fusion between Eastern humanism spirit and urban public spaces pioneers in the making of a sustainable multidimensional city – The Urban Forest will not be a piece of mediocre urban machinery, but an artificial organ that lives and breathes new life in the steel-and-concrete-filled city center.










Chongqing, the youngest municipality in China, holds great potential in its urban planning and construction and has the capability to be built into a most livable city, a city of pleasant environments, a traffic-jam-free city, even into a city that runs into a complete urban forest. A city with aspiration and vitality shall be courageous in envisioning and designing its great future. – Bo Xilai (Mayor of Chongqing)










In October 2009, The Urban Forest from MAD debuted in the Heart-Made, Europalia exhibition at the 2009 Europalia China. It represents the most challenging dream of the contemporary Chinese architecture — a type of urban landmark that rises from the affection for nature. It is no longer a static icon but an organic form that changes all the time with people’s perception.










Director in Charge: Ma Yansong, Dang Qun
Design Team: Yu Kui, Diego Perez, Zhao Wei, Chie Fuyuki, Fu Changrui, Jtravis B Russett, Dai Pu, Irmgard Reiter, Rasmus Palmqvist, Qin Lichao, Xie Xinyu

Location: Chongqing, China
Typology: Commercial, Office, Hotel
Site Area: 7,700 sqm
Building Area: 216,000 sqm
Building Height: 385 m
Architectural Design: MAD Ltd
Structural Design: ARUP Group Ltd

–

Posted by Rose Etherington

http://www.dezeen.com/2009/12/10/urban-forest-by-mad/


----------



## deepblue01

hmm, so this design is for real? I must get used to it then. hahaha


----------



## kozi

..


----------



## Þróndeimr

A 'smaller' project just near Chongqing.

*Intan Garment and Fashion Industrial Park* is located at the south bank of the Yangtze River Industrial Park, this is an important project for the district. The project occupies a total area of 341350.04m2, (512.3 mu), of which: total built up area will be 147561.0m2 (221.4 mu), building density 42.33%, with landscaping covering 86088m2 (129.3 mu) which is 25.22% of total area, roads, public squares and malls and outdoor car park covers an area of 107701m2 (161.6 mu).

The park is situated at Nanan’s Chayuan on the eastern side of the main city. It is close to Chongqing City Center, the city Industrial Zone, International exhibition centre, Central Business District, scenic tourist area. With a comprehensive transportation system, flanked by mountains on three sides and a river on the other side, it provides a unique ecological environment and a unique landscape.

Firstly, high standards were set for the planning and design, high standards for construction and high standards for service. Secondly, fully utilize and built on from the experiences of Intan Industrial Valley. Thirdly, greater emphasis on the outlook and external design of the buildings as well as landscaping - adding more plants and green areas. Fourthly, pay more attention to the details and making the park more ‘user friendly’ making it a perfect location for enterprises to set up in this park. We take great pains to design the park so that it clearly shows the different activity areas so as to make working and living in the industrial park more comfortable.

With our unique model, a well planned industrial park, we are confident to make Intan Garment and Fashion Park to be the largest in Southwest China. The park has designated zones which are neatly layout for production, value-added industry, sales, procurement and living and recreational. Chayuan Industrial Park is a high profile project. It’s transportation system, communications system, water and electricity supply and other infrastructure facilities are all in place. With our new concept – ‘Sales area fronting the factories’ we are confident that we will be able to assist enterprises to succeed in our industrial park.

With the industrial park, it will attract 150-200 manufacturers. When all these enterprises are fully operational, it will have a total of RMB6 billion in terms of revenue and RMB 200 million in tax. It will further attract 800 – 1000 trading enterprises with an annual revenue of RMB 5 billion and RMB100 in tax. It will also attract 100 enterprises to set up their Headquarters in the park. It will create a total of 30000 – 40000 job opportunities. With all these in place, it will definitely be a multiple win situation for all.

http://www.intanre.com/EnYingTian.aspx?Cid=15&yid=4









Download large rendering (4631x3275 pixels)









Download large rendering (4631x3275 pixels)









Download large rendering (4631x3275 pixels)


----------



## tiger

MOCO center


----------



## z0rg

More images of the Zhongyu Group project. 2 million sqm. No idea about the heights, could be 200~ or 300~, the renders look too ambiguous I think. But if you pay attention to the first render you can see that the gate shaped tower has around 35 floors, and in the third render the 3 main towers have at least twice the height of the former, so they should be well above 250m. Too soon to say anyway, only time can tell. What's the location btw?


----------



## z0rg

^^ Found the location and added it to http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...214,123.425217&spn=0.018747,0.045447&t=h&z=15

Plot maps here: http://www.midtown.net.cn/


----------



## SilentStrike

tiger said:


> MOCO center


At first glance this looked like a render :O
what a great cladding.


----------



## z0rg

*Construction of Qiansimen Bridge and Dongshuimen Bridge started*
2009-12-30 17:10:24

　 (CQNEWS) Four years later, two bridges connecting Jiefangbei, Jiangbeizui and Nanbin Road will appear in Chongqing. On Dec. 29, the only "twin-bridge" of Chongqing main city---Qiansimen Bridge and Dongshuimen Bridge were started to be constructed. The two bridges, together with the Chaotianmen Bridge which has already been open to traffic, will make Jiefangbei, Jiangbeizui and Danzishi Central Business District (CBD) as a whole in space. (Translated by Wei Longfeng, Fathom Language International)

http://english.cqnews.net/cqnews/200912/t20091230_3932874.htm


----------



## z0rg

From http://www.zo-architects.com


----------



## z0rg

What is this? 
http://www.whiint.com/ChongqingZhuoyueCenter.php


----------



## z0rg

Representatives of Gale International, KPF and Arup have visited Chongqing. Seems like Gale is preparing some project for Chongqing. Gale is the main developer of the Meixi Lake long term masterplan in Changsha (1x400m, many 200m+) and also of the Songo International City of Incheon, ROK. Will they release a mega project in Chongqing too? We can only wait and see. But you know, Gale rarely develops tiny stuff. By the way, both Meixi Lake and Songdo towers are also designed by KPF.
http://www.cnnz.gov.cn/bbxq_content/2010-01/19/content_497325.htm


----------



## 3tmk

This city seems pretty dense, but what's the reason for it?
Looks to be on a hill, is its geology allowing easy foundation works?

It's interesting because many cities grow up just for the prestige of having towers, but this one, between the two rivers, seems like it has a shortage of space.


----------



## the spliff fairy

^just like HK and Manhattan. Also like those two they are on solid, granite buffs, which makes it easier to build tall.


----------



## z0rg

More details about Ranjiaba Plaza, formerly a vague supertall proposal, seems like it will be built next to the MOCO Center in the North New Zone. It will be shorter than expected though, but still it looks around 250-285m.

Former, concept render:









Actual design. The design for the secondary towers has two proposals, both look great. The shorter towers have around 30-35 floors it seems, and the main one is unclear but it looks almost twice as high. Developed by Dohe Properties/东和实业集团.


----------



## macpolo

http://bbs.classic023.com/thread-343557-1-1.html

we were wrong ,the name is not chongqing bank , its Financial City 2nd , by KPF , chongqing bank is FC 1st, its still under design,by kpf too
also casin plaza is finally here also by kpf

kpf seems like loving chongqing or being loved that much,
till now, they r doing at least 21 towers in chongqing ,at the same time


----------



## z0rg

Financial City, by KPF. If I understood macopolo right, they'll add another tower.




































Casin Plaza









Both projects are in Jiangbei Xincheng CBD, both by KPF.


----------



## z0rg

macpolo said:


> we were wrong ,the name is not chongqing bank , its Financial City 2nd , by KPF , chongqing bank is FC 1st, its still under design,by kpf too
> also casin plaza is finally here also by kpf


Could it be this?


----------



## macpolo

z0rg said:


> Could it be this?


no idea


----------



## z0rg

Changjiang International, by bluebird


----------



## z0rg

Jiangbei CBD first 200m design is out, it still isn't official though. 223m, 45 floors. By SOM. The developer is a bank, not sure which. The Chongqing branch of the Agricultural Bank of China maybe.


----------



## albertobusy

Anyone know anything about this?



















Source:
http://www.chinasmack.com/2012/pict...raper-design-derided-by-chinese-netizens.html


----------



## 3tmk

^^They wouldn't dare build that... would they? :lol:


----------



## CoCoMilk

The building if built, will become a meme.


----------



## hkskyline

*AT&S to expand investment in China*

HONG KONG, Nov. 7 (Xinhua) -- Austria Technologie & Systemtechnik AG (AT&S) has seen great business opportunities in the Chinese market and will expand its investment in China as the country is increasingly focusing on the high-end technology products, Andreas Gerstenmayer, CEO of the Europe's largest printed circuit boards (PCB) maker said here on Wednesday.

Gerstenmayer said in a press meeting that "With high levels of education, a skilled workforce and a supportive business environment, we see a great opportunity to continue our investment program into China as the country becomes increasingly focused on the manufacture and production of high-end technology products."

He said AT & S is Austria's biggest investor in China, with over 750 million U.S. dollars invested in the region to date, adding that the investment tie is still expanding.

Gerstenmayer expects China to become the key revenue and margin driver for AT & S as a result of its continued investment into the country.

Founded in 1987, AT & S is one of the market leaders in the high-end PCB technology, with its products mainly used for mobile devices such as smart phones and tablet personal computers. It hires over 7,500 people globally, with more than 4,500 working in China.

The company currently runs six factories worldwide, including one in Shanghai. *The seventh plant, which is still under construction, was set up in Chongqing last year, and is expected to put into operation in 2013.*

The Austria Trade Commissioner of the Advantage Austria Christian Schierer, who was also presented at the press conference, said that the relationship between China and Austria is "striking", with the bilateral trades between the two countries tripled in the last decade.

Schierer said there are currently about 620 Austrian firms run in China, and those companies are capable and trusted to cater for the rising demand in China as the country is shifting to focus on high-end and high-value products.


----------



## hkskyline

Fog & Construction


----------



## el palmesano

nice projects


----------



## Frozt

Amazing projects. Almost all the projects are incredible


----------



## psicom

awesome additional tall projects!


----------



## sky_high

albertobusy said:


> Anyone know anything about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> http://www.chinasmack.com/2012/pict...raper-design-derided-by-chinese-netizens.html


I thought they will build something looks exactly like the Chinese words. :nuts:


----------



## KillerZavatar

damn these two people would be amazing. :cheers: it is as awesome as it is crazy :lol:


----------



## hkskyline

*Chongqing sets new roadmap in post-Bo Xilai era* 

CHONGQING, Jan. 27 (Xinhua) -- Chongqing's municipal government vowed Saturday it would shake off the impacts of the Bo Xilai scandal and make law-abiding governance the priority alongside further reform.

Huang Qifan, mayor of the metropolis in southwest China, described 2012 as an "extremely extraordinary year" for Chongqing's development in his report on the work of the municipal government, which was delivered to the 4th Chongqing Municipal People's Congress.

The local legislature convened its annual session on Saturday with aims to outline the city's future blueprint for the next five years.

The mayor said the government has endeavored to maintain steady economical and social development despite the severe toll of the incidents involving Bo Xilai, with the city recording an annual economic growth of 13.6 percent.

"It turned out that Chongqing citizens have weathered storms and withstood ordeals," he said.

The government published the full text of its work report, in which it placed governing in accordance with the Constitution and the law as a main focus for this year, while references to Chongqing's previous high-profile crackdowns on organized crimes are notably absent.

In 2009, when Bo Xilai was the CPC (Communist Party of China) chief of Chongqing, the city launched a massive anti-crime campaign, prioritizing fighting local mafia-style gangs. Though Bo and Chongqing's police were credited with reducing crime, concerns were raised about abuses of power and the neglect of due legal process.

The government should rule in accordance with the law, and "no organization or individual has the privilege to overstep the Constitution and the law," the work report said.h As power reshuffle in this session is set to usher in new local leaders, higher requirements are posed for the municipal government to further intensify reform, Huang told the lawmakers, adding that improvement to work style should be made following the central leadership's call for eradicating bureaucracy and formalism in December.

Officials in Chongqing are urged to remain low-key and down to earth, talk less and work more to better serve the people.

The strict observance of morality and discipline is required while officials, especially those with high ranks, should better educate and restrain their relatives and staff members working closely with them, allowing no privilege, according to Huang.

Bo's wife, Bo-Gu Kailai, and his former police chief, Wang Lijun, were convicted over the scandal that stemmed from the murder of a British businessman in November 2011 while Bo was secretary of the Chongqing Municipal Committee of the CPC.

Bo was later deprived of CPC membership and expelled from public service for severe disciplinary violations.

Zhang Dejiang, who replaced Bo in March, noted at a Party congress meeting that the cases have greatly tarnished the image of the party and have had a grave impact on Chongqing's reform and development.

BALANCED GROWTH A TOUGH CHALLENGE

The report indicates that Chongqing municipal government now has its feet on the ground, said Zhou Qingxing, professor with the Trade and Administration department of Chongqing University.

"The report refutes what has been propagated as skyrocketing in Bo's term of office since 2007," Zhou said.

In outlining the city's targeted development in the next five years, the report envisions the city reaching the national average level in 2017.

Admitting to the reality that Chongqing still lags behind much of the rest of the country will provide impetus for officials and people to work realistically, according to Zhou.

Chongqing, a city with most of its 8.4 million square meters spanning across mountainous areas, has been burdened with undeveloped rural areas for decades.

The situation reflected the nation's reality that urban and rural imbalance has greatly hindered economy and social development.

Authorities began to address the city's chronic urban-rural imbalance in 2007, with implementation of a pilot reform program to bridge the urban-rural gap.

The reform has proven to be smooth. The report suggests that the urbanization ratio has risen to 57 percent in 2012, and rural residents' annual income grew at 16 percent in the past five years.

Over three million farmers have already gained urban resident status, with authorities permitting them to retain their rural land and gain equal access to education, health care and other services in the city.

However, Prof. Zheng Fengtian said Chongqing still faces tough challenges in achieving an overall development, mainly due to its huge rural-urban imbalance.

"Chongqing is a sprawling metropolis with 20 million rural people in its 33 million-strong population, which means higher costs for rural infrastructure investment," said the professor with the School of Agricultural Economics and Rural Development in Renmin University.


----------



## hkskyline

*China expands Yangtze River shipping capacity* 

YICHANG, Hubei, Jan. 22 (Xinhua) -- The shipping capacity of the Yangtze River, China's longest, has been vastly expanded as the result of decade-long efforts to dredge and deepen the river, an affiliate of the Ministry of Transport said on Monday.

The river's main course saw its shipping volume top 1.78 billion tonnes in 2012, four times that of 2003 with an average annual growth rate of 10 percent, said Xiong Xuebin, director of the Yangtze River Hydrographic Bureau, an institution affiliated with the ministry.

Xiong said the revamped waterway now allows heavier ships to reach the upstream city of Chongqing, even during periods of dry weather.

He said the depth of the river's 370-km Chongqing-Yibin stretch has been increased to 2.7 meters from the original 1.8 meters.

Heavier ships will also be able to sail on the middle reaches of the river located between the cities of Yichang and Wuhan in central China's Hubei Province.

Heavy vessels will also be able to cruise on a downstream section of the river located in east China's Jiangsu Province.

"The dredging program that began in 2003 has created huge economic benefits for provinces and cities along the river," Xiong said.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

are their any plans to stop the polution of the 2 rivers ? They look ab bit dirty


----------



## hkskyline

TowerVerre:) said:


> are their any plans to stop the polution of the 2 rivers ? They look ab bit dirty


Here is an article on cleaning up Chongqing published in the New York Times.


----------



## the spliff fairy

one river is naturally brown from the silt, the other is normal dark blue.











The Parana river does the same in Brazil where it meets the silted Amazon










Orinoco


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Thank u 2


----------



## Scion

Urban planning model


----------



## el palmesano

it is just completly amazing!!

this will be one of the most famous city in the world in the future, I'm sure


----------



## Julito-dubai

el palmesano said:


> it is just completly amazing!!
> 
> this will be one of the most famous city in the world in the future, I'm sure


All cities have those planning models and they all look like out of Star Wars. Soon will try to find the one for Changzhou.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ but the geography of this one is really amazing, and their projects are also great


----------



## hkskyline

*Modern merchants follow famous footsteps
*
14 March 2014
China Daily

China has proposed a modern version of one of the ancient world's best-known trade routes, as Cui Jia reports.

The Silk Road. The very name conjours up images of hardy, courageous merchants fighting off bandits and warring tribesmen as their caravans, carrying exotic silks and spices, ventured warily along a series of ancient trade routes that stretched more than 7,000 kilometers from China to the Mediterranean Sea and provided a connection between East and West for centuries.

Now, plans are afoot to bring back the glory days, but instead of camels, the modern travelers will use automobiles, trains and aircraft to traverse a route that was responsible for the settlement and development of some of the greatest cities known to the ancient world.

In 2013, during a speech in Kazakhstan, President Xi Jinping proposed that China and the Central Asian countries should build an "economic belt along the Silk Road". The trans-Eurasian project would target more than 3 billion people and represent the single biggest market in the world, one with unparalleled potential.

In his work report at the start of the second session of the 12th National People's Congress, Premier Li Keqiang stated that the government will push forward the establishment of the Silk Road Economic Belt, which may eventually encompass more than 40 countries.

Sun Weidong, a consular official at the Chinese embassy in Kazakhstan, said the economic belt will mainly benefit China's underdeveloped western region and will become an updated version of the "Go West" strategy of the early years of this century. In addition, the government hoped that the project will open up western China to Eurasian countries and correct the developmental imbalance with the coastal regions in the east.

Fierce competition

While Sun admitted that a lack of policy support and detailed guidance from the central government will initially pose problems for the development of the project, he was adamant that cities on the proposed route will be in fierce competition to grab a piece of the pie.

Dong Jun, mayor of Xi'an, the capital of Shaanxi province, the original starting point of the ancient Silk Road, said the city is anxious to reclaim its position as a hub of trade and cultural communications.

"The corporations in the cities within the economic belt have great potential, and we can complement each other's economies," Dong said, adding that Xi'an plans to invite Central Asian countries to set up consulates in the city to deepen cooperation.

As with any venture of this kind, an efficient transport infrastructure will be at its heart. As such, Xi'an plans to launch direct flights to Astana, the capital of Kazakhstan, and Ashgabat, the capital of Turkmenistan, to promote the surveying and drilling equipment manufactured in the city to countries in central and western Asia, Dong said.

*Tang Zongwei, deputy director of the administrative committee of Liangjiang New Zone in Chongqing, the only municipality in China's midwest, said: "The focus of the construction of the Silk Road Economic Belt relies heavily on transport connections."

Huang Qifan, the municipality's mayor, said, "Chongqing is one step ahead in taking the initiative in the economic belt." He pointed out that the municipality has been shipping goods to Europe via the trans-Eurasian railway network since 2011.

The Chongqing-Xinjiang-Europe international railway, which begins at Chongqing, bridges East and West and connects North and South. Trains on the network take just 14 to 15 days to get to Europe, 20 days fewer than the cargo ships that sail from China's east coast ports. That makes rail an ideal transport medium for goods with a relatively shorter shelf life, he said.

The railway passes through Xi'an, Lanzhou, Urumqi and the Alataw Pass, where it crosses the border into Kazakhstan. It then continues through Russia, Belarus and Poland before ending in Duisburg, Germany.

Chongqing has already started to seek cooperation with Russia, which is about to establish a consulate in the municipality. Direct flights to several Russian cities will begin in 2014, and a Sino-Russian industrial park will be built in Liangjiang New Zone that focuses on aviation-related manufacturing, such as helicopter parts and engines.*

Cultural leader

Further to the northwest, preparations are also underway in Gansu province, which, in addition to the potential trade benefits the economic belt will bring, is also keen to become a leader in the cultural sphere. To that end, the province is applying to launch a permanent International Culture Exhibition in Dunhuang city, which is famous for its well-preserved grottoes and frescoes, said Lian Ji, head of the provincial Publicity Department.

"The exhibition will invite other countries along the Silk Road to participate, and we hope the central government and the relevant ministries will approve the proposal soon," he said.

Zhang Shi'en, deputy head of the provincial commerce department, stressed that the province is already a well-established trade partner in the region. "Trade between Gansu and countries in central and western Asia reached $1.5 billion in 2013, an increase of almost $400 million from 2012," he said. Gansu has also established "sister" relationships with Iran's Qom province and Grodno province in Belarus.

Liu Hui, chairman of the Ningxia Hui autonomous region, said the area's large Muslim population means it shares cultural ties with several countries in central Asia and Arabia, which play crucial roles in the world's energy sector. The region is also seeking deeper international cooperation in the halal food industry, he added.

As the home of the westernmost section of the Eurasian Land Bridge at the Chinese end, the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region will exploit its location on the new Silk Road to become a major center for transport, finance and logistics.

In 2010, a special economic zone was established in Kashgar. It acts as a trade hub for the region and neighboring countries, including Pakistan and Kazakhstan. A twin-towered five-star hotel and duty-free shopping area is under construction in the zone.

"We cannot deny that the terrorist attacks in Kashgar have affected investor confidence to a certain degree, but when businesspeople learn about our preferential policies and understand the economic belt's potential, they will continue to invest," said Yao Wenkan, director of the zone's economic development and reform bureau.

In 2012, a free trade zone was established in the town of Horgos on the China-Kazakhstan border. It provides cross-border trade tariff exemptions for Chinese companies and duty-free shopping for visitors.

Xinjiang's two special zones are expected to play important roles within the proposed economic belt, said Mutalif Wubuli, the commissioner of Kashgar prefecture, a transcontinental hub on the ancient trade route. "The cities on the new Silk Road need to clearly position themselves and take advantage of their specialties instead of repeatedly proposing identical projects," he said.

Earlier this week, Zhang Chunxian, Party chief of Xinjiang and a member of the CPC Central Committee Political Bureau, said the central government's policies for the economic belt will be released soon.

The view from afar

Other countries linked to the proposed economic belt are also taking steps to make the idea become a reality.

Ramazan Kabasakal, head of foreign relations for Ankara, the capital of Turkey, said: "Xinjiang shares strong cultural, religious and cultural ties with Turkey, which makes us almost a home away from home for Xinjiang businesspeople. These ties are advantageous in terms of trade and cooperation."

Ankara was once an important stop on the ancient Silk Road and it will play the same role in the economic belt, acting as a transport hub between Europe and the East, he said.

"We mainly import construction materials and export food products from and to China. What makes us proud is that we now export high-end silk products to China, a country that was once famous for its silk," he added.

Orozbek Nusuvaliev, manager of the economic free-trade development zone in Bishkek, the capital of Kyrgyzstan, said the Kyrgyz government is very interested in the idea of an economic belt along the old Silk Road and is considering introducing national policies to support it.

Seyed Solat Mortazavi, the mayor of the Iranian city of Mashhad, a major oasis on the original route, said, "We have had a vision of the economic belt and now we need to define that vision.

"It will serve as a common development platform for all the cities that once prospered as a result of the free flow of people along the ancient trade route. To recapture those glory days, we will launch direct flights to Urumqi, the capital of Xinjiang," he said.

In addition to building closer relationships between governments, bringing people together through tourism would also be an important function of the economic belt, he said. "We will adopt preferential polices to give full support to the idea proposed by President Xi, but China and other countries need to lay out a step-by-step road map so we can follow it together."

He expressed the hope that China will impose strict rules to prevent low-quality goods from being traded within the economic belt.

Energy security

He Lunzhi, director of Xinjiang University's economic research center, said the Silk Road economic belt is not just about trade and cultural exchanges, because Central Asian markets are quite small and are still relatively underdeveloped; the bigger picture is that China needs to secure its energy supply and seek better cooperation in fighting terrorism. Central Asia - known as "the energy resource base of the 21st century, " according to He - boasts abundant natural resources.

"China needs to expand the channels and sources for oil imports because imported oil will account for 75 percent of domestic consumption by 2020," He said. "The countries on the 'new Silk Road' must work together to maintain the stability of the region and help China to combat separatist, extremist and terrorist forces," he added.

Terrorist activities in China have become more prevalent in recent years. Attacks have spread from the areas bordering Afghanistan, Pakistan and Russia and have triggered panic among the public and endangered state security, according to Wu Dongli, director of the Ministry of Public Security's border control bureau.

"China needs to strengthen international cooperation in fighting terrorism. Stronger trade and cultural relationships with other countries in the region would be hugely beneficial for those aims," he said.

Contact the writer at [email protected]


----------



## hkskyline

Chongqing Airport 
Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/605/6050408.html


----------



## hkskyline

New bridge over the Jialing River to the Jiefangbei CBD in Chongqing (red road on the right) - dated 4/20 










This bridge features a vehicle deck on top and a train deck underneath for the Line 6 extension.


----------



## hkskyline

*Chongqing to build 100 takeoff, landing points for helicopters*
16 June 2014
China Daily

The Chongqing government plans to build 100 takeoff and landing points for helicopters, according to a recent plan released by Chongqing Development and Reform Commission.

Chongqing has been drafting a system for general aviation flights, said Li Yong, the leader of an official research group for general aviation in Chongqing.

"The system, consisting of one general aviation industrial park, 10 airports and 100 takeoff and landing points, will be completed in five to 10 years," Li said.

"The system will be built in response to the need for Chongqing to develop emergency rescue operations, tourism and business flights," added Li, also a researcher at the Regional Economic Research Center of the Chongqing Academy of Social Sciences.

Earlier this year, Tang Zongwei, deputy director of the Liangjiang administrative committee and an NPC deputy from Chongqing, said Chongqing's general aviation business is in full swing.

According to Li, the municipality currently has seven airports for general aviation flights.

"All of the (takeoff and landing) points will be mapped out according to specific local conditions," Li said.

The general aviation park will be built in the Liangjiang New Area, and the city plans to turn it into an international trade center, manufacturing base and service hub for the general aviation industry in southwestern China, Li said.

Selecting the locations for the 100 takeoff and landing points is a challenge, Li added. "It will take a lot of effort to map out the 100 points," Li said.

"The construction of the 100 takeoff and landing points will be expected to be included in the Chongqing government's 13th Five Year Plan in 2015," Li said.


----------



## hkskyline

*City harbors global ambitions*
24 June 2014
China Daily

Editor's note: Chongqing lies at the convergence of the Yangtze and Jialing rivers and its position has allowed it to act as a crossroads for inland trade. But the municipality's ambitions extend beyond its borders. China Daily recently explored the municipality and its focus on becoming a major international trade hub.

The municipality is pinning its future on becoming China's foremost inland crossroads for domestic and international trade, whether by air, water, rail or road. Kang Bing and James Healy report.










Chongqing, a growth-spurt city in China's awakening southwest, has been compared to Chicago because, like that midwestern American city in the 19th century, it stands as a gateway to development of the nation's western frontier. But Chongqing, one of four municipalities under the central government's direct control - and a pilot city that is pioneering China's inland development - could just as easily be compared to Texas, the US state that prides itself on doing everything on a grand scale. From cavernous new convention center facilities to sprawling factories to bustling mega-ports on the upper reaches of the Yangtze River, Chongqing has taken to heart the Texas big-is-best spirit in its recent urban growth. This is evident throughout the city, but especially in Liangjiang New Area, where construction cranes perched atop new high-rises are as common a sight as the lush foliage and countless trees that line the city's highways and boulevards.

Driving this growth, as the mountain-hemmed city of 30 million people overtakes the farmland and villages of its rich past, is a vision of Chongqing stepping onto the world stage.

"We want to become an international city," said Du Shulin, deputy director of Liangjiang New Area's information office.

Noting that coastal cities such as Shanghai have long enjoyed the fruits of robust investment and bustling exports, Du said, "We think it's our turn now."

'Everything is big'

It's evident that a bigger-is-better spirit is guiding the growth of Liangjiang New Area, the third national-development and opening-up zone in China (after Shanghai's Pudong New Area and Tianjin's Binhai New Area) and the first such area in inland China.

"Big projects and big planning - everything is big," Zhang Li, an associate research fellow with the Liangjiang New Area, said when describing the city's approach to becoming China's next major trade hub.

Take, for instance, the city's newest port on the Yangtze River, Guoyuan Inland Port. (Chongqing has eight ports along three rivers.) Built atop what used to be a riverside village, Guoyuan, inland China's largest port at 2,800 meters long, features 16 piers - 10 for loading and unloading cargo containers, three for automobile shipments and three for non-container goods.

The port's steady water levels through all four seasons will make Guoyuan available year-round to even the largest cargo ships, said Liu Jian, general manager of Guoyuan Port Container Corp.

Guoyuan is a sleeping giant, however. Its rail link won't be finished until October, with its opening set for next year's Spring Festival, Liu said. And the port, which opened in December, is still in low gear.

"Because this port is new, shipping companies need time to plan and know the port. They are still making arrangements," Liu said. Even so, the port expects to handle 100,000 cargo containers this year, 350,000 next year and 800,000 in just five years, he said.

In the meantime, Cuntan Inland Port is the workhorse among Chong-qing's ports.

"While Shanghai is an important port at the end of the Yangtze River, Cuntan is an important port at the start of the river," said Qu Hong, general manager of port operator Chongqing International Container Terminal Co Ltd. "Of all the goods transported from Chongqing to overseas, 90 percent of them are transported from here."

Cuntan, which is 1,316 meters long, features nine piers, seven of which can load cargo simultaneously, and two of which are specially designed for loading automobiles onto ships. On one recent day, a five-deck cargo ship with 1,300 cars made in Chongqing was anchored offshore, awaiting the journey to Shanghai.

In 2006, when the port opened, 46,000 cargo containers, import and export combined, came through Cuntan, Qu said. Last year, the port handled 650,000 containers and expects to handle 700,000 this year.

Because Chongqing's industry is developing so rapidly, port officials foresee 1 million containers a year going through Cuntan in three to five years, Qu said. The port's maximum capacity is 1.4 million cargo containers a year, he added.

One advantage of Cuntan port, Qu said, is the meat and fruit distribution center being built on a hillside beside the port. It's a coup for Cuntan, considering the stricter regulations on the shipment of such products by water versus air. Guoyuan's Liu said his port will have no such facility.

However, when Guoyuan is completed, it will be the only inland port to boast water, road, rail and air links - linchpins for Chongqing's ambition to become inland China's most accessible inland trade hub.

Silk Road connection

With an eye to boosting import traffic and domestic demand along with facilitating the exports from Chong-qing's growing industrial might, the river city is taking full advantage of its land connections as well, particularly the Chongqing-Xinjiang-Europe railway, which is part of the new Silk Road.

"Its original purpose was for an export channel," Ling Yueming, director general of the Administrative Committee of Liangjiang New Area, said of the 11,179-km railway that links Chongqing and Duisburg, Germany, by way of Kazakhstan, Russia, Belarus and Poland (and which makes trade stops in all those countries).

"But we're also strengthening efforts to bring back cargoes from European countries," Ling, a member of the Standing Committee of the CPC Chongqing Municipal Committee, said in an exclusive interview with China Daily. "By organizing return cargo, we reduce the trade deficit between China and Europe and reduce logistical costs."

Besides, he said, "reliance solely on exports is not sustainable. Our economic development cannot go without the rest of China and the world. And the development of China relies on three 'horse carriages': domestic demand, exports and investment."

While coastal cities rely on exports to drive economic development, he said, Chongqing is looking to ride all three carriages to sustainable growth. In addition to stoking domestic demand for the fruits of Chongqing's industry, including laptop computers, automobiles, helicopters and small airplanes, the city aims to attract investment by streamlining the registration process for new enterprises.

"All enterprises can go through the registration process with just one application table now, one window, and finish in one day," Ling said. "This simplification of business registration procedures will change pre-approval into post-registration. For business registration, we will no longer ask a bank for a deposit letter. (An enterprise) will just have to promise they will get capital ready in three to six months. This is an efficient way to cut costs."

Ling said such reforms will help accelerate local development.

Showcasing the city

Chongqing also is taking steps to feed traffic into the burgeoning trade hub.

Liangjiang New Area recently launched an English-language website to spotlight success stories and to attract investment and foreign trade, especially from Europe. And to showcase what is available for import, the city built the Commodity Trading Exhibition Center, a sprawling venue where wholesalers (and eventually retail shoppers) can visit numerous shops to preview available goods, from American-made automobiles to French wines.

Additionally, to draw tourist and business trade to the New Area, the city has constructed the super-sized Yuelai Exhibition & Convention City, which General Manager Shi Jian said is the biggest in western China. The center, just 15 minutes from the airport, features an adjacent five-star hotel (still under construction), 18 restaurants, exhibition areas, a grand ballroom and a 20,000-square-meter multifunctional hall that can hold from 15,000 to 20,000 people. The hall "is one of only four such pillar-less halls in China", Shi said.

Surrounding the center will be residential buildings and plenty of green space, and Shi envisions the center and adjoining areas eventually becoming a "sustainable smart city" with its own parks and schools, a projected population of 80,000 and a total area of 12 million square meters.

Meanwhile, although Chongqing looks firmly ahead to a booming future, its planners also are mindful of the city's past.

Chongqing is taking steps to preserve its heritage in such places as Long Xing (Prosperous Dragon) Ancient Town, where winding stone streets lead past ancient temples and teeming alleys, and where some families still draw their water from ancient wells.

The city also is resurrecting its past by building a replica of Old Chong-qing in the New Area. The true-to-size buildings, faithfully reconstructed with old stone and brick, will eventually cover 350,000 square meters in the Liangjiang International Film City, where part of the 2012 movie Back to 1942 was filmed. Visitors can stroll along streets that duplicate 1940s-era Chongqing, including shops, restaurants, a theater and a Flying Tigers Club, climb stone stairways that follow the steep hillsides, and commune with songbirds and butterflies while gazing at rows of mist-covered mountains.


----------



## hkskyline

Flickr 上 okimot 的 Chongqing – The New Qianximen Bridge


----------



## erkantang

I thought the bridge opened?


----------



## hkskyline

erkantang said:


> I thought the bridge opened?


Not yet. The subway deck hasn't been dug through yet at the other end.


----------



## hkskyline

*Construction of national park project to start soon*
17 March 2015
China Daily _Excerpt_ 

Chongqing will start building its Yangtze River Three Gorges National Park this year, a political adviser has confirmed.

Chongqing stands on the upper reaches of the Yangtze River and contains most of the region's attractions.

The park is due to be completed in five years, and its attractions will include mountains and rivers as well as the Three Gorges, Zhang Hong, deputy chief of the Chongqing Forestry Bureau and a member of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, told Chongqing Morning Post.

The State previously approved the building of national parks in nine provinces and regions, but Chongqing was not on the list.

"The city decided to go it alone and proposed the idea to the State later," Zhang told the newspaper.

Zhang confirmed the news to China Daily, but declined to comment further on the plan.

The project is included in Chongqing's municipal government work report, released in January.


----------



## hkskyline

*Strong at home, strong abroad *
10 April 2015
China Daily _Excerpt_









_Source : http://english.liangjiang.gov.cn _

Car manufacturing in Chongqing has yet to reach top gear, but when it does there may be no limit to sales

At a railway station in Chongqing, dozens of workers are busy loading goods such as cars onto a train of the Chongqing-Xinjiang-Europe Rail that sets out to Europe from China and crosses 11,000 kilometers and six time zones.

Within days of completing their 16-day journey to Duisburg, Germany, which will take in Kazakhstan, Russia, Belarus and Poland, the cars, made in Chongqing or elsewhere, will make their presence felt in Europe.

The vehicles' epic journey reflects the ambitions of Chongqing to gain recognition internationally as a car manufacturer.

The city, one of the four municipalities under the central government's direct control, at the confluence of the Yangtze and Jialing rivers, is keen to establish itself as an international motor vehicle manufacturing center.

Chongqing is the largest car manufacturing city in western China and aims to develop the industry further by tapping the overseas market and enhancing its research and development to develop more high-end and green energy vehicles.

In 2013, 2.16 million vehicles rolled off the assembly line in the city. The number of cars produced shot up to more than 2.6 million last year.

The city's GDP was about 1.43 trillion yuan ($230.4 million, 212.6 million euros), 10.9 percent higher than the year before.

Last year the city had a turnover of 400 billion yuan due to the motor vehicle industry, which is reckoned to account for about 28 percent of GDP.

Chongqing's achievements in the industry are evident in the Chongqing Liangjiang New Area, a national-level development zone that covers more than 1,200 square kilometers and with a population of 2.2 million.

The area, which was set up in 2010, has poured a huge amount of efforts into developing the motor vehicle industry, and big companies, such as SAIC-GM-Wuling and Ford, have set up shops here. Last year the zone produced more than half the city's motor vehicles.

Dong Xiaodong, the director of the motor vehicle industry promotion bureau of Liangjiang New Area, says Chongqing is confident about the industry.

"We aim to build up a billion-dollar international car city in Liangjiang New Area by developing our exports and enhancing our research and development. We expect to produce 3.5 million vehicles next year worth 350 billion yuan in Chongqing, and 4.7 million vehicles the following year."


----------



## hkskyline

*Transparent skywalk opens in Chongqing * 




























Models walk on the transparent horseshoe-shaped cantilever bridge at the Yunyang Longgang Geological Park in Chongqing, as the skywalk opens to public on April 26, 2015. With a total investment of more than 35 million yuan ($5.6 million), the glass bridge is built at an altitude of 1,010 meters, with a vertical drop of 718m directly under the skywalk to the ground. The bridge has a cantilever extending to 26.64 meters, five meters longer than the world famous Grand Canyon Skywalk in Arizona near the Colorado River. [Photo/IC]



















The skywalk under construction on March 25, 2015. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Tom_Green

I will start with my other u/c pics from Chongqing.

If yyou really want to know where excatctly the building is located, tha just ask 

This is not far from the Concord International Centre on the way to the river.


----------



## Tom_Green

This one is very Close to the CIC


----------



## Tom_Green

Opposite side of the street as the first building i posted


----------



## Tom_Green

Close to the river


----------



## Tom_Green

Near the cable car.


----------



## Tom_Green

This is in the direct City centre.


----------



## Tom_Green

West of the City Center


----------



## Tom_Green

Also west of the City Center


----------



## Tom_Green

Here is the rest from my pics. They are from the new district.


----------

